# Matthew Berlinger / Bad Boi TraGiC / Bow2TraGiC / BiG TraG 1K / BiGTraGChuhCuh



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 1, 2022)

Let's take a trip over the rainbow where the son of a wealthy C-suite executive lives out his Internet dreams of being a street thug who rolled with a hard crew on the South Side of Chicago.

Meet your new cow, Matthew Berlinger.







Your browser is not able to display this video.











Spoiler: CRIMINAL HISTORY



Matthew's criminal history is extensive. He's been getting arrested since 2002 when he was sued for causing an accident. Daddy's money bought a settlement before the jury reached a decision, and the case was officially dismissed. Here's what remains online of the court proceedings.

He has been arrested for assault, assault with the intention to cause physical injury, threats to cause physical injury and intimidation, disorderly conduct, failure to comply with a court order, chimping out in court, various and sundry other offenses, and yes _of course _domestic violence. _Of course_ Matthew beats women.





It's important to note that Matthew could not let his father die in peace, and some of these charges occurred during Thomas's last year of life. Way to be a man, Matt!

He also doesn't pay his child support for his sons Madden and Mason. We can determine this because in this case brought in 2019 by his ex-wife, the Dept Of Economic Security (DES) is involved. Matt was also ordered to be drug tested. The image for this is not rendering correctly, so the case can be viewed here.








						Michele Berlinger VS Matthew Berlinger
					

On 01/22/2019 Michele Berlinger filed a Family - Other Family court case against Matthew Berlinger in Maricopa County Superior Courts. Court records for this case are available from Maricopa County Northeast Regional Court Center.




					unicourt.com
				











						Michele Berlinger VS Matthew Berlinger | Court Records - UniCourt
					

archived 1 Dec 2022 00:15:25 UTC




					archive.ph
				




It seems when Daddy got sick, he pulled all his funding. Michelle was foreclosed on in 2018, and she and Matt were finally divorced a year later.






Spoiler: FAMILY



Matthew Jeffrey Berlinger was born to Thomas and Catherine Berlinger on May 4, 1981. Thomas held a BS in Marketing and Management from Arizona State University which he attended from 1970-1974. Thomas made a very good living for his family in executive positions at Equifax, Telecredit, and Secure Payment Systems. So it's ironic that his children would go on to be both deadbeats, and criminals.

Matthew has been crying an ocean over Mz Parker finding a pic of his deceased father on his FB -which she did not show-  and has been using this as a dead father shaped shovel to scoop up victim chits from broken sycophants and fatties. It even featured prominently in his PA request OP.

Here's Matthew's entire family photo album. Father, mother, siblings, "baby momma" Michelle and Fat Matt, the drug addicted dick fishing disappointment of the Berlinger clan.


Spoiler: GALLERY




archive


Well, he's not the only disappointment. His sister Megan likes to get arrested too.

In 2014, she was arrested for grand theft.

Part of Matthew's self-mythologizing is that his brother Marc died from a drug overdose, and Matt took to the streets to bring his suppliers to justice. We can find nothing to support that claim, but we have a few unconfirmed addresses for Marc. We're working on it, and the truth will out. It always does.





Spoiler: DOX







				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.
			




Matthew is a man of many imaginary talents.

*RAPPER*

Matt writes an in memoriam truibte to himself after he TraGiCly dies the heroic death of a street thug.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Like every cow, he is better than you.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Have several pairs of dry panties on hand, ladies.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



No one knows what it's like to be a laughingstock behind blue eyes.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




GQ model and artist signed to Tommy Boy Records.






Your browser is not able to display this video.




Lol no he isn't.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Matthew has orbited Shanny, IBS and Ralph, IP2 and Tricialicious, Underhaven, Drunken Peasants, and more stupid marginal dramacows too numerous to count. Last year, he latched onto the Fat Gorl teat by way of his on again/off again special friend, Negz, and at present, is trying to stick his dick into Chantal.

Matt has a pattern:
>inserts himself into drama
>gets his dick slapped
>DON'T TASE ME BRO





Your browser is not able to display this video.






Bad Boi Tragic came to our attention after he posted the above video of him in the emergency room suffering from third degree drama burns. He was released after a few hours and immediately resumed his role as general of his personal tard army. He has made himself an increasing presence in the Haydur Nation Meta thread as our new favorite object of ridicule. By the way, Matthew doesn't have a business or a job, and as established, does not pay his child support.

When not sticking his dick in drama, Matthew sells it for cash to buy drugs. He's not gay you guys, he was going through a hard time okay?




#hetoo
Fragilla recently had a "breakdown" after being served with papers to appear in court for an RO hearing for some Internet bitch named Bridget that he and the tard army were/are harassing.

Matthew would_ never _advocate going "IRL!!!!"



Lol bald

*THERE HAVE ALWAYS BEEN TARD WARS AND RUMORS OF TARD WARS*

But do they have an enemies list?



Spoiler: ENEMIES OF THE NOW



BGTV
DRAGNAUCT
PETTY FAM
STRAIGHT TALKING FEDORA CHICK
BELINDA
MZ PARKER
ANGRY PISTACHIO / PEANUT
SECURITY MONITOR LIZARD
GAINING GROUND
NOVA REII
WHO IS SHE
GEEK ROOM
YATO
MISS HUSSY
MFW
SHABISKY
PIMPMUNK
SOME BITCH NAMED BRIDGET
ANOTHER SOME BITCH NAMED VIDEL
SOME OTHER BITCH NAMED VIKKI?
SILVANA GEE
IRATE ALEX
HAYDUR NATION META THREAD
KIWI FARMS


Many of you will look at this list and say "literally who?" and that would be correct. Most of them are niche and smalltime reactors orbiting Gorl World and the ever expanding fatpants encasing it.

All of these people are currently being pelted with a hail of Joker memes, skull emojis, flaming skull emojis, threats of faildoxing, and a category 5 durricane of scurrilous pedo slander.

If you were a lady blog observer a hundred years ago, and who wasn't! you know that all kitchens are farms and all bathrooms are beaches. The Internet Tard War analog to that is "all my male enemies are pedophiles, and all my female enemies are rapacious sexual predators literally raping chaste men in DMs/pedophiles."

Well, everyone who _isn't_ a pedophile is a pedophile, and the _actual pedophile _isn't a pedophile. But we'll get to that in a bit.

*MEET THE TARD ARMY*

They're troll proof you guys, in addition to being lip synching to lyrics proof. Fuck around and find out, chuh!





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Aside from being faggots, all fail males involved in girl drama rely on fail females to be their frontline bulldog defenses whilst they beat wiener in their mother's house or attic, as the case may be.

As with any of these online perfidious monkey pods, it is rife with ever shifting loyalties, backstabbing, and musical chair allegiances.

The core group of Cluster B Wigger Wives are:
@Dark Ninja: Fat, on community service, doesn't pay child support like his wigger god. Big Fag's biggest fag; came to the Farms to bring the good news of Wigger Christ Superstar - got busted on impact in the HN thread. His turgid tweets jizzing over Big Trag can be viewed here and here.
Twitter
YT

Amy Afshan Khalil: KF ID @Reactive Attachments. Currently in full blown screeching, frothing psychosis on Twitter after getting doxed here.  Her descent further into madness can be tracked on the pages following her dox. All hinges are off the rocker. Literally insane.  Likes to annotate messages in screaming pink font because crazy.
Twitter
YT , 2 , 3

Neechie Moose: KF ID @Borgor Kang & @Literally. Hitler. Joined the Farms along with Ragin' Amy to attempt to swing HN in Fragilla's favor and against his enemies. Neechie, who claims to be in college (lol) studying social work (lol) is young enough to be Ragin' Amy's daughter. She exists to mimic Amy in the hope Amy doesn't dismember her and glue her appendages to her body like a demented decorator crab. Currently seen hashtagging #BlackTwitter and #ANTIFA to attack the Farms on behalf of her white master's hurt feelings.
Twitter
YT

Scott Stevens: Hissing pet ree demon and deranged water carrier. His faggotry and retardation is so extreme and relentless, it's sunk to the level of banal. If you care to peruse posts about Scott click here.  His dox can be found here.

Matthew and all these muffuckahs *clack clack* have recently come together to do the dirty work of revenge pornographer Ron Corbin and his corpse bride Clara Frenk. Which is weird, because not long ago, Ron and Clara were the targets of all the tactics they're using against their enemies now.

Of course there is infighting, backstabbing, and duplicity amongst the wigger wives, but we'll leave that to be further documented and laughed at in the thread, because it's A LOT.

Moving on.

Matthew is very antiracist!!


*clutches pearls*




Your browser is not able to display this video.




*FARMS GAYOPS AND FAILDOXING FAGGOTRY*

As noted above, the wigger wives joined the Farms to blah blah blah. Their latest failop was to write a personal army thread to attempt to kill many of the enemies listed above with one stone. The OP was clocked immediately as a PA, and a good time was had by everyone who wasn't them.

It is believed that @King Louie is Big Fag himself with an assist from Negz. "I'll post a Tweet I made about an upcoming Farms thread and a video of me whining about my enemy in the OP. They'll never know it's me!"

Here's Neechie/@Borgor Kang owning herself on Twitter by posting an edited PM she had _on the Farms _with @King Louie.


archive
Amy posting as @Reactive Attachments once actually faildoxed a woman who had been hard doxed on the Farms for nearly two years. She tried to dirty delete, but her failure remains forever preserved in a quote.

They have recently faildoxed _a black man,_ BGTV, who has a black wife and a black child by posting a real estate pic with photos of a white family on the table, then pranced around Twitter and YT claiming they had doxed him.


They are in the process of attempting to faildox literally every poster in HN actively mocking them. Their method is:

>we got all ur info lol doxed
>everyone is sending us your info lol doxed
>we've hired zoom to dox u lol doxed
>we know ur a doctor in malaysia lol
>can #BlackTwitter dox these racists for us pls?

Yes. That Zoom.

But first, please help Matthew and some children find his penis.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



*THREAT TO WEAPONIZE PEDOPHILE COREY BARNHILL*

One of Matty Badass's impotent intimidation tactics is to imply that he has connections, chuh. Big important powerful connections, and you've done it now. Now you've done it! In an ever increasing frustrated rage at not getting what he wanted -as always- and propelled by the resulting sting in his wiener after failing to intimidate an actual dementia patient for information he wants and she doesn't have, he decided to put Corey Barnhill's name in his mouth and claims the price he will owe Zoom for fetching the heads of his Kiwi Farms enemies will be well worth it.




But because Matthew is definitionally stupid af, he knows nothing of Barnhill's well documented pedophilia or his history with Kiwi Farms. He only "knows" Corey is a Very Scary Super H4Xx0r that will surely put the fear of Dog into us.

Barnhill was just pedo trolling you guys ha ha ha ha he's totally not a pedo 100% emoji.


From Corey's thread


> In these recorded conversations, Corey Barnhill admits to conditioning an underage girl into watching child pornography with him. In the call, she describes how he forced her to masturbate to child pornography featuring a 6-year-old girl being anally raped. The girl is herself a childhood sexual assault victim who shamefully admits she had an orgasm while being raped. Corey uses this admission to try and groom her and make her more comfortable with child sex.


He was just trolling you guys.

Matthew and the Cluster Bs have no problem associating with an _actual pedophile _while smearing innocent people as pedophiles in attempt to ruin their lives because of petty Internet drama and their inability to achieve any success in life or online, also; fat. We're presently in the NAZI phase of the slander cycle and we all know what that looks like.

Their pedo slanders will be covered more fully in the thread, as they are extensive. Notably, the attempted smear of a guy named Shabisky, wherein Matthew and Negz altered a video to try and ruin this guy's life, and were nearly successful.




That's your introduction. There is so much more ridiculous bullshit past and present to be documented in the thread. Matthew and the wigger wives produce drama_ daily. _There is big chimping, dramamongering, dramawhoring, betrayals, busted udders, reeing, screeching, blame shifting, impotent threats, hurt feelings, dancing pigs, flying monkeys, and more! Oh! And RAP, baby! It's all absolutely retarded, and utterly fucking hilarious.

When not plotting the downfall of their enemies in Discords (not even once) Matthew can be found chimpin' and pimpin' on his YT community tab page or his Twitter where he is an "investigative freelace journalist" lol.



Spoiler: TWITTER, YT, SM, ETC.



cashapp - $badboitragic
paypal - tragicisback@gmail.com
Birthdate: 05/04/1981
berlingerm@outlook.com
tragicdilemma@peoplepc.com
tragicdilemma@aol.com

Primary YT


			https://www.youtube.com/c/BiGTraGChuhCuh/community
		









						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 21 Nov 2022 19:47:59 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 21 Nov 2022 19:50:41 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Other YTs


			https://www.youtube.com/@TheMerging/videos
		









						The Merge - YouTube
					

archived 29 Nov 2022 01:49:49 UTC




					archive.ph
				






			https://www.youtube.com/user/bow2tragic/videos?app=desktop
		









						Matt Berlinger - YouTube
					

archived 29 Nov 2022 01:52:00 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Twitter Primary


			https://twitter.com/Bow2TraGiC/status/1593241261292408834
		

https://archive.ph/wip/mn6rQ

Twitter backup


			https://twitter.com/BadBoiTraGiC
		









						Tweets with replies by Bad Boi TraGiC (@BadBoiTraGiC) / Twitter
					

archived 25 Nov 2022 00:50:20 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Soundclick








						TraGiC
					

If you want to hear real music about Life and not all that bullshit come check out my hiphop music. #hiphop #eminem #rapmusic #tragic #shortyB #aftermath




					www.soundclick.com
				











						TraGiC | SoundClick
					

archived 8 Mar 2022 09:57:04 UTC




					archive.ph
				






Massive thanks to @Atomic Age Animal and those who wish to remain anonymous for helping with research, archiving, clipping, and funny ideas. Big fucking ups to @Boob Gravy for both Matthew's original dox, and enhanced dox. They're all good girls with true and honest hearts.

Bodega love!


----------



## Itspinklava (Dec 1, 2022)

Excellent OP as usual @StrawberryDouche You’ll be doxed for this for _sure_!


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 1, 2022)

Bravo strawbs, atomic, boob gravy, and anyone else who contributed. I haven't laughed this hard since Clara unveiled her new purple extensions.
Bad Boi finally got his wish. Now, just like Revenge Porn Ron, all future and past transgressions will be neatly organized and documented for all to see. Congrats big guy, you've made it!


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 1, 2022)

Oh shit! I forgot to insert them screeching about THE LIST.




eta: my favorite Trag pic. Not even all the filters can hide how retarded he is.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Dec 1, 2022)

Bravo! Another quality OP. This dude is fat and I wouldn't have sex with him.


----------



## DCMediocre (Dec 1, 2022)

I await the shit show.


----------



## Thunk Provoker (Dec 1, 2022)

Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 1 Dec 2022 21:12:55 UTC




					archive.ph
				












						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 1 Dec 2022 21:14:26 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 1, 2022)

Excellent OP.

Prediction: This thread is going to be super fun once registration opens.


----------



## Looney Troons (Dec 1, 2022)

Awesome thread. Always the gold standard for thread creation. Watching this one.


----------



## Red Mask (Dec 1, 2022)

The Legendary Red Mask predicts that this is going to be fun!


----------



## Literally. Hitler. (Dec 1, 2022)

How do you get 90% of the info incorrect when using public information on half of it? This was horribly done. You should make a thread on yourself. It would get a lot more activity.  I can’t wait for you to document all of The Gaining Ground’s sexual advances. All 78 of them. I am sure you will find a way to screw that up too.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 1, 2022)

Literally. Hitler. said:


> How do you get 90% of the info incorrect when using public information on half of it? This was horribly done. You should make a thread on yourself.


I'd be happy to correct any errors in the OP if you'd be so kind as to point them out. The Farms strives for accuracy.


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Dec 1, 2022)

Let the games begin. Consequences will never be the muthafuckin’ same!!!


----------



## Literally. Hitler. (Dec 1, 2022)

You didn’t even document his history within the Haydur Nation Meta thread accurately. Are you trying to summon a personal army with someone you have a personal vendetta against? That’s a big no-no. You should know better by now. I looked at his YouTube channel and he doesn’t even get any hate activity or critical comments. You seem like you’re using this site for you to cope and seethe towards someone that objectively looks generally well liked. What is entertaining or humorous about this person or the people named in it (outside the obvious mentions)? Also - the majority of your commentary isn’t backed up with actual proof. In several instances, it shows the direct opposite.


----------



## LonesomeDud (Dec 1, 2022)

Does anyone have any tips for telling this one apart from the one DC Grandma is in love with?


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 1, 2022)

Literally. Hitler. said:


> .You should make a thread on yourself. It would get a lot more activity.


@StrawberryDouche you might want to watch out. They're getting extremely clever in their attempts to dox you.



LonesomeDud said:


> Does anyone have any tips for telling this one apart from the one DC Grandma is in love with?


Less crack, more fat. But not by much tbh.

Here's a mnemonic: If he says he is a cute stoner boy, he's in fact DC's beloved goy. If he hires pedos for their hacking magic, then his flabby ass is simply Tragic.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 1, 2022)

Literally. Hitler. said:


> You didn’t even document his history within the Haydur Nation Meta thread accurately.


The HN thread IS a thread for documentation. If you care to see posts specific to Matthew you can click here. There are eight pages of results.


Literally. Hitler. said:


> Are you trying to summon a personal army with someone you have a personal vendetta against? That’s a big no-no.


Documenting the online exploits of a cow is not a vendetta. If you think this a personal army thread, you should report it to staff by clicking the report button at the end of the OP. It looks like this



Literally. Hitler. said:


> Also - the majority of your commentary isn’t backed up with actual proof. In several instances, it shows the direct opposite.



Could you offer some examples?


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 1, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> The HN thread IS a thread for documentation. If you care to see posts specific to Matthew you can click here. There are eight pages of results.
> 
> Documenting the online exploits of a cow is not a vendetta. If you think this a personal army thread, you should report it to staff by clicking the report button at the end of the OP. It looks like this
> View attachment 3979968
> ...


Is this new sock Scott Stevens, big Vag, Ron, or another one of their lackeys?


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 1, 2022)

DCMediaSped said:


> Is this new sock Scott Stevens, big Vag, Ron, or another one of their lackeys?


It's believed to be Neechie's/@Borgor Kang's *other account. It was referenced in the OP and only commented in their PA thread. Until now.

*Unless they wish to correct the record for the sake of accuracy, of course.


----------



## Itspinklava (Dec 1, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> It's believed to be Neechie's/@Borgor Kang's *other account. It was referenced in the OP and only commented in their PA thread. Until now.
> 
> *Unless they wish to correct the record for the sake of accuracy, of course.


The same @Borgor Kang that just rated one of my old posts mati and one of yours dumb and posted it on Twitter? 

Why log in to a second account after just using the BK account?


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 1, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> The same @Borgor Kang that just rated one of my old posts mati and one of yours dumb and posted it on Twitter?
> View attachment 3980283View attachment 3980289View attachment 3980286
> Why log in to a second account after just using the BK account?


Don't you love how these people are always demanding proof, yet say the worst things they could possibly say about people and yet provide none of their own?

Also, she is here giving top hats to the big Vag post...but saying her time on the farms is long past?


----------



## Dark Ninja (Dec 1, 2022)

Idk why you think you're gunna tag me without me responding LOL.



Also don't involve me with the shit garbage friendships DC and other orbiters made with Zoom and Rockzo. I dont like them and never will. Get your facts straight.

I was 1v2ing rockzo and zoom the whole time I was in that server (and a couple of other Plate Gangers) and DC and Co was cheering them on.
That is all. Don't add me to condoning Zoom


----------



## Itspinklava (Dec 1, 2022)

@StrawberryDouche I hope you’re prepared for this. Amy just posted a screenshot of this entire thread including replies on Twitter:

And our boi replied with a joker gif

Things are about to get _so much worse_.
Meanwhile, Neechie is apologizing to her Twitter followers for being busy throwing the HN thread participants involved in the Great Unbothering under the bus. 

What was the gay op conspiracy though? To make fun of retards?


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 1, 2022)

Dark Ninja said:


> Also don't involve me with the shit garbage friendships DC and other orbiters made with Zoom and Rockzo. I dont like them and never will. Get your facts straight.


I am aware of that, Ninja. I know you have a history of exposing them. I have been seeing them turn against you in favor of a documented pedophile. It's something I wanted us to discuss further in the thread.


Dark Ninja said:


> I was 1v2ing rockzo and zoom the whole time I was in that server (and a couple of other Plate Gangers) and DC and Co was cheering them on.
> That is all. Don't add me to condoning Zoom


Are you saying that Clara is cozying up to a known pedophile? Could you post screenshots of that?


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 1, 2022)

Hello there!
I imagine we will get more visitors to this wonderul piece of documentation.
One if not the most important piece of evidence compilation is the Bodega leaks which Negz himself reviewed.
I am not sure if this was documented in the Negz thread, if someone wants to tag this and cross link the relevant post that would be great.
Here is the complete Bodega leaks which was presented by Mothra J makes it plainly obvious that Negz overlooks evidence about anyone if it benefits him.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



What makes this video pivotal is that Mothra J goes through screenshots grabbed meticulously about Tragic.
Big Boi Trag Exposed By Mothra J (Trigger Warning)




Your browser is not able to display this video.



The second piece of media we present is DC, Dragnauct, MIssy Ann and Julie expose Bad Boi Tragic NEGZ REVIEWS.
There is no Tragic without Negz and there is no Negz without Tragic. Like a human centipede.


Also, no you won't. You will be back on another sock because you all like being the center of attention.


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 1, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> @StrawberryDouche I hope you’re prepared for this. Amy just posted a screenshot of this entire thread including replies on Twitter:
> View attachment 3980907
> And our boi replied with a joker gif
> View attachment 3980919
> ...


What is the point of her posting this exactly? To show more people on twitter Matt's lengthy history with law enforcement?


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 2, 2022)

DCMediaSped said:


> What is the point of her posting this exactly? To show more people on twitter Matt's lengthy history with law enforcement?


If they were better people, or had the correct number of chromosomes, they would be posting it as a warning to other women to avoid a man with a long history of violence and most notably, violence against women. 

For instance, if Clara were the feminist she claims, rather than the misogynist she is *and* had all her chromosomes, she would disassociate herself from a woman beater *and* the pedophiles who traffic in child porn. But not our Clara! No.


----------



## McSneaks (Dec 2, 2022)

Damn, an upcoming YouTube celebrity? That's a sick fucking resume dude


----------



## Dark Ninja (Dec 2, 2022)

Dc and Negz both upset Hussy did this wellness check on Negz all the while Zoom and Rockzo literally told the police I chopped up my cousin with a machete spoofing my own number bringing around 10 Squad cars and a LT surrounding my home with 1 guy with a sniper in the front yard. Hence actually swatting me.

Rockzo admitting to doxxing my child and all the while he is literally sharing a server with children. Is he doxxing them too?

Tragics Bodega sped whores are so fixated into doxxes l, especially the 4 targets ;
AAA
StrawberryDouche
OliveOil
Ask my Dominatrix

That these good for nothing, who literally stand for nothing, are willing to do what it takes to get what they desire so much.

They are hypocrites and they already know what Zoom, Rockzo and the rest of plate have done to try ruining my life and are super obsessed with me for 3 years. And they don't care. But when it comes to others going irl at them they will make a huge deal about it.

They think I'm a cultists hiveminder thinking I'm some kind of foot soldier and for a second thought I was going to blindly follow them knowing what these sick individuals tried doing.

My return to YouTube will definitely be a big change on what will happen. They think I'm afraid of them. LOL

And to answer your question Douche I have a few from the public server that proves DC is sucking ass to zoom


----------



## LonesomeDud (Dec 2, 2022)

Literally. Hitler. said:


> You didn’t even document his history within the Haydur Nation Meta thread accurately.


I mean, it does feature the word "comedian" in the OP, and other than the fact Tardgic has some wild delusions of grandeur, that are laughable I wouldn't call him a "comedian."


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 2, 2022)

One of my favorite things about cows is their absolute inability to figure out how to block anyone or [X] out of a window, then months later, scream about how they were brutalized. Innocent naïfs, all!

Matthew is only situationally gay, not gay gay.



Someone please untie Matthew's wrists and take the gun away from his head.


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 2, 2022)

Dark Ninja said:


> Dc and Negz both upset Hussy did this wellness check on Negz all the while Zoom and Rockzo literally told the police I chopped up my cousin with a machete spoofing my own number bringing around 10 Squad cars and a LT surrounding my home with 1 guy with a sniper in the front yard. Hence actually swatting me.
> 
> Rockzo admitting to doxxing my child and all the while he is literally sharing a server with children. Is he doxxing them too?
> 
> ...


Holy shit Clara.  Just.... And she was aware of the things they did to Ninja when they had this conversation?


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 2, 2022)

I meannnn... Cluster B Neechie is the one who's messaging with her incredibly racist friend and author of their personal army thread.


#BlackTwitter


----------



## Thunk Provoker (Dec 2, 2022)

Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 2 Dec 2022 20:34:39 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Itspinklava (Dec 2, 2022)

Thunk Provoker said:


> Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
> 
> 
> archived 2 Dec 2022 20:34:39 UTC
> ...


I wonder if BigboiVag knows that Grace Coddington was a model used to look like this:

His boss DCMediaGirl is a big fan of posting about aged former model Paulina Porizkova and may not like the comparison to our StrawberryDouche.

Who am I kidding, Clara Frenk cozies up to actual pedos when it suits her.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 2, 2022)

Tragic either believes that to be my picture, or he believes comparing me to an accomplished woman respected in her field is a burn.

Tragic is retarded.

Also: pay your child support, faggot.

ETA: I wonder why Big Fag is privating and deleting videos.


----------



## Itspinklava (Dec 2, 2022)

Meanwhile on Chantal’s members only community tab post:


She’s not going to fuck you Matt.


----------



## DCMediocre (Dec 2, 2022)

Vag 

I thought it was

Lowescow


----------



## LonesomeDud (Dec 2, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> Meanwhile on Chantal’s members only community tab post:
> View attachment 3985344
> View attachment 3985347
> She’s not going to fuck you Matt.


Do women know about that stereotype of the "handsome" guy that thinks they're doing a favor to women by indiscriminately bagging pigs?  Does the whole of womanhood know about how some guys would use it as a way to lie to themselves that they're good-looking, because of this weird hog-baiting like he's doing?  I don't know how to ask this so it isn't offensive.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 2, 2022)

Welcome to Deathfats, gorls. We made it!

To celebrate, let's laugh at Matthew's womanly ass and child bearing hips.



Spoiler: lol







				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 2, 2022)

Live your best life with Tragic already.
It's ok. 
Parent your kids boys.
Parent your kids.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 2, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> Live your best life with Tragic already.
> It's ok.
> Parent your kids boys.
> Parent your kids.
> View attachment 3986916


How wonderful my return to KF celebration post goes very well with this.



Spoiler: Bodega Love 







I knew the day would come when Tragilla Ice would get his own thread. The man is a walking “Lowescow” Chuh!!


----------



## Ghoulie (Dec 2, 2022)

Great OP. Genuinely shocked to see a Phoenix wanna-be thug that doesn't have any heroin or meth charges. Theres still time though. Or maybe the Junkies on Van Buren dont even want him.

E: JK he does. There goes my shock.


----------



## VinegarPussy (Dec 2, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Welcome to Deathfats, gorls. We made it!
> 
> To celebrate, let's laugh at Matthew's womanly ass and child bearing hips.
> 
> ...


Welp, there goes my ovaries curling up like the wicked witch’s feet in “The Wizard of Oz.”  I guess I just don’t have the taste to appreciate the former GQ model.


----------



## wtfisallthis (Dec 3, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Welcome to Deathfats, gorls. We made it!
> 
> To celebrate, let's laugh at Matthew's womanly ass and child bearing hips.
> 
> ...


No WTF back on onlyfans please!! Well, I'll never get this clit hard again!


----------



## GASHMASTER (Dec 3, 2022)

I like to say thank you to @StrawberryDouche for doing the lord's work on this one. This piece of shit has been going around different youtube communities doxing going irl with subs it's nice to see this turd get his comeuppance got to admit what he did to NEGZS  and his little community was piss funny


----------



## Cranky Old Broad (Dec 3, 2022)

I’m too old to follow all the characters in this drama without a flowchart but @StrawberryDouche you got a winner from me simply for the “category 5 durricane” comment. Your way with words is legendary.


----------



## Chocolatemilkshake (Dec 3, 2022)

@StrawberryDouche thank you for finally giving this orbiting wigger piece of shit his own personal thread. Finally Tragic can get the attention he so desperate wants all while facing the consequences of his own shitty behavior.


----------



## GunnlaugurSassoon (Dec 3, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Oh shit! I forgot to insert them screeching about THE LIST.
> 
> View attachment 3977727
> View attachment 3977751
> ...







StrawberryDouche said:


> Welcome to Deathfats, gorls. We made it!
> 
> To celebrate, let's laugh at Matthew's womanly ass and child bearing hips.
> 
> ...



lmao the man has an actual Hank Hill ass


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 3, 2022)

I'll reecap Trenchcoat Amy's Nigga I Ain't Reading All That Daily Crazy so you niggas to don't haft to read all that.


Spoiler: Inside there be crazy






			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCygaTXSRhuGnirINccg3ZUQ/community?lb=UgkxN9Twudyx3NjoPPMWKDKFVg2FhLYf-hpL
		




-Tragic is an innocent waif

-AND TOTALLY STRAIGHT

-Who was sexxxually exploited

-BY A FAGGOT!

-FORCED!

-AT DICKPOINT!

-He was vulnerable

-As are all waifs

-Who are innocent

-And don't have extensive records of criminal violence

-And find themselves in need

-Strorbry, of love and understanding?

-No! Of drugs!

-INNYHOO

-Trenchcoat is _NOT _JEALOUS!!!!!

-It is to laugh at such absurdities

-Ha ha ha ha

-!!!!!!!!!!!

-TRAGIC IS A VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!

-SEXUAL ABUSE IS NOT FUNNY!@!!!!!!!!!!

-FAFO!

Are you there, God? It's me, Matthew.



GG, honey? Come sit next to Auntie Strawberry and relieve the burdens of your soul.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Dec 3, 2022)

I looked back over the first post and cannot see where Cliff lured Tragic to his home by openly inviting him or sending him bus tickets. 

Has Tragic released all the DMs of GG sexually exploiting him, coming onto him, grooming him, extorting him, etc.? 

Don't tell me this womanly-hipped fail son so deeply immersed in meaningless girly drama has done the bitchiest thing ever and falsely me-too-ed someone.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 3, 2022)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> I looked back over the first post and cannot see where Cliff lured Tragic to his home by openly inviting him or sending him bus tickets.
> 
> Has Tragic released all the DMs of GG sexually exploiting him, coming onto him, grooming him, extorting him, etc.?
> 
> Don't tell me this womanly-hipped fail son so deeply immersed in meaningless girly drama has done the bitchiest thing ever and falsely me-too-ed someone.


No. Any "evidence" Matthew and/or the Wigger Wives produce is never evidence of anything. At all. Not even the decontextualized heavily edited snippets they think favor them.

If someone textually assaults you 78 times, and you don't block them by, oh I dunno 70, then perhaps you were a willing participant who liked the money and attention.


----------



## Dark Ninja (Dec 3, 2022)

It seems AK is pretty angry at me bc her and Neechie are sped whores. I mean its not my fault they are Bodega Sped Whores lol.
And whats wrong with talking with StrawberryDouche. Wasnt she your fellow co-farmer?
I like the part where you seriously think Zoom is a valid source. On top of being friends with Zooms pedo henchmen, Rockzo and the dismantled Plate Gang.






And Yes AK I dismantled the Notorious Plate Gang because by my very last video.

Most of Plate walked bc they didnt want anything to do with Rockzo/Zoom anymore

I dont think you realize I have internet scars from the past many battles i been through defeating many clans.
Your group are nothing but snowflakes compared to who i battled. Just because you have joined forces with Plate and NN doesnt mean I am afraid of all of yall.




Yall will regret yall double-crossed me by betrayal. Remember when i told yall just because yall are cool with Negz and DC now doesnt mean I will be. I dont play that stupid internet
hopping on different sides bc my cult tells me to bs.

I fight for what i believe is right and now yall are going way over your head. Whats next? Trying to slander me like the way Negz does? That wont stop me. You will see Im not
going to back down and I dont need to reveal dm dumps or call yall pedos to take yall down. You may try it on me but again it wont stop me.

Tragic has now started to ignore my dms. Tragic I am very dissapointed in you. After all the shit Ive done for 2 fuckin years. I fucked with your enemies when they havent done shit to
me at first. You knew what Plate and these ppl did to go at me irl and tried doing. All types of shit.
What a disgrace. Shameful.

Dont forget yall turned on me



So does this mean this whole time yall would brag about universally hated was just a over-exaggeration?
I guess I take that crown huh.



btw I let yall believe yall were universally hated when i knew it was me the whole time hahahaha.
Kinda ironic my last video was about Rockzo and Rocket being the puppetmasters of most of your enemies right?

Guess whos being the puppets now. OOF

Also DC already knew the history of Zoom. Here she is a while back when Tragic had no idea who Zoom was and she got her facts wrong from retarded sources




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 3, 2022)

> Cucked loser regards on the Kiwi Farms Haydur Nation thread.”


Insulted by a woman who just wrote a novel the length of which Leo Tolstoy would be envious, it doesn’t get much better than this, you regards of Kiwi Farms. 

Imagine simping this hard for a loser like Fragic. 
Can’t wait for the day AK is on the end of his sperging, We know it’s coming, it’s his pattern with EVERYONE. 
 AK thinks she’s special, cute lmfao


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 3, 2022)

Belinda reacted to this particularly vile stream of Clara's.


----------



## Rasputin's Side Piece (Dec 3, 2022)

Not being smart enough to keep track of all the players that are currently covered in the Haydur Nation thread, I am indebted to Strawbs and the other magnificent contributors to this thread.  How they manage to keep track of all these ragin' 'tards is beyond me.  I cannot imagine how they keep a sense of humor about it all when these are actual people who are running around loose with nothing, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING better to do than make up lies and send out dick pics.  

For the intelligent and well-read writers on here, it must be pure torture to have to immerse one's self in the ignorant ravings of third-grade-level twatters.  It's a horrible, thankless job, but someone has to do it.  Someone has to expose these assholes for the lying shit they are.

There are so many retards, and so little time.


----------



## wtfisallthis (Dec 3, 2022)

Dark Ninja said:


> It seems AK is pretty angry at me bc her and Neechie are sped whores. I mean its not my fault they are Bodega Sped Whores lol.
> And whats wrong with talking with StrawberryDouche. Wasnt she your fellow co-farmer?
> I like the part where you seriously think Zoom is a valid source. On top of being friends with Zooms pedo henchmen, Rockzo and the dismantled Plate Gang.
> 
> ...


STFU Not your personal army


----------



## Dark Ninja (Dec 3, 2022)

wtfisallthis said:


> STFU


Queen of Spade go back to washing dishes for your boyfriend Mormon Shaggy


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 3, 2022)

Dark Ninja said:


> Also DC already knew the history of Zoom. Here she is a while back when Tragic had no idea who Zoom was and she got her facts wrong from retarded sources


So how did Clara, Amy, and Tragic come to have a change of heart about documented pedophile Corey Barnhill, and when exactly did they begin to associate with him?

Goodness, Columbine Khalil is so angry all the time. It's that perpetual unchecked rage combined with arrogance and unwarranted self-importance that makes people careless on the Internet. So careless, they self-dox.

I've never seen anyone so obsessed with jealousy and the genitals of others before.  A true schizo is our little white Amy.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 3, 2022)

This video is interesting.
Apparently Negz, now is back with a man who "admitted" of posessing CP.
Why is admitted in quotes? Two fold:
1. Both men care about children, when it suit their own ego.
2. Both men sling around accusations with wild abandon.

The intention here is not to clear Tragic. No, but to point out that these men do not give a shit about children.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Dec 3, 2022)

So just a general roundtable question - how and why are all these people so severely fucked in the head?


----------



## wtfisallthis (Dec 3, 2022)

Dark Ninja said:


> Queen of Spade go back to washing dishes for your boyfriend Mormon Shaggy


----------



## Jimmy Hopkins (Dec 3, 2022)

Nice work with investigating, I’m sure it was pretty hard to dig all this up. Idk maybe not this guy seems exceptionally stupid. I defended this creep in the Underhaven thread he made because I had no idea about the history of him or who the fuck he was. @StrawberryDouche I apologize for defending this faggot. I was just excited to finally see an Underhaven thread, even if it was poorly done. Good work chuh!


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 4, 2022)

There's a good squaw. Taking the side of the violent white man. Your ancestors sold their birthright to wypippo for beads and this is the thanks they get. 
Sorry that degree (lol) in social work (lol) didn't pan out. But congrats on getting that certificate in macaroni crafts.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Dec 4, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> So how did Clara, Amy, and Tragic come to have a change of heart about documented pedophile Corey Barnhill, and when exactly did they begin to associate with him?
> 
> Goodness, Columbine Khalil is so angry all the time. It's that perpetual unchecked rage combined with arrogance and unwarranted self-importance that makes people careless on the Internet. So careless, they self-dox.
> 
> I've never seen anyone so obsessed with jealousy and the genitals of others before.  A true schizo is our little white Amy.


And why did they seemingly begin to associate with him shortly (very shortly) after Tragic began mouthing off that he was going to see if Zoom would hack the site, that he would owe him a huge debt but it would be worth it. It’s almost like Tragic put a bug in DCMG’s ear regarding Zoom and SUDDENLY he is in their discord, bitching about Mrz Parker’s audio quality.

God only knows who’s behind that Zoom moniker in discord. DC pretending to be him in hopes we’ll give up Strawb to save ourselves from the terrifying Zoom hacker juju? Tragic, laying the ground for the best double cross of the century as he lures DC and Negz into revealing all kinds of data to the Zoom catfish? Some rando fucking with them?

Unsure, but I’m 95% certain Zoom himself could not possibly give any shits about this brain trust. The is the gayest of ops ever to homosex.

And if I am wrong and it is Zoom, Tragic and his cohorts would do well to look up what happened when Zoom appeared to be cozy with Dax Herrera and Ethan Ralph (as in puke). He lulled them into a false sense of security and first chance he got he doxed them in the most humiliating way on a foe’s livestream. Zoom is on no one’s side but his own.


----------



## LonesomeDud (Dec 4, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> There's a good squaw. Taking the side of the violent white man. Your ancestors sold their birthright to wypippo for beads and this is the thanks they get. View attachment 3996186
> Sorry that degree (lol) in social work (lol) didn't pan out. But congrats on getting that certificate in macaroni crafts.


Back before a friend of mine graduated from school, he worked as an EMT on a track (where prostitutes walk/meet men).  Women would be horribly beaten and sometimes even tortured by pimps and johns, and the amount of dropped charges when men did evil things was baffling, but it doesn't change that those men were women-beaters.  Intimidating weaker people into silence doesn't change the truth, despite what the room-temp IQs of Haydur Nation think.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 4, 2022)

It’s important to remember Tragic is the ‘man’ Negz claimed was running a gayops on him for over a year, intentionally feeding him false information. 
 Vagisil is the guy who admitted he is an “achiever” that’s what he calls himself, in truth he is a toxic cretin who from day one sets out to entrap people to then have some ‘receipts’ on them of their “stalking” and “sexual harassment” etc when everything crumbles apart and they’re no longer of use.
 It’s his MO, AK and NM is next 🕰


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 4, 2022)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Unsure, but I’m 95% certain Zoom himself could not possibly give any shits about this brain trust. The is the gayest of ops ever to homosex.


I'm with you in that they *think* they are in cahoots with a documented pedophile and "known creep and scumbag" and they don't care.

OR, we're wrong and they are in cahoots with a documented pedophile and "known creep and scumbag" and they don't care.

There are no other possibilities.

Either/or, this is inevitably going to explode all over them, it's going to be _hilarious,_ and their names will forever be associated with a documented pedophile for the rest of their lives.

Amy! Does your father know you're conspiring with a documented pedophile because you're dick thirsty and have an ass rash?


----------



## Dead Wife (Dec 4, 2022)

beanbag in a hurry said:


> So just a general roundtable question - how and why are all these people so severely fucked in the head?


Add dog-rough to that, every last one of them looks like they’ve been dug up and warmed through, and I don’t think I’ve ever seen a man with an hourglass figure.

Cheers to @StrawberryDouche et al. for a great op.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 4, 2022)

I don't know the chimping specifics of Big Vag's tweet screech, but be a decent father for once in your woman beating life and get your kids off the goddamn Internet. They have mouths so foul, it would make Omar Manslaughter Ramadan blush.

And use some of your dollars for dick money to pay your child support, faggot.


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 4, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> View attachment 3998409
> I don't know the chimping specifics of Big Vag's tweet screech, but be a decent father for once in your woman beating life and get your kids off the goddamn Internet. They have mouths so foul, it would make Omar Manslaughter Ramadan blush.
> 
> And use some of your dollars for dick money to pay your child support, faggot.


Ron and Tragic both weaponize their kids because if people are going after their kids, ALL their actions are justified. Absolutely no one cares about your kids, the only ones bringing them up constantly is Vag, Revenge Porn Ron, and Clara. Clara you have some nerve screeching about a kids autism who is no relation to you. It's a shame that boy's mother isn't more involved because that shit would be shut down real quick.
Eta: totally sane


----------



## Atomic Age Animal (Dec 4, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> View attachment 3998409
> I don't know the chimping specifics of Big Vag's tweet screech, but be a decent father for once in your woman beating life and get your kids off the goddamn Internet. They have mouths so foul, it would make Omar Manslaughter Ramadan blush.
> 
> And use some of your dollars for dick money to pay your child support, faggot.



Such tender concern for children and families...except when it's that _whore_ (and single mother to a minor child) Missy Ann. In that case, Columbine Khalil couldn't hotfoot it to the Farms fast enough to doxxxxx Missy Ann for her wigger god, throwing in a "Ha ha your dad's dead, loser! You gonna cwy about it, you big cwybaby?" for good measure.


_But she wasn't here to PA, guise; she just wanted to gossip._

Such tender concern for children and families.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 4, 2022)

For those unfamiliar, "Cliffy" is the man Matthew was jacking his dick for, obstensibly for drug money because he's totally not gay. "Cliffy boy's pops" is an 80 year old man with Alzheimer's disease.

Matthew, who couldn't stop getting arrested for violent crimes and let his father die in peace, is now on a harassment campaign against an elderly Alzheimer's patient. What's not to love, ladies?

I dunno, Matthew. Will you be able to go on without saying the nigger word?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 4, 2022)

What do you have to say today past Tragic? "He" means Negz.
Dated Feb 9th 2022.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Here is another past Ron. What do you have to say to us Ron?
I agree past Ron Hussy has done nothing, except be gay. Is this why you go after Hussy and GG?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 4, 2022)

One of the funniest things about Big Fag is the ever present beanie to hide the bald.

If appears as if Amy Afshan Khalil may have FAFO'd.

As we know, Amy psychotically rage tweets like it's her full time job. Apparently, it is her full time job, because her linkedin shows she's no longer employed by Leap to psychotically rage tweet at her fulltime job.

Older linkedin found in her dox


From her updated linkedin


----------



## GunnlaugurSassoon (Dec 4, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> There's a good squaw. Taking the side of the violent white man. Your ancestors sold their birthright to wypippo for beads and this is the thanks they get. View attachment 3996186
> Sorry that degree (lol) in social work (lol) didn't pan out. But congrats on getting that certificate in macaroni crafts.



I'm truly baffled by these people. Who the fuck are these yentas who are so pathetic they can't even dickride the C-List of Fat Women Mocker YouTubers? Are they so generally unlikeable and vomitous they can't even get validation a YouTuber of Southside Free Spirit's size, they have to slum it and try and get attention from people like fucking Negz and Tragic? They're on the same clout level as Alaina. Maybe this girl can gunt shield Negz's weird neo-nazi associated, homophobic, racist past on twitter and he can give her tweets a like and then go back to neglecting his child and forget she exists.


----------



## Bloodfeast Island Man (Dec 4, 2022)

Sounds like this retard would be great for the IP2 people.  Aren't they in AZ also?


----------



## Blue Eyed Wonder (Dec 5, 2022)

This is weirdest, most white-trash internet based middle aged soap opera ever.


----------



## Rasputin's Side Piece (Dec 5, 2022)

It really disturbs me how this, this_ fucking retarded loser _is demanding the dox of our treasure, @StrawberryDouche.  He is dangerous, desperate, and deranged.

He wouldn't have the mental facility to research an episode of _Blue's Clues_, so he certainly isn't looking to expose the details of her private life--_ a la _"You dox me, I dox you."  The only thing he has on his mind is violence:  the go-to of all Neanderthal thugs.  It's all his primitive brain can comprehend--that and deviant sex.

I shudder to think what he would do to a woman he harbors a grudge against, when he is so vicious and destructive to those who are his friends/girlfriends/boyfriends/pets.

Luckily our favorite berry is discreet, and this forum will jealously and vigorously guard one of our most prized Farmers.

She certainly revealed a prize cow in this one.


----------



## LonesomeDud (Dec 5, 2022)

Rasputin's Side Piece said:


> It really disturbs me how this, this_ fucking retarded loser _is demanding the dox of our treasure, @StrawberryDouche.  He is dangerous, desperate, and deranged.
> 
> He wouldn't have the mental facility to research an episode of _Blue's Clues_, so he certainly isn't looking to expose the details of her private life--_ a la _"You dox me, I dox you."  The only thing he has on his mind is violence:  the go-to of all Neanderthal thugs.  It's all his primitive brain can comprehend--that and deviant sex.
> 
> ...


Anyone who cries about how dangerous doxxing is and how he wants his personal army to take action BECAUSE his children were doxxed almost certainly intends to hurt her.  Negz  Fetal Alcohol Syndrome Negz almost certainly intends to do immediate and devastating bodily harm.  And he's dumb enough to think anyone smart enough would help a criminal commit more crimes.


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 5, 2022)

LonesomeDud said:


> Anyone who cries about how dangerous doxxing is and how he wants his personal army to take action BECAUSE his children were doxxed almost certainly intends to hurt her.  Negz  Fetal Alcohol Syndrome Negz almost certainly intends to do immediate and devastating bodily harm.  And he's dumb enough to think anyone smart enough would help a criminal commit more crimes.


There's a reason both Matt and Ron have long histories with law enforcement. They are cruel,  dangerous people. They claim Cliff and Silvana are the predators-yet neither of them have any arrests or changes against them (if they did it would have been announced from the rooftops and screeched about until the end of time).


----------



## LonesomeDud (Dec 5, 2022)

DCMediaSped said:


> There's a reason both Matt and Ron have long histories with law enforcement. They are cruel,  dangerous people. They claim Cliff and Silvana are the predators-yet neither of them have any arrests or changes against them (if they did it would have been announced from the rooftops and screeched about until the end of time).


I would rather hand over my personal dox to Cliff or Silvana before I'd hand anyone's information over to the mentally ill knock-off Hardy Boys.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 5, 2022)

In Matthew and The ClusterB's personal army OP,  an enemy they were trying to weaponize the Farms against is Frank Crawford. They said they needed help to dox him and his dox would be edited in once someone took them by the balled up baby fists and led them to it.

Frank has been doxed for _at least _a year here on the Farms. They can't even find something right in front of them.

It has taken Matt and at minimum five other whole tards to dox an old woman who was a Farmer and uses her real name on the Internet with multiple accounts attached to that name. One of those accounts, _was previously doxed by someone else over a year ago._

If someone were to say to him "My name is Heywood Jablome and you can find me in your mom, here's a map", it would take a phalanx of mental defectives weeks to figure out his own mother's name.

INNYHOO

Laughing at speds is Very Serious Business. Regardless of what you do on the Internet and where you go, practice good opsec. 

Never tell anyone your name - like Amy did.
Never give out locations clues - like Amy did
Never talk about your personal life - like Amy did
Don't be a raging psychotic on the Internet - like Amy is

Burner emails, unique user names, et cetera, then laugh while watching angry monkeys spin their wheels in the muck of their own ineptitude as they dig deeper and deeper. It's fun!


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 5, 2022)

This is by far one of the most vilest memes I have seen.
Not because of the content, it is because this person speaks their mind.

Her crime?
Using a computer send by a sick sick man in a chat she was not ment to be.


Also here is Tragic saying he is about to call GG's parents.

Tragic has been a fail doxxer before, with Mothra J. 
Exactly what did Mothra discover Tragic didn't want out there? My guess is the video that he always privacy claims. The one with whom he asks his son to help find his penis. 
His words not mine.


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Dec 5, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> This is by far one of the most vilest memes I have seen.
> Not because of the content, it is because this person speaks their mind.
> 
> Her crime?
> ...


I’m sorry to be a shithead. Who the hell is in this photo?


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 5, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> This is by far one of the most vilest memes I have seen.
> Not because of the content, it is because this person speaks their mind.
> 
> Her crime?
> ...


This woman lives in terrible conditions and has early stage dementia and pericarditis. They continually try to scare and intimidate her by threatening to call her landlord and accuse her of crimes.


archive
The screen in the OP of Matthew going "IRL!!!" was directed at this woman.

It takes an entire stunning and brave mob of Wigger Wives and Cluster Bs to attack one single old lady who they can't knock down and keeps swinging back.

AND YET

I am still stunned this collection of woman beaters, psychos, and degenerates would align themselves with a documented pedophile.

But there they are.


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 5, 2022)

deputydogshit2.0 said:


> I’m sorry to be a shithead. Who the hell is in this photo?


It's an edit of Straight Talking Fedora Chick.

Fedora is not ugly. She looks like a normal woman who isn't hiding behind clown glasses and purple extensions. She's a better person then you'll ever be Clara.




Your behavior suggests otherwise Clara 



Now that's a threat.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 5, 2022)

Speaking of computers, does anyone remember why Fedora was brought into this sick game in the first place?
 From her hospital bed where she was severely sick Negz spit and spewed his venom because she hadn’t checked up on him, “if she’s not using the laptop give it to Tragic???”

Guess who bought Tragic’s computer? His chat, they donated money so he could have a computer to livestream and then a few months later Vag bought two Golden Retriever puppies.
 Where I’m from they are not cheap. Just thought that was an interesting bit of information, he couldn’t afford a computer or child support, yet he managed to fork out for two, not one, two puppies.
 Who paid for those? Probably should have gone to child support instead.


For every single time I hear a Haydur say Chantal projects, I think of someone else who does the same.
 Clara Frenk, failed journalist, failed wife (two times), failed vlogger, failed dog mom, failed slayer of MFW, failed Latina, failed woman, failed human.
  She isn’t following Fedora, she had to seek this out to read the tweet and reply fairly quickly, I bet.
 Yet she replies with something she fears the most, “No one gives a single solitary damn about you, both online and in real life.”
 That’s Clara projecting, Fedora has family, she spent her birthday with, she has friends and hobbies outside the Haydur bullshit, what does Clara do? She spends every waking moment on Twitter seeking out those she hates.
 Then the rest on livestreams calling women “Whores” and “cunts” and telling them to go fuck themselves, such eloquence is unmatched in D.C. I hear.
 There’s no reason to hate Fedora other than they disagree on certain subjects, that’s the reason for Clara’s vitriolic episodes.
 Same with Vikki, Videl, Bridget, Hussy, Peanut, Yaba, oh hell the list is too damn long at this point.
 What fulfilled woman is sitting on Twitter lurking the posts of people who make her blood boil so much she cannot keep her fingers from replying.
 She’s so full of anger it’s almost unreal, it’s certainly unnatural, there is something wrong with this woman.
 The one thing that would make her squeal with bile like a Banshee however is to do exactly what she fears, not care about her, don’t react, let her scream and hiss into the flabby man boobed chest of her man-child ‘boyfriend’.

ETA:
Vag’s community post from a few days ago.
He needs better memes cause his suck.
Can’t even keep the gag going, it was triplets, not twins you moron.
I’m guessing those triplets could ask your actual children what it’s like to have a father who doesn’t pay shit for them and only uses them as canon fodder online, so “no baby daddy” isn’t a new thing for a child of yours. 

That sounds like it could be interpreted as a threat. 
Here’s the thing about liars, they don’t think there are people watching who remember all their shit.
 Vagisil was full on into this whole, he and Hussy fucking behind the Bodega and the triplets. He made shorts defending “his Hussy” when they claimed Nader was in Hussy’s DMs.


Spoiler: MY HUSSY 




What this??? 
But Hussy is a creepy old man, I’d say Vag and Negz are far creepier than Hussy.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 5, 2022)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> What this???
> But Hussy is a creepy old man, I’d say Vag and Negz are far creepier than Hussy.


At least Hussy is out and open about his homosexuality. Matt and Ron beat their mini meat sticks in their closets while one wears an old, jobless, psychotic beard, and the other wears an old, jobless, psychotic beard.

The fat girl filters Matt uses will never not be fucking hilarious.


----------



## Itspinklava (Dec 5, 2022)

BigVag is whining that Bridget hit him with some privacy complaints. 



Spoiler: The screenshots






I still don’t understand how Matthew, Ron, and Clara can talk all this shit about people and then turn around and act like a victim when there are any consequences . “Stop stalking me”? BadBoiVag made the video about Bridget, and wants _her_ to stop stalking _him_.


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 6, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> BigVag is whining that Bridget hit him with some privacy complaints.
> View attachment 4009956
> 
> 
> ...


It's exactly what Ron also does. They makes stream after stream about Hussy and GG, and the minute they respond they're  screeching about harassment and children. Do they know they would be laughed at if they ever tried to claim stalking and harassment? THEY are  initiating the interaction. I wish Hussy, Cliff and some of the others would stop taking the bait. When anyone so much as mentions Clara or Ron they make a 2 hour video. Stop the back and forth,they have no content. I was so glad peanut didn't go on stream with Ron. He tantrumed for days afterwards.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 6, 2022)

Matthew’s pet porcupines have released a little video, I wonder who “Dear Leader” is. Lol 
 I’m sure this will help Vagisil and his quest to vanquish Kiwi Farms, if a army of entitled, irate troons couldn’t how exactly does a sped like Tragic and his sceptic Supremes intend to?

I suppose this will lead to the inevitable, EVERYONE WITH ACCOUNTS ON KF IS A PEDO!!!!”


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 6, 2022)

My favorite papier mache persona of Fetal Alcohol Neechie's is the one where she pretends to be a woman of virtue and valor.

She cares very deeply about children as she sits in a Discord fondling the balls of a documented pedophile.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Dec 6, 2022)

Do any of these mental midgets leave their basements/attics? I've been involved with or run fandoms and forums since the early days of Geocities and these creeps spend more time and energy on useless shit than I ever did.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 6, 2022)

archive
 Oh look. Matthew is posting an old abuse complaint to gandi. Let's take a look and Null's Tier List for Internet Services which he compiled during the coordinated troon attack of 2022 to break the Internet in order to hide their crimes against children and women.


Interestingly, pedophile Corey Barnhill -with whom Matthew, The Cluster Bs, and Clara Frenk are best friends- makes an appearance on the list of providers which will and will not bend to the demands of trannies and child fuckers. Guess which side Corey's on?


> Path.net is an ISP that provides DDoS protection. The unilaterally stopped providing services to my IP subnets without warning. This is because their CTO either is or was Corey Barnhill, a pedophile. Corey does not like our site and has tried to change his name several times to hide his association with audio of him directly confessing to watching child pornography.


----------



## Thunk Provoker (Dec 6, 2022)

https://archive.ph/ZNh1W


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 6, 2022)

Matthew. You are 42 and bald as fuck. These caps of you being bald as fuck are 4 years old. That's not even a combover. It's a combforward with your bald ass dickfishing fat girl filters.


----------



## Rasputin's Side Piece (Dec 6, 2022)

Is he getting more repulsive by the minute or more desperately deluded and moronic by the second?

Yes.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 6, 2022)

Matthew wouldn’t be reading the farms, writing here doesn’t count and everyone forget abt his Underhaven thread.
 I just wanted to point a few things out. (I know I’m very late.) 

Lots of fun to read btw.


Things are looking good so far 

Oh look what I found.

Actually, I didn’t single Alex out I called each and every single one of you morons for labelling your internet enemies a Pedo when that word has meaning and shouldn’t be used so lightly just to sway a arguement.
 That’s Matthew too, but he forgot to include that bit.

I have never seen so many enemies of Tragilla Ice in one OP on this whole website. They’re all there it’s astonishing. 
 The point of the forum is to be anonymous, the idiot should have just used his name it was so obvious. 


The projection here is immense. 
 Sounds like he’s been careful to keep his personal life offline, well done Yato. 


This is one of my fav parts.
 Let’s make it more accurate
* “Matthew Berlinger is a retarded clout chaser with male pattern baldness, who couldn’t even get Foodie Beauty to respond to his VERY many advances. He lied about having OFs collabs with her just to get attention. 
 Tragilla Ice, who thinks he can rap, sells pictures of his tiny dick and butt hole online for two reasons: he is fat and needs money. None of which go to child support.” *
 That’s better. 


That’s not a nice thing to call your friends Vag, DC and Negz would never call themselves lolcows. 

Hey, speaking of Pegz, here is something fun I hope hasn’t been posted here yet.
Negzy apologising to Shabisky for the info Tragilla fed him that turned out to be fake, which led to the year long gayop allegation. 
Strange there’s no write up of this in the OP. 




Interesting, it’s still up on the Arizona Asshole’s YT channel.


----------



## Ghoulie (Dec 6, 2022)

These people come off so cringe and trashy, it's really amazing they think they look bad ass or tough at all. A 42 year old man with "bad boi" in his name. Jesus Christ, thats truly TraGIC.
And as an aside, he looks like a true and honest gay man in the latest picture posted of him.


----------



## LonesomeDud (Dec 6, 2022)

Ghoulie said:


> These people come off so cringe and trashy, it's really amazing they think they look bad ass or tough at all. A 42 year old man with "bad boi" in his name. Jesus Christ, thats truly TraGIC.
> And as an aside, he looks like a true and honest gay man in the latest picture posted of him.


Reading your post made me sad, because it made me face the reality I'm trying to cram tRaGic in an Aaron Carter-shaped hole in my heart.


----------



## Ghoulie (Dec 6, 2022)

LonesomeDud said:


> Reading your post made me sad, because it made me face the reality I'm trying to cram tRaGic in an Aaron Carter-shaped hole in my heart.


Aaron Carter at least had a successful music career at some point. Dollar Store Vanilla Ice could never.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 6, 2022)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> Negzy apologising to Shabisky for the info Tragilla fed him that turned out to be fake,


Here is an archive of how Shabiky smear came to be:
So yeah it all comes down to Missy Ann.








						The Marcel Becker Project on Twitter: "Now the creator of this projec…
					

archived 6 Dec 2022 03:16:01 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Going to edit this in because of the stream Hussy did with some man.
Remember in the cult of Negz you are not allowed to associate with people they do not like, and you are not allowed to have friends.
Observe the reaction to the man hussy merely streamed with.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 6 Dec 2022 23:14:51 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 6, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> The Marcel Becker Project on Twitter: "Now the creator of this projec…
> 
> 
> archived 6 Dec 2022 03:16:01 UTC
> ...


Well ain't that some shit.



Isn't it just? And now, there sits Matthew and his girlfriend Amy Afshan Khalil all snuggled up nice and tight with documented pedophile Corey Barnhill, and cheerfully denying his crimes against children.

No coming back from that, Matthew, Amy, Clara, Ron. You neither, Zoe! No coming back from that.

Fascinating Twitter feed. Much gold to mine.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 7, 2022)

You know what is interesting?
I have encountered more kindness and chill people from the Farms then anywhere else.

What if his dad doesn't Mathew? Do you know how absolutely homophobic you sound saying crap like this? 
Sure though let's get our panties in a bunch over a website people have to CLICK ON to read versus public square like Twitter.
At least Hussy and GG are okay with the fact that they are gay. Negz and Mathew use their inner hate to harass two other happy gay men. Every time GG or Hussy is happy it MUST be snuffed out.








						Tragic the Investigative Freelance Journalist on Twitter: "@negzoffic…
					

archived 7 Dec 2022 23:10:24 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Again though this is Tragic's game:

So what is mis-information?


			https://archive.ph/Z5RJc
		

Then again though

It's just "mean words" eh? It's okay - according to Negz to be called a pedo. It's fine. No one should be upset...... except Tragic, here. Not sure who this is in response to but does it matter?
I am not sure though, because you could read this as Tragic accepting this label. SAYING what he calls "mean stuff". 


			https://archive.ph/3mkyU
		

Also completely straight. Just a troll guiz!









						The Marcel Becker Project on Twitter: "Lol I like how people that I s…
					

archived 7 Dec 2022 23:30:05 UTC




					archive.ph
				



This one though. It shows so much about what type of a person Tragilla really is:  No Tragic has done that himself.


----------



## We're All Going To Hell 2 (Dec 7, 2022)

Love how this sexist shitlord calls anyone anything when he can't stop calling women bitches, hoes, sluts, etc 

He says nigga more than we drop N bombs here. 
Stop calling people racist and REEEEEE harder Matthew 

Cope seethe and dilate bitchboy


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 7, 2022)

> Do you know how absolutely homophobic you sound saying crap like this?


He knows, he gets a ‘pass’ cause he’s after that evil GG. 
“I’m gonna call your Dad!!” Lol, what? This is a forty two year old man threatening with glee to call the father of another forty year old man like that will do shit, over made up internet drama that only exists in the head of a few disturbed individuals. 


What a victim of sexual harassment defo 100% say to their harasser. 
 It’s entrapment, Tragilla does this with EVERYONE, male, female, hell he probably has these conversations with his two dogs he has.
 While he’s doing it, he’s keeping those messages he can distort for a later date, when he knows he will turn and suddenly someone he willingly flirted with is a sex pest.
 He did this to the women of Negative Nation, he did this to Missy Ann before them, and you can bet your last Chuh, he’s doing it with NM & AK.
Those two idiots are too stupid to notice his pattern, they think they’re different that somehow he sees them as humans and not a stepping stone to use. 
 Good luck ladies, I can’t say I won’t be entertained by the obvious fallout when it happens. It will be well deserved.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 7, 2022)

Welcome back to Nigga I Ain't Readin' All That where I reecap Amy's (lol) unreadable YT screeds so you niggas ain't gotta read all that.

Let's start off by saying that Amy is NOT jealous, as has been previously established. _FAWK!_


Spoiler: screeeeeeeeeed



_
archive_





Spoiler: reeeeeeeeeeeeeee



-So that some Internet bitch named Bridget we can't stop harassing????

-Who traumatized the children TraGiC doesn't have custody of and doesn't pay child support for by serving him with court papers and then he had a big gay breakdown????

-Her

-NO ONE THINKS ABOUT HER!!!!

-AT.

-ALL.

-!!!!!!!!!!

-Which is why she privacy struck Big Vag's vids he made about her

-Because making videos about Bridget is NOT harassment

-STRIKING VIDEOS IS STALKING!!!!!!

-SHE IS STALKING TRAgIc!!!!!!!!

-SHE TRIED TO GET A PROTECTION ORDER AGAINST HIM!!!!!

-Ummm, protection orders are for victims of domestic violence

-Victims like Tragic's ex-wife, Michelle

-She tried to submit my insulting tweets about her as evidence

-Because I don't think about her

-AT.

-ALL.

-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-Bridget probably failed her PhD courses

-Which you can't get at a community college : (

-Where you go because you can't get into real college

-Like my stupid brother did

-Which is why ammi and abba love him best

-BRIDGET IS A LIAR!!!!!!!

-BRIDGET IS OBSESSED WITH TRAgIc!!!!!!


----------



## GunnlaugurSassoon (Dec 8, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 4022544



bruh, while trying to figure out who the weirdo orbiters of this guy were I saw multiple of them had gay pride flags and #LGBT tags in their profile. How does someone like that Moose lesbian reconcile the fact that person she spends nearly 24 hours a day stanning for wants to out someone to their father who is also the Alzheimer's patient they're trying to harass?


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 8, 2022)

GunnlaugurSassoon said:


> bruh, while trying to figure out who the weirdo orbiters of this guy were I saw multiple of them had gay pride flags and #LGBT tags in their profile. How does someone like that Moose lesbian reconcile the fact that person she spends nearly 24 hours a day stanning for wants to out someone to their father who is also the Alzheimer's patient they're trying to harass?


Moose is one of those involuntary lesbians. Every man in Canada decided they ain't sticking their dick in that crazy, and now she's persistently working to repulse every woman in the vacinity too. Their thing is getting wet by abusing the old, the weak, and children vicariously through their new best friend, Zoom.

eta:

Except, the evidence for those things are in Corey's OP and Amy's dox, respectively.

Pseudohumans always backpedal when they get caught doing contemptible shit like being a documented child sexual predator, or getting off to people who murder children.


----------



## Ghoulie (Dec 8, 2022)

Who in the actual fuck says shit like "my sack throbs for u"


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Dec 8, 2022)

Ghoulie said:


> Who in the actual fuck says shit like "my sack throbs for u"


I’d like to make this piece of shit’s sack throb (via a kick or a punch)


----------



## FickleFuck (Dec 8, 2022)

I've long been of the opinion that Tragic and Hussy have some big sexual tension. A man isn't sending another man his dick pic without some kind of intention 'cause if that's supposed to be an own, I don't see how. Maybe that's a dude thing, but never have I heard of men sending other men their dicks to dunk on them. Maybe I'm one of those boomers the kids are talking about.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 8, 2022)

Look at the FRUSTRATION this one exibits. It's palpable. This coupled with this Negz tweet is really jarring to me. It only underlines some of the more sadistic tendencies some of these people have. 
Twitter is addicting to a lot of people. To find yourself typing this and hitting send without looking at at it. Surreal, just surreal.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 8, 2022)

I see no lies in Fedora’s tweet, I also see no racial abuse. I only see one hundred percent truth.

Remember when Negz called Neechie a child predator because he said he heard children in the background on a livestream she did only a few months ago? 
 Notice he only calls Gays and Lesbians pedos??? Just saying … 
 Imagine allying yourself with that same person,   Fedora is right, an embarrassment, a disgrace and no self respect. 


Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 4027101View attachment 4027119
> Look at the FRUSTRATION this one exibits. It's palpable. This coupled with this Negz tweet is really jarring to me. It only underlines some of the more sadistic tendencies some of these people have.
> Twitter is addicting to a lot of people. To find yourself typing this and hitting send without looking at at it. Surreal, just surreal.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 8, 2022)

Hold the fuck up. There's a Tragic dick pic floating around that we could be making fun of?

How hilarious is it? Just give me an idea so I can prepare myself for when it surfaces.


archive
But.. but... Tragic said that doxing someone's father is bottom of the barrel scum shit after I doxed your father Latif Khalil, founder of Interopx.

Then he had to be reminded Amy doxed someone's father on the Farms before she got clocked for using the Farms for gayops. In case anyone didn't read Amy's dox and is curious about her ex-husband who is a cop and sued her for divorce, his name is John Hanyok and he's on an official list of dirty cops.


Spoiler: AMY DIRTY DOXES A DAD!


----------



## Ghoulie (Dec 9, 2022)

Of course these people are hypocrites that also tattle to twitter support like toddlers.

Hey Matty! Your children are not there for you to hide behind. If you actually gave a fuck about them and their safety then you wouldn't do the shit you do or put yourself in situations that could potentially cause them some type of harm. Stop calling people "POS!!!!" for doing the same shit to you that you do to others, it's not their problem that you have children. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Dec 9, 2022)

Ghoulie said:


> Of course these people are hypocrites that also tattle to twitter support like toddlers.
> 
> Hey Matty! Your children are not there for you to hide behind. If you actually gave a fuck about them and their safety then you wouldn't do the shit you do or put yourself in situations that could potentially cause them some type of harm. Stop calling people "POS!!!!" for doing the same shit to you that you do to others, it's not their problem that you have children. Grow the fuck up.


He will not.

Hence this thread,.


----------



## GunnlaugurSassoon (Dec 9, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Hold the fuck up. There's a Tragic dick pic floating around that we could be making fun of?
> 
> How hilarious is it? Just give me an idea so I can prepare myself for when it surfaces.
> 
> View attachment 4028913



I love how insulting he makes it sound


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 9, 2022)

The Shroedingers Missy exist again?
Interesting.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 10, 2022)

Bloo bloo bloooo, someone made sex talk to my wee wigger dick grifter blooo blooo blooo and he was too dumb and desperate for male attention to block it bloooooo.




You got doxed because you are the abortion of a lolcow and a skitzcow, and in true cow fashion, you haven't stopped screaming and crying about it since.




PS, Tragic's ex-wife Michelle is waaaaaaaay hotter than you.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 10, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Bloo bloo bloooo, someone made sex talk to my wee wigger dick grifter blooo blooo blooo and he was too dumb and desperate for male attention to block it bloooooo.
> View attachment 4041012
> You got doxed because you are the abortion of a lolcow and a skitzcow, and in true cow fashion, you haven't stopped screaming and crying about it since.
> View attachment 4041036
> ...


Oh no, I’m so sorry, I was under the impression a dude who flirts shamelessly in public with a gay guy, talking abt triplets and fucking behind the bodega non-stop, to his “aching balls” would be totally down for some aggressive flirting privately. (*This happened continuously for over a year … ) *

Cry me a river Amy, it’s overflowing. Your manlet is a fat man whore and I would not have sex with him.

 P.s, I hope you know you’re next when he’s finished with you. You’ll be the next predator, just like Hussy, GG, WISIB, the women of NN, Missy Ann … the list is endless. Good luck, Amy.

ETA cause I forgot.
 We all remember it was Neechie he wanted, how sad he settled for you. Both crazy, but he’s still holding out hope she’ll change her mind about drinking from the furry cup and turn her attention to him.
 In this crazy ass community with these asshats you never know what will happen next.


----------



## We're All Going To Hell 2 (Dec 10, 2022)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> Oh no, I’m so sorry, I was under the impression a dude who flirts shamelessly in public with a gay guy, talking abt triplets and fucking behind the bodega non-stop, to his “aching balls” would be totally down for some aggressive flirting privately. (*This happened continuously for over a year … )*



Wow they need to leave Hussy THE FUCK out of this one. 
It's one thing for straight guys to do the "act gay no homo" best friend thing with one another (because toxic masculinity is a real thing and it's a societal no no for men to be able to express platonic affection) but you don't overly sexualize a gay man while white knighting him. He sexualized his friendship with Hussy every chance he got. Hussy was vulnerable as fuck when they got kicked out of hater nation. ReeBitchBoy & PerpetualDeadChildVictim exploited Hussy for everything he was worth. They gassed him up nonstop and are part of the reason he lost his channel (again). ReeBitchBoy did not do anything platonically towards Hussy in the least. He doesn't do anything platonically towards ANYONE and that's the problem. Then he flips it around on Hussy or any woman that he doesn't want a relationship or is pissed off at. That's why he and PerpetualDeadChildVictim are one in the same.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 10, 2022)

Matty in the comment section of Chantal’s latest spergathon, he’s really playing the long game to get into those Foodie DMs.
i hope she keeps ignoring him, having his crazy ass and his demented Banshees raging at her every day cause she’s a ‘Predator’ and ‘sexually harassing him’ would be the worst storyline for the Foodieverse.


----------



## Thunk Provoker (Dec 10, 2022)

Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 10 Dec 2022 23:21:51 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 10, 2022)

Columbine's online gay boyfriend didn't mutually flirt with a skeezy Armenian in a wig who is prettier than her. He was held hostage in private chats and forcibly masturbated under duress. It was non-consensual abusive ball fondling.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 10, 2022)

Poor wittle Matty, he was so a-scared of that big ole bad gay man he didn’t know what to do.

 They did this to Bridget too, Tragic passed around the info Bridget was actually 50 years old and I kid you not the whole chat in that livestream acted like she’d been preying on Tragilla like he was a 14 year old boy and not a big bad and insanely ugly 42 year old. 

I don’t know what will be funnier at this point, DC’s sperg when Negz bleeds her dry enough to kick her to the curb or Amy’s. 
 Maybe, if we’re lucky Santa will give us the gift of two deranged harpies, DC and Amy teaming up against the men what done ‘em wrong. 
 Which side will pet Scott take?? Only time will tell.


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 10, 2022)

I don't know what in the Wide, Wide World of Sports is going on here, but I wish for a rain of Hellfire to cleanse the streets, to incinerate people that identify as "boi," and lastly, anybody that wants to threaten Strorbry.

i find you fucker.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 10, 2022)

Omega Man said:


> I don't know what in the Wide, Wide World of Sports is going on here, but I wish for a rain of Hellfire to cleanse the streets, to incinerate people that identify as "boi," and lastly, anybody that wants to threaten Strorbry.
> 
> i find you fucker.


He's also a sad boi and a mad boi, and all of them are faggots. Forty two year old no child support paying, pube shavin', no job havin', dick grifting faggots. Also? ALSO! Fat.




We're gonna need a Big Johnson, a Bigger Johnson, and more pikes then you can shake a cat on a stick at.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 11, 2022)

Response to fruitless accusations of Missy being the revenge pornographer.



			https://archive.ph/S5dxc
		

*


			https://archive.ph/VaxyA
		

*


----------



## Itspinklava (Dec 11, 2022)

Amy is typing manifestos on her community tab post again. 


Spoiler: archive



http://archive.md/gaWFN








Never forget that Missy Ann is a revenger pornographer!


Spoiler: Amy's screenshots






When are you going to stop the lies @StrawberryDouche ??? You doxed poor Amy over DMs from Hussy!  You said she doxed Missy Ann for NO REASON! If Belinda doesn't give up Strobry's dox, everyone around her will continue to be exposed! If the Kiwis and Belinda just apologize, she MIGHT take you off her list. Maybe. Where have I heard that one before? Oh right. The lone commenter on this post himself:


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Dec 11, 2022)

Christ…… has no one made this official yet? Every single person featured in this thread is fat, and I would not have sex with them.


----------



## Itspinklava (Dec 11, 2022)

I didn’t catch that Tragic shared Amy’s schizo community tab post on his. Careful Kiwis that you don’t cut yourselves on all this edge.

I didn’t know we were seeking attention by posting anonymously on a message board that someone would have to seek out to read. Plus, what we do; Matthew, Ron, Clara, and Amy do _better_.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 11, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> You doxed poor Amy over DMs from Hussy!


Weird. I thought I doxed her for lulz and because she's a psycho sped.



Itspinklava said:


> When are you going to stop the lies @StrawberryDouche ???


She keeps screeching that her dox is a lie, but I would be happy to correct any errors. Is it a lie that her parent's names are Latif and Rubina? Is it a lie that they live at 6836 Creekwood Ct, Clarksville, MD 21029? A lie that she went to community college and that her ex-husband John Hanyok is on a list of corrupt cops and he sued her for divorce? Is the 19k in credit card debt a lie? Perhaps her linkedin resume is a lie. How about that her father sold the house she lives in to a woman who is not her? Hm?

Correct me, Amy. I only ask you do it in 50,000 words or less, because I literally fell asleep twice last night trying to read your school shooter manifesto before I archived it to make fun of later.

I see Clara gave her the pedo apologist talking stick


> They are also now pretending that since Zoom is friendly with us we are somehow guilty by association of being what they think he is


Corey Barnhill is a documented pedophile and you are a documented pedophile apologist.


> The problem is that their evidence against him is pretty blatantly false and fabricated, stitched together audio with a made up narrative to smear someone they don't like


Oh is _that_ the problem? Those recordings are open for scrutiny and analysis. They have withstood both. Prove they're false and fabricated. Do it.



> And I'm Still waiting for HILLBILLY UNCENSORED  to dox our friend strawberry douche, because until then everyone around her is going to keep getting exposed.


My address is 14 Branchland Court, Ruckersville, VA. Just make the hurting stop. Or, we can meet here. Your choice.





> I just want to make sure her employers are aware of her possibly using their resources to provide doxes to a racist,  pedo supporting, blacklisted website


The website where you made 285 posts doxing the  dead fathers of your enemies and psychotically a-logging your current friends? That website? This'un here?

Muh guilt by association!!!!!

I give her latest manifesto four cry moars and six pedo apologist monkey heads.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 11, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> Plus, what we do; Matthew, Ron, Clara, and Amy do _better_.


Bitch, please. Sit your opportunistic little dilettante girl-butt down. You're in this game for the ad revenue and grifting platform  -- or so you tell yourself as you lay awake at night and wonder where it all went wrong. Our only interest here is the pure wholesome love any Farmer has for their prized dairy herd. Every shitpost in this thread is handcrafted by master artisans who volunteer their spare time to preserving the old ways, purely out of love of the craft. You could never. What we do is _art_. What Strawberry does is _sublime_, which ironically is one of the few words beginning with "sub" that doesn't directly (and perfectly) apply to you.

The audacity, I tell you. And then to say that we're attention-seeking when he and his ilk are the ones to broadcast the existence of our happy little Beauty Parlor across the web, and tried to recruit an army to dox one of us. Because they do it better are totally inept and frankly out of their league.

Imagine willingly and insistently communicating to the world that you can't _fathom_ not trying to use internet drama to pay your rent. And then! Intentionally tying your online bullshit back to your real identity because your personality disorder left a hole in your psyche that's shaped like a thumbs-up icon, and you like to pretend your subscriber count feels like your father's approval and tastes like your mother's love. Imagine doing all this for _years_ and yet not realizing _that's what makes you a cow_. Imagine being so fucked up you can't understand the appeal of watching idiots humiliate themselves online, and instead immediately want to join in. Because that's what he's saying here when he calls us "nobodies". Because he thinks D-List lolcows and third-degree Gunt-orbiters are "somebodies".

Just imagine being that way.

God, this is great.


----------



## We're All Going To Hell 2 (Dec 11, 2022)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> Which side will pet Scott take?? Only time will tell.



Whoever has the biggest dick


----------



## Not a bee (Dec 11, 2022)

What a bunch of attention-whoring faggots, the lot of them.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 11, 2022)

Light today if you excuse me. 









						The Marcel Becker Project on Twitter: "https://t.co/Cw4UlhIHU2" / Twi…
					

archived 11 Dec 2022 16:28:28 UTC




					archive.ph
				












						missyann on Twitter: "This man terrorized my family for over a year..…
					

archived 12 Dec 2022 00:01:06 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 11, 2022)

To quote your new bff Mad Boi (lol) DC, the woman who hated you cause she wanted you to blow her back out, remember those long livestreams?? 
 Anyway, enough of Tragic fantasising abt Clara’s vagina, “Who do you think you are?” I come here to shit talk lowescows, like you.

Let’s address Hussy asking for pictures of McHenry Cruiser’s butthole.
 Never happened, but it’s used as fact to smear him while Amy cries abt lies of the same nature against her fatty dream boyfriend?? 
 Vilifying the gay man again as sexually aggressive, we’ve seen those DMs, they’re very obviously fake and badly done too. 

Why would Missy Ann have a picture of his D anyway? He claimed she harassed him (lol) because he wouldn’t do video sex with her or send nudes. She wouldn’t take no for an answer because he’s so irresistible.


----------



## Rasputin's Side Piece (Dec 11, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> I didn’t catch that Tragic shared Amy’s schizo community tab post on his. Careful Kiwis that you don’t cut yourselves on all this edge.
> View attachment 4048401lav
> I didn’t know we were seeking attention by posting anonymously on a message board that someone would have to seek out to read. Plus, what we do; Matthew, Ron, Clara, and Amy do _better_.


I....I'm.....irrelevant????  Irrelevant:
ir·rel·e·vant
[əˈreləvənt]

ADJECTIVE
not connected with or relevant to something

So, well.  Good.  I am not connected to nor relevant to a reeing group of limp-dicked wanna-be's.
And while we are discussing this, "wanna-be" what, exactly?  What is at the bottom of all of the slicing and dicing and dick-slinging and cringe-talking?  What are any of these people trying to achieve?  Seriously?

How will we know who wins?  Besides those of us who just point and laugh, I mean.  What is the fucking end game of all this sound and fury that signifies ABSOLUTELY NOTHING???


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 11, 2022)

Oh no. I wonder which one will be first up at the gallows, Columbine Khalil or Cryawatha? We know which one Tragic likes best. I guess Injun Zoe will get the satisfaction of watching Ragin' Amy swing first. Small mercies for his favorite.


----------



## We're All Going To Hell 2 (Dec 11, 2022)

Doxxers children should be hung... whose kids going first? Matthew's or Ronalds?

Vile absofuckinglutely vile. 
How can you look in the viewfinder at yourself Matthew? You are an absolutely disgusting shitstain that should have been swallowed by your whore mother.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 12, 2022)

Awww, the happy couple in 2010. Seven years in the future, the killer would be suing the psychopath for divorce.





Looks like Amy loved David's Bridal. A Lot.

 Interesting both of his killings took place during the marriage. One of them, a black man, mysteriously in his custody.




John Hanyok, "JJ" as he's called, seems very happy since legally freeing himself from violent lunatic Amy Afshan Khalil. He gets to focus his sexual energy on his new and improved wife. They even had a kid Amy could never give him.



Spoiler: Amy's replacement/Happy family











Meanwhile, his former other half focuses all her femcel psycho rage on gay men who own her boyfriend's dick, and the women he wants more than her.

Sad!


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 12, 2022)

Looks like Amy got a thing for scummy Chubby white dudes.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 13, 2022)

I wonder why the user blocked him? Of course Tragic is a drama whore and simply hearing about him is enough, but I do wonder what's the history here.
It seems that it is Allie Dean's turn.
Interesting, wasn't she the same one GUSHED over by DC in the past?









						←✬ ʎ๏q ʞ̶ɔ̶nɟ ʎɔ➀ ←✬ on Twitter: "Hey, @HumanBeanDean! Let me know a …
					

archived 13 Dec 2022 04:50:45 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Seems like Amy is back.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 13, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> It seems that it is Allie Dean's turn.


Who is Allie? Is this a new rando they're trying to intimidate because Matt can't get it up for Amy, and Amy loses every white man she's ever had to white whores, and the more Matt keeps her angry at white whores, the less she focuses on him fucking white whores? The kind with dicks, though.

I *think* this has been posted before, but what I want to know is, did his sack start throbbing for Hussy before or after Hussy held him hostage while he repeatedly raped poor, not gay Matthew in the back alley of a DM he couldn't escape?


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 13, 2022)

> Seems like Amy is back.


She returned on Thursday, went right back into reacts abt FFG & Hussy.
 She did a livestream on Thursday that started on about Ukraine and evil Russians, her friend who died cold and alone of COVID in the trenches and somehow Hussy was involved. I don’t know it was a weird fucking time.

There were graphic descriptions of stories of Russian torture of Ukrainian troops, no proof, but stories all the same. 

The chat went silent & no one responded when she asked for their input, she promptly ended the stream and uploaded this video.





Amy believes Hussy is being used, she doesn’t say who by but in my humble opinion Hussy isn’t being used by anyone. 
 Last week he did a livestream where Videl went on panel and talked him down excellently, gave him the wise advise to stop addressing Negz & DC.

Amy still thinks Negz is a God who can do no wrong and DC is a shining example of womanhood. Whatever they believe is fact, therefore, Hussy is an evil gay predator and he’s stalking New York daily.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 13, 2022)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> She returned on Thursday, went right back into reacts abt FFG & Hussy.


Oh that Amy. Flamin' Amy? Isn't she the one who would get blackout drunk, scream incoherently, then lose consciousness on cam? 

I guess when you're the scum under the barrel, the bottom of the barrel looks pretty good.

So many cows named Amy. So, so many.

Big Faggot is putting all his meager intellect into becoming a dingleberry on Chantal's asshole. He's recently been pestering another gorl world literally who named BBQ Chicken who may or may not have faked a pregnancy because fat.

INNYHOO

He's angry she doesn't know who he is and is refusing to engage with him. He told her he's "kind of famous" and after he's done ruining her life because his psychotic girlfriend got doxed/attention, she will never forget who he is.

*Joker GIF*


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 13, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Oh that Amy. Flamin' Amy? Isn't she the one who would get blackout drunk, scream incoherently, then lose consciousness on cam?
> 
> I guess when you're the scum under the barrel, the bottom of the barrel looks pretty good.
> 
> ...


That is the Amy alright.
 Tomorrow she’s reacting to Belinda. Tonight her chat was empty, only 3 viewers for reacting to paranormal shit, but tomorrow will be a different story no doubt.


----------



## Thunk Provoker (Dec 13, 2022)

Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 13 Dec 2022 21:57:22 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 13, 2022)

Thunk Provoker said:


> Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
> 
> 
> archived 13 Dec 2022 21:57:22 UTC
> ...


Uh oh you guys. Not only is there a The List, there's now RADAR, or GAYDAR if you will.

Lord, y'all. Today it's a whole mess of Joker GIFs, that Steve Harvey GIF, and that GIF with the dude raising his arms while the background explodes.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Dec 13, 2022)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> View attachment 4050942
> To quote your new bff Mad Boi (lol) DC, the woman who hated you cause she wanted you to blow her back out, remember those long livestreams??
> Anyway, enough of Tragic fantasising abt Clara’s vagina, “Who do you think you are?” I come here to shit talk lowescows, like you.
> 
> ...


Late so sorry but how can one be attention-seeking when one is anonymous and never discusses a topic outside of a specific forum, meaning that any notoriety our comments garner is not attached to our identity or offered up to the general public? Until we come to your house with our identity cards and bare faces, we aren't seeking attention. Why would we? Mocking these assholes is the goal, not receiving some (ig)Nobel prize for pithy statements describing our contempt for wigger grifters.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 13, 2022)

Amy is being a good minion because of her unbridled hate to FFG.

I also clocked her in every Negz stream so far, again being used as a useful pawn.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 15, 2022)

Let's see, we have Big Trash, Fetal Alcohol Injun, and Trenchcoat Amy - who has access to the Internet in the psych ward, apparently - all sitting in a Discord with a documented pedophile and enjoying a song the documented pedophile made about sexually assaulting a kid.



Mathew Berlinger - an actual woman beater - is upset that his whores aren't worthy of respect. It is very fortunate for them that they never spread lies on the Farms like this dastard, who shall know vengeance. Matt is going to force them to look at his wee wigger willie on cam as payment, and they're going to be very, very sorry.







No one considers you a man, technically or otherwise.


----------



## LonesomeDud (Dec 15, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Let's see, we have Big Trash, Fetal Alcohol Injun, and Trenchcoat Amy - who has access to the Internet in the psych ward, apparently - all sitting in a Discord with a documented pedophile and enjoying a song the documented pedophile made about sexually assaulting a kid.
> View attachment 4077087
> Mathew Berlinger - an actual woman beater - is upset that his whores aren't worthy of respect. It is very fortunate for them that they never spread lies on the Farms like this dastard, who shall know vengeance. Matt is going to force them to look at his wee wigger willie on cam as payment, and they're going to be very, very sorry.
> View attachment 4077096
> ...


If Tragic doxxed me, tracked me down, and successfully beat me up, I think I'd die of shame.  I couldn't come back here.  Short of being physically castrated, I can think of nothing more horrifyingly emasculating.


----------



## Blue Eyed Wonder (Dec 15, 2022)

Not since our most beloved Pamela Swain have I witnessed such a micro herd of self absorbed cows.  Seriously, the level at which these specimens engage and respond to any sort of interaction is truly remarkable. May their denial of self awareness continue to the bitter end!


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 16, 2022)

I have NO idea where this goes.
My theory is she was sent here to get SSots.
Extreme spergery inside.
This is Queen of Spade by the way.


Spoiler


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 16, 2022)

Our poor Olive. She is everyone and everyone is her.

Imagine the only women you can draw are crazier than a rat in a coffee can. All these psycho hos need to start taking their meds and stop giving them to Tragic to snort.




Why don't *you* have him on your channel, Matthew? Have your documented pedophile friend on so you can rub your balls together in public. It's fortunate for you that Mason and Madden are boys and too old for Corey's tastes. Well, not fortunate for you. Fortunate for them.

eta: And another thing. What is it with people putting their children online in any capacity? Publicly like with Matthew's channel or his boyfriend Negz, or privately in the case of QoS, apparently.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 16, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> eta: And another thing. What is it with people putting their children online in any capacity? Publicly like with Matthew's channel or his boyfriend Negz, or privately in the case of QoS, apparently.


Oh our Matty boy is special, he would use his six year old daughter to get sympathy from gullible women online.
 Lying abt a internet weirdo threatening to rape his daughter. You never did show that proof you said you had Vagisil, where is it???
 The proof you claimed to have of Mothra J threatening to sexually assault your six year old daughter?
 He also uses his daughter to get in women’s DMs, he tried it with NM, it was quite funny to watch. Tragic is that stereotype, take your kid to the supermarket to pick up single moms. 

As Amy is his guard dog these days maybe she can provide the proof I asked for months ago and never materialised???? 

I suspect the claims are as truthful as Bridget tormenting his kids with court summons whilst out walking.
 Anyone with a brain knew that story was a lie, he claimed his daughter was crying because of the strange man. The man loves to use his daughter for his own internet shittery. 
 His own shield if you will.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 16, 2022)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> Oh our Matty boy is special, he would use his six year old daughter to get sympathy from gullible women online.


Oh? Which one is his daughter, Matea or Juliana? I assumed they belonged to either his degenerate sister or the brother who isn't dead. 

Tell us more about Tragic using his daughter to trawl for trim.

You should introduce her to Zoom, Matt, you know, since he isn't a documented pedophile who doesn't have a hard drive full of CP and never terrorized an 8 year iold in her bedroom. Have your ex-wife invite him to babysit! He's a good boy who dindu nuffin!


Ask My D0minatriX said:


> I suspect the claims are as truthful as Bridget tormenting his kids with court summons whilst out walking.


That's version two. The other version is someone knocked on the door and the children went catatonic with trauma, and Matthew had to be hospitalized.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 16, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Tell us more about Tragic using his daughter to trawl for trim.


I forget which livestream this was, it was just before he made his public decoration that he knew nothing could happen with him and the Moose lady but you never know cause life is strange or something.
 Yes, this is true because we all know Matty is not a real man, so it’s plausible to confuse him with a Lesbian. 

He had NM on panel, it was before Amy would jump on livestreams.
 He spent twenty minutes talking abt his daughter to NM, how amazing he thought she was and all the time they spent together etc
 Trying to be that kind, sensitive father who enjoyed watching his daughter blossom and grow. 
 It was funny because NM didn’t give a shit, but Trag was not reading the room.

I should go back and find that stream and clip it I think, I could do with a laugh.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 17, 2022)

These screen shots come from this post


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ronald-p-corbin-negz-mrontheborder-staynegative-smalltownfamous765-clara-frenk-dcmediagirl.24300/post-13874244
		








It seems we have a new contender for Mathew's attention.
----------------
Edit:
I can tell you why Drag. Ron did not make this edit. AK or Neechie did, because this edit sir is used as what they call a "receipt".
Clip comes from this stream


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ronald-p-corbin-negz-mrontheborder-staynegative-smalltownfamous765-clara-frenk-dcmediagirl.24300/post-13872396
		

This is true. Sam proved it by posting the words she said AFTER on her channel.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 17, 2022)

Is that why you named you kid Madden, Tragic?

Look out, Yo Mama, soon you will be accused of repeatedly raping Matthew in DM and forcing him to show you his dick.

New story: Matthew only sold his dick for dollars and jacked it on cam for a faggot, not because he needed drug money, but because he didn't want the faggot in question to kill himself... because he didn't see Matthew's wigger wang. Which according to his girlfriend, everyone makes fun of.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 17, 2022)

We’ve all been there, confronted with someone near suicide (probably just having a bad day, this is Tragic after all) so to help them we film ourselves in a compromising situation to make them feel better because we don’t want them to kill themselves at that moment …

Here’s what every other person would do in a situation where someone is supposedly harassing them for sexual content …. BLOCK THEM!!

Quick question, he’s back with his true love Pegz, so does this mean he likes the ladies of Negative Nation treating him like a peace of meat? His words not mine.
 They were sexually harassing him a few months ago, hold onto him Amy, all the deranged ladies love him.


----------



## Dark Ninja (Dec 17, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Let's see, we have Big Trash, Fetal Alcohol Injun, and Trenchcoat Amy - who has access to the Internet in the psych ward, apparently - all sitting in a Discord with a documented pedophile and enjoying a song the documented pedophile made about sexually assaulting a kid.
> View attachment 4077087
> Mathew Berlinger - an actual woman beater - is upset that his whores aren't worthy of respect. It is very fortunate for them that they never spread lies on the Farms like this dastard, who shall know vengeance. Matt is going to force them to look at his wee wigger willie on cam as payment, and they're going to be very, very sorry.
> View attachment 4077096
> ...



Now since Big Rag1k confirms that he gets triggered when i post on his thread makes me want to do it more often lol. Afterall I love to piss off the scumshits of the internet.

This monkey-slinging poo rage ape believes going irl on ppl while not being annonymous is going to end well for him. I just dont get it.
I mean teaming up with Pedophiles Zoom and Rockzo gives him and his screeching crew to believe they are invincible .
Zoom moved out of the country, Rockzo isnt doxxed hence still anonymous. Tragics retard ass isnt.


Wouldnt Tragic and the Spedega, click clack holla holla, be whining and bitching that someone threatened this same thing?

While the Spedega is busy trying to go irl on everyone Big Rash1k is getting cucked bc one of his girls, ScreechieMoose, is getting fucked on the side of the infested Bodega Grocery Store
by a Plate Gang Member that goes by the name of Furd. (Rockzo and Zooms buddy) with a wierd fetish of shitting in her


Then we have Rockzo running around in the Spedega showing how angry he is and wanting to dox everyone with AK

In the next scene we have ManOnBigRag1k chatting with documented Pedophile Zoom planning to dox all Kiwifarm detractors of these threads of the fatmosphere/Gorl World coping that Zoom has a Kiwifarms thread. Saying Josh made it all up while you have Zooms voice in the receipts of the Zoom thread


What happened to crying over Hussy and Bridget going irl? What did fedora do to get irl shit coming?


Uh oh DC getting a little moist over a Documented Pedophile. You think she will cuck Negz? What would Negz do if she left him for Zoom?
Find out on the next episode of The Spedega


These 2 next screenshots go together. Another Rockzo spergery moment. I thought the Spedega and NN never supported this type of going tryhard. What happened?




Now DC is trying to convince me to cuck Negz! WTF!!!!!! Negz you better get better in bed homeboy bc your woman is running wild.



Tragic changing his name to "ReTrIbUtIoN" and thinking hes Harry Potter now in his pfp, being cringe, while going irl on Parker along with Rockzo.
Then the Rage Ape himself begging to platform one of the pedophiles




While we have Rockzo bragging he loves to swat ppl and doxxing kids he also brags he shares a server with alot of kids.
Not sure if a sick person like Plate Ganger Rockzo that doxxes kids should be in a server full of kids. Yikes!




Your browser is not able to display this video.







I mean but BigTrash1k and the Spedega, NN, DC already know this. They choose to be willfully ignorant and as long as these irl things aint happening to them they just shrug their shoulders and be angry all day every day

and now to Reply to StrawberryDouche's quote.... Yes they are literally enjoying a pedo song. Makes you wonder why. BigFag1k is moving up. I wonder whats next for him


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 17, 2022)

Well that’s a lot … I got to the Furd shit and this meme flashed before my eyes.

God bless Neechie Moose, and all who shit in her.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 17, 2022)

Shitting on/in Zoe could only improve her odor.

Poor Amy, the biggest pick me girl always gets chosen last by gay men and pedophiles while the halfbreed gives it away to the white man like it's rotting in the warehouse.
Sad!

I am confuse. Does Mz Parker live in an apartment where they committed a federal crime of swatting her with the FD



 Or does she live in a nice house in a nice neighborhood that Amy Afshan Kahlil is implying she will commit a federal crime on?








Your browser is not able to display this video.




Imagine being so fucking doxed that the Internet knows your address
5500 Woodenhawk Cir
Columbia, MD 21044

your parent's address
6836 Creekwood Ct
Clarksville, MD 21029

your dad's business








						InteropX - InteropX
					






					interopx.com
				



info@interopx.com
(+1) 443.889.6531

...which deals with personal data, and admitting to committing federal offenses at worst, or threatening to commit federal offenses at best.

Imagine being that _stupid. _And all for gay male attention.

LOL. Dad runs the company out of the family manse.


Spoiler: INTEROPX, LOL


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 18, 2022)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> We’ve all been there, confronted with someone near suicide (probably just having a bad day, this is Tragic after all) so to help them we film ourselves in a compromising situation to make them feel better because we don’t want them to kill themselves at that moment …
> 
> Here’s what every other person would do in a situation where someone is supposedly harassing them for sexual content …. BLOCK THEM!!
> 
> ...


What you need to remember here is everyone has the mentality, intellectual capacity, and emotional maturity of middle-school girls. (Honestly: No offense to middle-school girls. It's a hard time with the hormones and the social groups and the fact that their brains are still forming. These alleged adults have no excuse.)

What group of people is easily manipulated into showing private body parts on the internet? Pubescent girls. What group of people are easily groomed by promises of love or threats of suicide? Pubescent girls. What group of people make shit like this up to make themselves look like the noble, innocent victims and the Big Bad World to have tarnished their purity, especially when they're trying to avoid accountability for their own shitty behavior, all the while trying to run the gayest of ops and totally turn everyone against their enemies? Adult men with children, evidently.

I can't look at Tragic without mentally classifying him as a not-too-bright, not-too-talented 13 year old girl from a broken home who acts out (sexually and otherwise) looking for validation. Except I would feel compassion for the girl, whereas I feel only contempt for Tragic.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 18, 2022)

I don't know what's more cringe. Matthew pretending he has a job, or Matthew trying to be edgy for reactions.



Embarrassing.




But the exact traits he's attracted to in men.


----------



## Itspinklava (Dec 18, 2022)

Amy and Tragic are sperging about Dark Ninja, probably because he had the audacity to post screenshots of the Bodega in this thread.



Spoiler: Amy’s screenshots






“You literally declared war” @Borgor Kang you’re literally retarded.

Here’s our boi Tragic:

“The truth comes out”. About _what_?


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 18, 2022)

This is from today's Negz's live stream.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 18, 2022)

L O L

Literally all of  Big Fag's information came from KF where Ryan Moody was doxed ages ago. Matthew, don't assign Amy the task of retrieving his address. Clara's dox was right under her big crusty nose and she managed to get it wrong. Perhaps Cryawatha can take a break from being shit on by the colonizer to dig it out for you.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 19, 2022)

I’m pulling this over here from the Negz/DC thread because this is obviously Bitch Boi.
 I predicted this would happen, when MFW was ignorant of Bitch Boi he was his usual smarmy self, happy MFW & RSN were falling for his cocktail of lies.

I cannot recall the livestream but MFW said “I’ve been hearing some things about this Tragic dude.” and I knew at that moment what would happen. 
 In a turn so fast I got whiplash suddenly Bitch Boi has added MFW to his list of enemies, why? Well she simply saw through his bullshit.

That’s how it starts, and with Bitch Boi and the Rancid Ronnettes they take things to a whole level of spedery. 
 AK is a deeply deranged desperado, I’d call her a terrorist of sorts, her goal is to terrorise anyone who upset her beloved bald baby man. Even if all the individual did was see through the lies, that’s what we all did. 
 Saw through the shit and saw a fucking idiot, and what happened? She got doxxed so throughly I know the name, address and credit record of her first grade teacher. 
 It’s going well so far for them.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 19, 2022)

Big Trash just admitted his deranged girlfriend is a racist.



archive
In other news from the Tard Front: Matthew is currently waving his little wigger wee wee at Drag. Drag is not the spastic trollable tard they're used to dealing with. Expect heavy casualties and a 90% chance of a "mental health crisis" requiring an ER visit.

This gun be_ gooood._


----------



## VinegarPussy (Dec 19, 2022)

He’s in for a shock when he figures out that the Phillipines is almost 100% Christian…lots of Koreans are Methodist and lots of Vietnamese are Catholic.  Surely our worldly, cosmopolitan investigative journo isn’t ignorant to that.  


StrawberryDouche said:


> I don't know what's more cringe. Matthew pretending he has a job, or Matthew trying to be edgy for reactions.
> View attachment 4103820
> Embarrassing.
> 
> ...


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 19, 2022)

Columbine Kahlil refreshed his thread and made him edit his post.
_

_
Too late, Amy! You're now grouped together with those you slander as racists _foreverrrrrrr.


_
Amy Afshan Khalil is a racist. 

Deal with it.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 19, 2022)

One of the things that I often think about is what happens to the hangers on once these army of terrorists get's done with this saga.
What happens to Amy V? I as 40% done with this one when she privated with the quickness.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



YoMama will say something that PISSES Yaba off! 




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Amy wants people to have empathy.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 19, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> Amy wants people to have empathy.


Drink a bottle of 100 proof dick, Amy V.

Confirmed racist Amy Afshan Khalil abandoned her Twitter earlier this month, and now only speaks from behind the account she shares with Cryawatha, or from behind the skirts of her girlfriend Matthew and their pedophile bestie Corey Barnhill in Discord.



MFW banned you because she's jealous that you're a bigger racist than her.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 19, 2022)

I’m torn right now.
Is this more cringe or hilarious?
“Freedom is a luxury for them at this point.” Excellent.
He reminds me of a little kid when they play games and try to act grown up by emulating what they’ve heard a adult say or from a tv show.
 It’s adorable when a kid does it, but on a forty two year old fat and balding man it’s confusing, should I laugh or should I feel compassion in a “is there someone to look after you?” kind of way.

Oh who am I kidding, it’s fucking hilarious, sorry Amy, your chipolata man is a sped and no one wants to fuck him.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 19, 2022)

Since Amy Afshan Khalil and Injun Zoe are both confirmed racists and *I'M* a racist, I thought it would be fun to see which of my nigger posts they liked, if any. Certainly such staunch antiracists would never support white supremacy by liking a racist post.


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 19, 2022)

Hiho and Jesu Criste. I am an old, old man (in dog years), but am having a hard time grokking the time and effort that goes into these online pissing matches. I guess I get it in the way that man is driven to combat, as all of evolutionary survival is basically boiled down to competition for limited resources- and then as we become more adept at managing these resources combat becomes unnecessary. So those urges are channeled into the NFL, or NHL, or politics.

Or internet message boards. Which is really like the lamest and safest way to go. If I stop in at the Kwiki Mart wearing a t-shirt that says “Club a Faggot for Jesus” I might have to back my rhetoric up to escape. On the internet I can be a serious tough guy and none will be the wiser. 

Unfortunately, also on the internet, one can be a pedo and a victim at the same time, yet avoid that unfortunate confrontation in the parking lot of the Kwiki Mart. 

SIC SEMPER TYRANNIS

while i’m at it, sic semper trannies.

Post Script:
The people in charge have not, as of late, been very adept in managing our resources. 

Peace/Love Omega Man out.


----------



## Itspinklava (Dec 20, 2022)

Amy has her crosshairs set on @Ask My D0minatriX. We’re back to GG Farms folks! She even shared her post to make sure her besties Matthew, Ron, Neechie, and Clara would see how hilarious she is.


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 20, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> Amy has her crosshairs set on @Ask My D0minatriX. We’re back to GG Farms folks! She even shared her post to make sure her besties Matthew, Ron, Neechie, and Clara would see how hilarious she is.
> View attachment 4116048


Losertown. Where they spray the losing all around.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 20, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> Amy has her crosshairs set on @Ask My D0minatriX. We’re back to GG Farms folks! She even shared her post to make sure her besties Matthew, Ron, Neechie, and Clara would see how hilarious she is.
> View attachment 4116048


Was I supposed to take part in this poll? 
 How unimaginative, I’ve already been GG once.
 What happened to the mountains of evidence that said I was Videl? 

Amy, your podgy white man girlfriend is fat and balding, and no one wants to fuck him.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 20, 2022)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> What happened to the mountains of evidence that said I was Videl?


What was the evidence that made her think you were Videl?


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 20, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> What was the evidence that made her think you were Videl?


Would you believe he never produced any?
 He said because I posted the link to his Bridget DM leak in the Haydur thread & Videl added the video to her Twitter then it was obvious we’re the same person.
 The other concrete evidence he claimed to have never materialised as with most things with Tragilla ice, but it always stands out to me as to how much of a bad liar he is when placed on the spot and how much he tried to shift the blame to Videl when it was Ak & NM who made that video available to the public.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 20, 2022)

Thank you ladies you are always a hoot to watch.
The two red squared shots are her responding to someone who asked a reasonable question of talking to Peanut.
I took the liberty of not including the persons name.
I am sure that person will soon enough learn not to ask questions in that chat.

This screenshot is from the night socks were in MFW's chat poking and proding her. Just sayin, it's interesting that we get our panties in a bunch for FFG playing the Cuba rage which admittently upsets Chantal, but here we have socks going into people's chats to make MFW rage.
Ladies, cut the moral crusade out.
It's embarassing.
Also Belinda has a new track about Tragilla.
Archived from below. 
Check it out Y'all.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



I am NOT worthy Ma'am.


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Suspicious Activity (Dec 20, 2022)

This is a partial cross post (HN thread and Ron’s).
This is the end of a recap of Peanut and GGs streat responding to DC when she reacted to their previous stream.  I kept the relevant Tragic part at the end.  I don’t know if it’s old news but it does reveal that there’s more to this than we know.


Forgive me if I get things wrong here.  I did my best to pick up the gist but I’m not up on AK or Tragic.  DC brings up how GG is a sexual predator and it’s sets GG off on a story.
AK was hot for Tragic and so was the first to accuse GG….but….Tragic is a hugely manipulative person and used GG for a long time.  GG now feels stupid and regretful.  Tragic claimed to be bi-curious and drew in GG in order to get money.  He offered dick picks as payment for kratom so that he wouldn’t “relapse on pills”.  
This may be old news, but the new point is, peanut was desperate to tell more of the story, (really desperate) and GG had to absolutely rein her in.  There is much more to this story he has shared with no one (apart from Peanut, on the phone.  They’re very good friends).  He admits that he has some parts of this story that he needs to keep close to his chest in case this goes further, legally.
They wrapped up predictably.  Peanut wants everybody to be better and GG wants to move on.
This has become pointless.  Nobody is being completely honest, the drama is welcomed by DC but everybody else thinks it’s all ridiculous.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 20, 2022)

Yes. Literally nothing but 190 posts and 10 pages of literally nothing but Amy Afshan Khalil's dox. LITERALLY. ONLY. I see English was not her forte in community college along with computer science. Still waiting for her to stop reeing and foaming in Discord and correct the "lies" LITERALLY.

INNYHOO.

Here's Amy Afshan Khalil's dox. Literally.

5500 Woodenhawk Cir
Columbia, MD 21044

6836 Creekwood Ct
Clarksville, MD 21029






						"Haydur Nation" Meta / Youtube reaction channel discussion
					

Eerie Peeperoni is painful, she drawls the same boring and obvious thing  3 times, then repeats it in Spanish. Did you know that she has given birth? She may not have mentioned it. She definitely doesn’t do awful cringy impressions of her kid and definitely thinks it’s cute.




					kiwifarms.net
				




All I want for Christmas is for Tragic to take the dick out of his mouth and make an illiterate reply rap to Belinda's brilliance. Gangsta, chuh!


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 20, 2022)

I wonder if Amy Afshan Khalil is in a cosplay club with Amy Assfat Ramadan?

I hope so. I believe they emerged out of the same crucible.


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 20, 2022)

I guess Bad Boi wasn't a fan of Belinda's new song. Awww.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 21, 2022)

archives 1, 2


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 21, 2022)

This is possibly the funniest shit I’ve ever seen a Haydur sped partake in. 
 Do they expect everyone to blindly believe this or are they dumb enough they believe it? 
 Oh those poor mites, they’re special.


----------



## Lord Pickle Dog Returns (Dec 21, 2022)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> This is possibly the funniest shit I’ve ever seen a Haydur sped partake in.
> Do they expect everyone to blindly believe this or are they dumb enough they believe it?
> Oh those poor mites, they’re special.


The potential for hilarity here is enormous. Does this mean that some unsuspecting woman will be inundated by crazed followers of the almighty ClaraNegz Idiot Squad? It would be glorious if said unsuspecting woman has grounds for legal action. The rich, frothy milk will flow if, oh hell when, Ron Corbin Revenge Pornographer rings up her place of work.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 21, 2022)

Anything BUT to spend time with your kid.

PEAK masculinity.
PEAK.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 21, 2022)

Lord Pickle Dog Returns said:


> It would be glorious if said unsuspecting woman has grounds for legal action


That's what archive.ph is for!




I would ask you all to show your work, but none of you work, and all of you put together don't make up one functional retard.

Alia, honey. Come make an account and let's chat.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 21, 2022)

Before I get doxxed by the “Lowescows” I’d like to say that I think Belinda’s Christmas song abt Tragic is the best of the three and I hope that Tragic the pencil neck bitch boy and his booty-hole really do go down in history.

Also Hi, Amy, if you all know Olive Oil is this Malaysian woman who terrorises Negz, why isn’t she ticked off the list of Tragic’s farmer enemy list? Isn’t she doxxed partially already????
 Tragic is now working on whether AAA is Jimmy Stewart or Gene Kelly, it’ll take him a while.


----------



## Lord Pickle Dog Returns (Dec 21, 2022)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> Before I get doxxed by the “Lowescows” I’d like to say that I think Belinda’s Christmas song abt Tragic is the best of the three and I hope that Tragic the pencil neck bitch boy and his booty-hole really do go down in history.
> 
> Also Hi, Amy, if you all know Olive Oil is this Malaysian woman who terrorises Negz, why isn’t she ticked off the list of Tragic’s farmer enemy list? Isn’t she doxxed partially already????
> Tragic is now working on whether AAA is Jimmy Stewart or Gene Kelly, it’ll take him a while.


Wait, what? I thought AAA was Cary Grant....


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 21, 2022)

Nununununo. This faildox is all yours. Don't try to pass the glory off to Ninja. Own it!


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 21, 2022)

Oh Mathew.
You sad sad small little man.
I would say pay your child support but hey at this point that child is better off never knowing you considering you are unable to activate a higher brain function beyond the reptile agression.
Maybe an uncle or a distant relative can serve as a better role model?





Your browser is not able to display this video.





Mathew.
Mathew.
Come on now.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 21, 2022)

Ninja, if it was you who trolled them with faildox I... I luv u.

archive
Clara, you're not just a pedo apologist, you're a pedo enabler and a jewnigger.

Fetal Alcohol Injun, you're not just a pedo apologist, you're a pedo enabler and an rednigger.

Columbine, you're not just a pedo apologist, you're a pedo enabler and a sandnigger.

Tragic, you're not just a pedo apologist, you're a pedo enabler and a gaynigger.





Your browser is not able to display this video.







eta: Oh my Goodness. Amy's having herself quite a melty on my profile.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 21, 2022)

Oh Amy.
Come back on your account.
I'll be happy to DM with ya.
Better yet come to the general chat, where the entire Farms can laugh at you.
Weirdo.


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 21, 2022)

Sooo, there's this boat that me and Strorbry want to buy. It's a decommissioned oil tanker, and her name is the SS Boogaloo. Anyway, the plan is to load the holds up with folks like these fucksticks, then we drive out to the middle of the Pacific and flush the toilet.

Perhaps I have said too much already. Ms. S. Douche is not in any way affiliated with my pipedreams of nautical righteous genocide.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 22, 2022)

Did you know Strawberry Douche is a raaaahcist??
 Yep it’s true, I heard it from Amy. 

Oh dear, what will Clara, the queen mother of all the gays say about this faux pas?

It’s also Happy Holidays, Faggot but Grammarly needs to caution you that word can cause offence, especially when you’re pretending to have the moral high ground. 
 But hey, you do you, Amy. 
 Take back to your Twitter and sperg, @Reactive Attachments I do so enjoy the entertainment.
 It’s like watching a headless chicken fumble around the farmyard frantically.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 22, 2022)

I have a riddle. How many dumb niggers does it take to figure out TOR so they can see everyone laugh at them?

They ate the hook, the line, and the sinker.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 22, 2022)

We all had a splendid night laughing at you, Amy. There's a 100% chance of chucklesnort storms for the foreseeable future.






Next up for a faildox: Kate Winslet. 



Get your laughing pants ready, Kate!


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 22, 2022)

You’d have to be a total idiot to think Kate Winslet is YCIN, they don’t even write the same….oh what am I saying this is Tragic.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 22, 2022)

**


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 22, 2022)

No no no. You already faildoxed Olive and she's a Malaysian doctor who speaks Urdu and is very pretty.

You already faildoxed AAA as Bob Hope when we all know she's Cary Grant and very pretty.

You already faildoxed me as a 34 year old who looks 14 and is very pretty.

Stand by your failures, Matthew!

By the by, you do realize I did a Weather Report and there is a known example of my voice right? And being *checks notes*




And Zoom being the *checks notes*



...surely you have an example of Alia Alexander's voice, yes? Yes? Liiiike from her YT or TikTok videos you archived when faildoxing, _orrrrr_ a tape of the phone calls were you made her cry? Yes? Yes?

Please to post. 

When the site is less glitchy and the euro*niggers* stop blackholing, I will add a faildoxing updates spoiler where I will post their monthly fails.


----------



## Rasputin's Side Piece (Dec 22, 2022)

I wish with my monkey's paw that Alia Alexander will go after her tormentors to the fullest extent of the law.  Someone needs to explain to her the origin of her harassment.

Sometimes, a person can be just minding her own business and a shitload of retards will crash down upon her without warning.

Oh, what a world.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 22, 2022)

Rasputin's Side Piece said:


> I wish with my monkey's paw that Alia Alexander will go after her tormentors to the fullest extent of the law.  Someone needs to explain to her the origin of her harassment.
> 
> Sometimes, a person can be just minding her own business and a shitload of retards will crash down upon her without warning.
> 
> Oh, what a world.


If she ever googles her name to find the origin of her harassment, she will discover their full legal names, addresses, and even those of their parents - one of whom owns a company dealing with data and being entrusted with it. 

Imagine being a parent and getting that phone call. It's not like they don't already know they raised violent criminals and raging psychotics, but they must be exhausted from a lifetime of those phone calls. Although, it will likely be the first time Latif, Rubina, and Catherine find out their children are in league with a documented pedophile.


----------



## DopeAddictKittenV2 (Dec 22, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 4132899[/B]


The most pathetic thing an ugly, underperforming, sad, "grown man" could ever say has officially been said, lmao. Okay Tragic, go bother your poor gram-gram, fucking retard. Lmfao! Seriously! How is he not so beyond embarrassed to say that?!??? Oh my Lord, wahaha


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 22, 2022)

DopeAddictKittenV2 said:


> The most pathetic thing an ugly, underperforming, sad, "grown man" could ever say has officially been said, lmao. Okay Tragic, go bother your poor gram-gram, fucking retard. Lmfao! Seriously! How is he not so beyond embarrassed to say that?!??? Oh my Lord, wahaha


He is openly making threats using his real name on twitter. Doesn't he have a lengthy police record? Are internet slap fights really worth the risk of getting into more trouble? I don't get it, and again, this is someone with young children whose lives will be affected if he ends up in jail.

eta: These people are going to be in some shit, especially if the girl they are plastering all over twitter ends up being a minor.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 22, 2022)

DCMediaSped said:


> He is openly making threats using his real name on twitter. Doesn't he have a lengthy police record? Are internet slap fights really worth the risk of getting into more trouble?


Especially since his father is no longer alive to pay for his lawyers.


DCMediaSped said:


> I don't get it, and again, this is someone with young children whose lives will be affected if he ends up in jail.


On the bright side, it will be much harder for them to find his penis with him in jail.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 22, 2022)

I recommend some inpatient for that rage.
12 steps.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 22, 2022)

Lol calm down, Amy. The last thing you need is a stroke face to go along with your speech impediment.

Tragic is privating videos. How come, little guy?


----------



## Ghoulie (Dec 23, 2022)

The funniest thing about tragic is that he's a stereotypical Phoenix fuckboy. They really truly think they're hood and scary and a threat, all because they've been to jail. Usually for drugs (check!) or domestic violence (also check!) but they dont realize that all the people-women included- that have lived in other states that have higher crime rates and ghettos are all laughing at them behind their backs. They're jokes. No one is scared of them.

 And whats worse for our little Vanilla Ice here (seriously my brain reads every screenshot of his in Vanilla Ice's voice) is that most of the other fuckboys are in their teens-mid 20s. They either grow up and get their shit together, or they're living in a trailer park and in and out of prison if they're even still alive by the time they reach 40. Tragic isn't even a thug on the streets either, its just online. And thats even more sad.  I dont even understand why these women are thirsty for him when they could just go to the valley and find a million better looking clones of him, younger than his dusty ass, that will actually have a future or give them the trailer park life of their dreams. Hell, they could go hang out in Scottsdale at the Fashion Square Mall and find one with money. But no, they prefer to lust after this gay boi that thinks he's a gangster.

All that to say, Tragic ain't shit, never was shit, and will never be shit. He's embarrassing.


----------



## wtfisallthis (Dec 23, 2022)

The little manlet already fail doxed AAA as me. He is unhinged! Careful, the wigger and his drunk slut will take down the farms!! Reeeeeeeeee!!

Also don't give Dark Ninja much attention. He thinks  he can win over the farms and use them as an army to attack people in the Gunt Ralph hemisphere. 

I cannot wait to see who these moronic incels and femcels dox next! Chuh chuh faggots.


----------



## CzechHunter (Dec 23, 2022)

The "CEO of Racism" uses she/they pronouns, what a world!


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 23, 2022)

No one cares abt you Amy or your fat little gay Boi boyfriend. That’s why.
 Here’s something fun to think about on this Christmas Eve Eve day, whose DMs is Tragic flirting in today??? You know there’s a few, Amy.
 Merry Christmas!


----------



## wtfisallthis (Dec 23, 2022)

> whose DMs is Tragic flirting in today??? You know there’s a few, Amy.



He has been in my husband's DMs for he and RSN to "work out the drama" about how I wouldn't let he and his friends hit on me and am a big meanie for just making fun of the incels and sending them away crying...

Oh, and Amy, faggy ice here was the original incel I laughed at on the platform and the whole reason I make fun of white bois who rap! Congrats on dating the number one incel of the Godsphere on the tubes! I don't think GP wants to mess around with him though and he was booted from the Man Cave for not being man enough.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!! Tell your man nobody wants him but you...


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 23, 2022)

How nice.
The person who called me a "concern troll" has just recently unprivated her Twitter. Let's take a look. 


Here is another angry tweet from Amy  what makes it ironic is that Silvanna is talking about hate keeping people blind. Lastly notice it is Jo Jo Cannon, another angry follower who likes to keep Negz gassed up during the lives. 
Such delicious irony because all these people claim they are "concerned for Chantal's" mental health. I won't hold my breath on that Charlie Gold review or Nader review.
Review Belinda's stream Amy with Sam Telfer if you are interested in holding people accountable. The full thing. 
Only that will not happen,, because Amy here will need to keep reviewing French Fried Girl and keep telling herself this is a net positive while privating all she does- all to keep herself angry. 









						Amy (@AmyVanDerWoods) / Twitter
					

archived 23 Dec 2022 16:46:28 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 23, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> How nice.
> The person who called me a "concern troll" has just recently unprivated her Twitter. Let's take a look.
> View attachment 4138602
> Here is another angry tweet from Amy  what makes it ironic is that Silvanna is talking about hate keeping people blind. Lastly notice it is Jo Jo Cannon, another angry follower who likes to keep Negz gassed up during the lives.
> ...


But what abt Christmas and Ukraine, Amy?
 Hussy isn’t an alcoholic Amy, you need to look up the definition of a alcoholic and understand it better. 

Amy is so full of irrational hate I find it interesting, she will preach at FFG abt her ha tree of Chantal all while doing the same at FFG.
 She’s not going to keep saying sorry but she will hound Hussy when he’s minding his own business because of something Negz & DC say is true. 
The woman is a mess, and keeps bringing up Ukraine in regards to Hussy, I didn’t know it was Hussy’s fault Russia are at war with Ukraine. 


Yet after this post the hate inside her keeps going. 
 She made a video last night abt Hussy opening a Rumble channel, it was 12 minutes long of her mumbling.
 Her main point is no one cares he’s opened a Rumble channel and no one is scared of him.
 Yet she made a video so she clearly cares. 

I do not take any adult seriously who will straight up say Hussy is bullying them.

I’ve been watching Hussy’s cooking competition with Belinda & MFW this week, and I actually enjoyed it, it was fun, friendly, healthy competition where everyone involved had a laugh and you could see it because there was no attic dwellers in sight.

Anyone who takes this kind of stuff seriously from Negz without laughing, well, they’re not the brightest bulb in the box and Amy does like to waffle about nothing. 
You don’t understand Amy because you are blinded by your own irrational hate. 


Lol, “Yaba has been terrorising me and my minor son for five years.” Imagine being a grown ass man and writing that and not feeling shame. 
 Why are all the crazies called Amy?


----------



## Ghoulie (Dec 23, 2022)

wtfisallthis said:


> He has been in my husband's DMs for he and RSN to "work out the drama" about how I wouldn't let he and his friends hit on me and am a big meanie for just making fun of the incels and sending them away crying...


Oh shit. RSN is still around? I completely forgot about him after all the drama from when he allegedly raped that Onision orbiter.
That dude was a creepy trashy junkie. He'll fit right in with Bad Boi.


----------



## Thunk Provoker (Dec 23, 2022)

https://archive.ph/AhuRy


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 23, 2022)

Thunk Provoker said:


> https://archive.ph/AhuRy
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141299


He really is quite ugly isn’t he? 
How old is that photo of him btw? Lol


----------



## Ghoulie (Dec 23, 2022)

Thunk Provoker said:


> https://archive.ph/AhuRy
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141299


Well at least he's openly advertising that he beats women. And that he's too stupid to realize its a faildox.


Pssst...If you accuse two very different people of the same dox, thats a pretty strong sign its wrong, and you're shit at doxing.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 23, 2022)

I am very curious why Documented Pedophile Corey Barnhill, Raging Amy Kahlil, and the Fetal Alcohol Injun targeted Alia Alexander for life ruination. 

Was Corey desperate to add faildoxer to his credentials along pedophile? Pedo Apologist Clara Frenk credited him with the dox, but why this girl? Did he just want the Wigger Wives to get off his child fucking nuts and stop pestering him for dox already, so he picked a rando?  Alia is followed by Amy and Zoe, but not Big Fag. Alia follows no fat girl accounts, HN accounts, and neither Amy nor Zoe.
Followers
Following
Twitter archive


Spoiler: BIG FACEBOOK SS








			https://www.facebook.com/alia0tk
		




Why didn't the Mong Squad archive any of Alia's SM accounts? You're super dangerous uber doxxxers and all. Where's a recording of her voice?

Amy is propelled by three things: stupidity, rage, jealousy. Alia is associated with  someone (boyfriend?) named Matthew Scott Lawrence.




Matthew.

Maybe a coincidence. But Amy, who is stupid and pisses envy, saw this girl was talking to someone named Matthew, and that was all her angry little tard brain needed. Alia also fancies herself an "artist" just like Amy does.

OR

Documented Pedophile Corey Barnhill just wanted them to shut up and get off his child fucking nuts already, threw a dart, and is laughing as they spin while some girl gets terrorized by psychotics.

I guess we'll find out eventually. We always do.

Interested to see which route they take. Will they...

1) Double down
3) Backpedal
3) Blameshift and fingerpoint


----------



## Dark Ninja (Dec 23, 2022)

So Fag Boi Maggot and his Spedega along with DC are on some doxxing escapades. Trying to put fear into their detractors. By contacting family members and such. So here is a post for anyone to reference if you or your family members are contacted by any of these individuals. Just show them how bitter these ppl are and retarded. 

First thing, Miss AK who always referred herself as Girl Tragic back when I was cool with these raging fags, was always raging everywhere she went. I dont have the receipts as i left that group chat but thought to myself how she has the time to be on the internet 24/7 just raging. 

She always thought she was the top dawg of the Haydur Nation thread. I went along with it to gas her up and troll her. 

She really lives in this delusion that she broke the thread

LOL

LOL


Man shes angry



She really loves you SD



Next we have Plate Ganger Rockzo (Zooms right hand man)




Your browser is not able to display this video.




As from the last post I made, Rockzo brags to doxxing a child and sharing a server with kids. 
This guy is like Zoom. Always on some angry pedo hunting on the internet 24/7 to project daily.

Rockzo says himself he has a recording of loli posting




and then you may have seen Fat Boi Ratchet making a couple vids on me.
One talking about I wanted to give up my channel to Jared Genesis. Im sure the ppl who have a brain already know this guy is just full of shit. Hes literally throwing monkey poo at the wall and see if it sticks


So one day Jared brings up Tragic on a Youtube comment and then Big Fag had this great plan to get him to come on stream on my channel. 
BTW this whole idea never happened bc I didnt want to follow up on it like Tragic did. So the video above is just projection


So while The Rage Ape himself is being a fuckin idiot "LULZCOW" And while he harbors pedophiles in his server . And DC drooling over Zoom.
One of his admins by the name of Marz is running around with a 13+ server posted on her discord profile



Big Boi Spastic doesnt care about supporting pedophiles btw



Which resulted to things such as this....
Retribution is Tragic





....... And yes they are trying to normalize enjoying pedo songs


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 23, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> I am very curious why Documented Pedophile Corey Barnhill, Raging Amy Kahlil, and the Fetal Alcohol Injun targeted Alia Alexander for life ruination.
> 
> Was Corey desperate to add faildoxer to his credentials along pedophile? Pedo Apologist Clara Frenk credited him with the dox, but why this girl? Did he just want the Wigger Wives to get off his child fucking nuts and stop pestering him for dox already, so he picked a rando?  Alia is followed by Amy and Zoe, but not Big Fag. Alia follows no fat girl accounts, HN accounts, and neither Amy nor Zoe.
> Followers
> ...


I do hope there are some consequences for harassing whoever that poor girl is. Because their real names and identities are all over it.

The only question that remains is if there is someone pretending to be Zoom feeding them fake info, or if they are all pretending they are communicating with him and thinking they are running some secret gayop.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 23, 2022)

Excellent, this reads like a comic book villain.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 23, 2022)

The accounted mentioned above is banned and there is no wayback.


However.

Here is the account


			https://twitter.com/PHunter42069/with_replies
		

So yes that account DOES support pedophelia.
I googled the name and....
This came up.


			https://www.bitchute.com/video/xqFw_PUXhPA/
		



			https://archive.ph/nHkHk
		


That's a second one.
Do you collect them like Pokemon cards?
Jesus Christ.
EDIT: To be CLEAR this person is in the thumb is NOT Danny. He talked about him in one of his podcasts.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 23, 2022)

Dark Ninja said:


> As from the last post I made, Rockzo brags to doxxing a child and sharing a server with kids.
> This guy is like Zoom. Always on some angry pedo hunting on the internet 24/7 to project daily.


Rockzo was in Clara's chat yesterday, and she could not stop squealing and wetting herself over him.

Amy, you need a job.  Have you considered a career as a Professional Laughingstock? Stop giving it away for free, baby.




So, not only have they admitted to committing the federal crime of swatting, they're also conspiring to file a false police report.

I do not understand their raging hate-on for Belinda. Literally all she does is laugh at them.

So, Zoe and Matthew have been getting off to child porn, because of course they have.



*ELAINE?!*

THIS ELAINE?!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHA

OMFG THEY'RE BEING TROLLED BY ELAINE OMFG

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

YUP. Ol' Elaine likes to distribute child porn and they've been receiving child porn

HOLEE SHIT

eta: Elaine is a notorious lunatic who has been banned from every shit tier forum, splinter site, and lolcow farms for spamming child porn.

Apparently, she's found willing takers with Matthew Berlinger, Corey Barnhill, Zoe, and Amy Afshan Khalil in Discord.

HOLY FUCK I DID NOT EXPCT THIS COW CROSSOVER


----------



## Flaming_Barghast (Dec 23, 2022)

God when the fucking uber religious user that's known as one of the nicest farmers makes fun of you, you really fucking failed bro, lmao. 
Your attempts to discredit douche are not only laughable, but pathetic. Dude is one of the best posters with the best reeeecaps, and has written multiple legible threads.

 You? I didn't even know you existed until I saw a throw away comment about all this. But you're also pretty boring imo, I probably won't dip into this thread much with the reeeeing retard. 

Have fun everybody!


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 23, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Rockzo was in Clara's chat yesterday, and she could not stop squealing and wetting herself over him.
> 
> Amy, you need a job.  Have you considered a career as a Professional Laughingstock? Stop giving it away for free, baby.
> View attachment 4141677
> ...


When you think about it, though, it starts to make sense.

Who were the last band of merry faggots who were trying to dox you? And what manic pixie nightmare did they manipulate the shit out of?

VERY THUNKFUL STUFF


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 23, 2022)

L. Ron Hubbard's Cat said:


> When you think about it, though, it starts to make sense.
> 
> Who were the last band of merry faggots who were trying to dox you? And what manic pixie nightmare did they manipulate the shit out of?
> 
> VERY THUNKFUL STUFF


INNIT?

They (and newfags) don't know I've been faildoxed by better tards than them, one of whom was the now banned mod @Spooky Bones who was one of Elaine's biggest fans and dug hard to get into her pants. 

And lo, Elaine appears in the pedophile cesspit along with a faildox, and AND!!!! she got them to receive child porn!


----------



## Ghoulie (Dec 23, 2022)

Not only does Elaine report people/websites for said child porn after, she tries to get others to do it as well. They may have really fucked themselves hard here.
Spooky and I have had a mutual kind of dislike for each other in the past but I read the faildox that was done on Strawberry back when I didn't comment on things as much, as well as Spooky's other works, and if she failed then these goons have no shot.


----------



## Itspinklava (Dec 23, 2022)

@StrawberryDouche I don’t want to make you nervous or anything, but fair warning. @Reactive Attachments will be posting your dox soon. 
All over the farms.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 23, 2022)

To newcomers interested in the faildox Strawberry saga here is where you start reading.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ilj-forum-thunderdome-slapfighting-hall-of-shame.98345/page-47


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Dec 24, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> To newcomers interested in the faildox Strawberry saga here is where you start reading.
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ilj-forum-thunderdome-slapfighting-hall-of-shame.98345/page-47


I mean, we've all acknowledged the Merge is real, right? There's really no other explanation, is there?


----------



## Ghoulie (Dec 24, 2022)

Wow, her dox took 2 seconds to find. They really put in some work.
Not posting it because unlike them I dont enjoy doxing innocent random people.

ETA: As for the Ninja screenshot, all of you seem to have a weird focus on children whether its hiding behind them when you get doxed or accusing everyone of being a pedo. I'd be more worried about yourselves than him currently considering the Elaine shit.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 24, 2022)

I encourage you to do so, darling! That will work out well for you, and you'll earn a fancy new tag! Perhaps you can stop by to explain the child porn Tragic and Zoe have been receiving and enjoying from the lovely Elaine!

              DO IT FAGGOT


----------



## Flaming_Barghast (Dec 24, 2022)

@StrawberryDouche, reading the saga, buddy, friend... good lord. 

I am a big fan of yours but good god that was autistic. You good now? They were retarded too, don't get me wrong. Just. Fuck that was autistic from errybody


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 24, 2022)

Flaming_Barghast said:


> @StrawberryDouche, reading the saga, buddy, friend... good lord.
> 
> I am a big fan of yours but good god that was autistic. You good now? They were retarded too, don't get me wrong. Just. Fuck that was autistic from errybody


It was insane. Then they took it off site to Discord, the messages were leaked, and everything I said they were doing turned out to be 100% correct. The messages were leaked here.

I will not be surprised if the subject of that thread makes an appearance in the Matthew and The Pedo Apologist Saga, as he and Elaine often team up.


----------



## Flaming_Barghast (Dec 24, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> It was insane. Then they took it off site to Discord, the messages were leaked, and everything I said they were doing turned out to be 100% correct. The messages were leaked here.
> 
> I will not be surprised if the subject of that thread makes an appearance in the Matthew and The Pedo Apologist Saga, as he and Elaine often team up.



Oh I believe you! It was still autistic as fuck though, lmao. 
And real moment, gorl to bestgorl, some of your posts did mildly come off as blackmail-y, don't be such a cocktease! 
As the internet goes, "pics of gtfo"
Still, glad everything settled and the retard was banned, I thought spooky was cool but . Apparently not.
Hopefully you just dip out the next time they try startin shit, they ain't worth the braincells to argue with. 

Hope you're having a good holiday weekend btw! <3


----------



## Dark Ninja (Dec 24, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> @StrawberryDouche I don’t want to make you nervous or anything, but fair warning. @Reactive Attachments will be posting your dox soon.
> All over the farms.
> View attachment 4142757
> View attachment 4142760




lmfao

They are so desperate. Not only is this obviously fake, AK and the band really tarnish their credibility by posting stuff like this and posting spliced audio on their channel of me. 
Literal Tryharding. 

Also reference. They have also teamed up with JDanks420 and his crew of fags i fucked with awhile back. This was posted by one of his speds.
Corky Barnhill introduced them to the Spedega.
JDanks420 the fat hermit who really believes he put away Gypsy Crusader


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 24, 2022)

Flaming_Barghast said:


> And real moment, gorl to bestgorl, some of your posts did mildly come off as blackmail-y, don't be such a cocktease!


Oh, they got posted. It's over in Supporters, though.


Dark Ninja said:


> JDanks420 and his crew of fags


JDANKS, _another_ fag who has been banned here, there, and everywhere for being a goddamn psycho.

Water seeks its own level, and garbage sinks to the bottom.

Merry Christmas, you filthy pedos!


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 24, 2022)

Did you explain to your Very Powerful Imaginary Relatives how the Internet laughs at your dick? I hope that will feature as prominently as your childbearing hips in The Major Network Documentary.

Be very afraid now you guys. We're going to be very sorry.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 26, 2022)

Whatever Mathew.
You are not afraid of MFW.
You are here following her twitter to collect whatever she tweets and feed it back to Ronnie.








						People followed by Tragic The Dangerous Uber Doxxer (@Bow2TraGiC) / T…
					

archived 26 Dec 2022 06:11:07 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 26, 2022)

Here's what Matthew thinks of DC as he's sitting in a vehicle that got repossessed.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




eta: lol bald


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 26, 2022)

Another doting father who spend his Christmas Day on the internet doing shit ignoring his kids.
 On this day I again ask, Matthew couldn’t ask his super important relatives for a new laptop??? He couldn’t loan the cash from them??? 
 Instead viewers donated cash to buy the laptop, then a few months later he bought two, TWO Labrador puppies.

Where did that cash come from and why couldn’t he buy his own laptop??? Did he buy the dogs using money from exposing his butthole to gay dudes???? So many questions and only one reality, Matty is a broke ass bitch who tells more stories than a kindergarten teacher.


----------



## Itspinklava (Dec 26, 2022)

@Atomic Age Animal @Boob Gravy @Oliveoil and I are good girls? Crazy Amy was poring over her boyfriend’s OP early this morning and posted this:


----------



## Chihiro (Dec 26, 2022)

Holy shit Amy. He's not gonna fuck you. Lol freak.


----------



## wtfisallthis (Dec 26, 2022)

Dark Ninja said:


> So Fag Boi Maggot and his Spedega along with DC are on some doxxing escapades. Trying to put fear into their detractors. By contacting family members and such. So here is a post for anyone to reference if you or your family members are contacted by any of these individuals. Just show them how bitter these ppl are and retarded.
> 
> First thing, Miss AK who always referred herself as Girl Tragic back when I was cool with these raging fags, was always raging everywhere she went. I dont have the receipts as i left that group chat but thought to myself how she has the time to be on the internet 24/7 just raging.
> 
> ...


Hey Isaac, how's the underage Dating Discord you ran for teens between the ages of 13 and 18?? 
You are just as much of a disgusting degenerate as Matt and his friends and belong with the Plate Gang and Council of Evil. You found a good home there.

The Sweet Taste of Date



 Here you are unbanning some gross people from cette dating server.

Honestly, so tired of Plate Gang, Forge Gang, Haydur Nation and etc all arguing when you are ALL scum and all the SAME SCUM! 

All of you hang around predators and use them to harass especially women.

And stop bragging that you are using the Farms to do your dirty work you faggot!!!!

How about I am throwing spade at your face and telling you to stfu!!
Seriously, log off!! No wonder your wife took your kid and left you and you seethe and cry that my fam stayed together.

Get tf off this thread! You and Matt are the same person, and both are the same as Negz and RSN. Get help.


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Dec 26, 2022)

This may have been covered elsewhere, and if so, point me to it, and clock me. 
What happens to the innocent young woman whose life was upended days before Christmas? Did these faildoxing fuckers admit they got it wrong? 

I feel for this innocent victim and I hope she has some recourse.


----------



## Dark Ninja (Dec 26, 2022)

Responding to the crackwhore @wtfisallthis

Why are you so angry and why are you using Rockzos screenshots and "smoking gun" cache against me?

The cache states it was typed by a discord name by the name of Marshy.

The cache was screenshotted on Dec 13th 22

The rules I posted on said server was posted in 2020 of it being 18+ I provided in the video below.

You act like you weren't in there yourself

Timestamp 11:47 is where i debunk the server.

I cannot embed the clip or post any screenshots currently with this site being glitchy

"Trevor Lahey" is a Rockzo sock.









						1v2 Dark Ninja vs Zoom/Rockzo | Debunking a troll server
					






					youtu.be
				






Queen you're screaming like AK me posting here is "weaponizing" the farms but you're here posting slander on their behalf. Fuck outta here and go back to smoking crack


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 26, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> @Atomic Age Animal @Boob Gravy @Oliveoil and I are good girls? Crazy Amy was poring over her boyfriend’s OP early this morning and posted this:
> View attachment 4149903
> View attachment 4149912View attachment 4149906


Amy, this is why men don't like you : (




deputydogshit2.0 said:


> This may have been covered elsewhere, and if so, point me to it, and clock me.
> What happens to the innocent young woman whose life was upended days before Christmas? Did these faildoxing fuckers admit they got it wrong?
> 
> I feel for this innocent victim and I hope she has some recourse.


Lol no. Low IQ individuals with untreatable personality disorders who terrorize innocent people are fundamentally incapable of admitting they got played. By a pedophile, no less.

Crazy Amy is still doubling down on Twitter... at 2:04 AM





archive


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 26, 2022)

Here is Amy acting TOTES not like a terrorist and using Twitter as a platform to sick mobs on a random internet girl.
You are crazy Amy attacking some rando because they have the same user name.








						☆ ℭ𝔞𝔭𝔱𝔞𝔦𝔫 ℭ𝔬𝔩𝔲𝔪𝔟𝔦𝔫𝔢 ☆ on Twitter: "Will Do Alia Alexand…
					

archived 26 Dec 2022 23:37:01 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## wtfisallthis (Dec 26, 2022)

Dark Ninja said:


> Responding to the crackwhore @wtfisallthis
> 
> Why are you so angry and why are you using Rockzos screenshots and "smoking gun" cache against me?
> 
> ...


Isaac, you came at me with Matt and Negz then came at me with Mormon Shaggy, Niccolo and etc. You have threatened me with the farms on numerous occasions and all of you seem to think you run the Haydur Nation thread along with several others on here...

You know damn well I do NOT get along with AK or Tragilla Ice and most of the reason as well. You were there and remember Christopher?? Remember when you all spent MONTHS trolling me and then that blew up in your face? 

I was in your discord for 2 seconds, remember? Remember I yelled at you and left. Your obsession with me and wanting to be my friend and the obsession you and your friends have with hitting on me and getting mad when I refuse your advances does NOT lead me to believe you're the one being truthful.

Not to mention, your ex had to file a restraining order on you and remove your child from your care and must have had good reason to. 

I don't like ANY of you dumb fucks and your threats of "outing" my account with your simp friends in 100 fake accounts of me on Twatter is dumb af. Shut the fuck up and sit down. You and Matt here were BEST FRIENDS and DEGENERATES TOGETHER!!!!

You legit got mad because they wouldn't help you attack Plate Gang or the dumb Council of Evil or whatever other pedo degenerates you associate yourselves with and use to harass me with. 

You cannot claim to not weaponizing the farms as you threaten ME with the farms. I will post our DMs. Don't make me go there, little faggot.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 26, 2022)

wtfisallthis said:


> You cannot claim to not weaponizing the farms as you threaten ME with the farms. I will post our DMs. Don't make me go there, little faggot.


Post them.

Girl.  Why are you always entangling yourself with these communities? You get involved with dramawhores, degenerates, retards, fatties, faggots, psychos and pedos, and then you have total meltdowns that you were mistreated by dramawhores, degenerates, retards, fatties, psychos and pedos, _and then you do it again._

Your crazy has been periodically documented in HN, and you never, ever learn. What gives?






Oh? Splendid! Post it and let's compare it to a known example of my voice.  Let's publicly embarrass all of you in one fell swoop so we can laugh as you blame shift, backpedal, and finger point.

Let's go, chuh!


----------



## wtfisallthis (Dec 26, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Post them.
> 
> Girl.  Why are you always entangling yourself with these communities? You get involved with dramawhores, degenerates, retards, fatties, faggots, psychos and pedos, and then you have total meltdowns that you were mistreated by dramawhores, degenerates, retards, fatties, psychos and pedos, _and then you do it again._
> 
> ...


I came on the platform and a bunch of gross incel degenerates became obsessed with me and then got mad I wouldn't let them hit on me and have followed me around everywhere. I fucked up and was around RSN when I was on the platform for a whole 2 months and had no clue who anyone was and then ever since then, just constant degenerates, POS people, pedos and etc have been following me around. I don't hang out with any of these dumb fucks but all you retards keep going around and blaming me for crap that happened on here before I ever logged on here in late 2019 and then continue to whenever I speak out about cette people and their degenerate behaviour.

All of you have actively helped all these morons stalk just some normie mom who came on here to talk about scams then who the fuck is crying?? I believe there is a subreddit dedicated to playing MY victim BECAUSE I REFUSE TO HANG OUT WITH THESE LOSERS AND THEIR FRIENDS!! One that all of you stupid retards SUPPORT!!

You are more aligned with all these losers and their pedos and degenerates than I am!! 

And bitch, that was YOU that doxed me in the Haydur Nation thread because of your jealous POS ass. I don't know you - don't have a connection to ANY of the Haydurs!! Just because FFG brought me up on some stream and wanted to hang out with me to make Negz jealous or some crap, I suddenly became a part of Haydur Nation. Negz and these clowns wanted to attack me so I showed up there like what's good and you all claim that means I am a part of Negative Nation. 

YOU losers constantly attach me to the creeps who stalk me then go....oh as a mom, why you upset?? Pedos and degenerates should totes be allowed to stalk you because you flirted with RSN for a whole 3 weeks when you and your man were split.

ALl of you losers who obsess over crap I did in 2020 need a fuckin life and you need to stop helping these fuckin morons attack women. Where was the outrage when Negz and RSN threatened me with revenge porn all over streams? Stfu...

Only against bad behaviour when it happens to someone you like. That's some bullshit. 

Hook up with Dark Ninja and his loser gangs to attack women some more Douche, go on......I'll gladly accept whatever BS you want to throw my way due to not letting Matty and his friends hit on me like 2 years ago...

You must be an ex bodega ho.

oh and @Oliveoil this is why this website won't ever speak out properly about any of these men!! Women do NOT want to come here and talk about the creepy stuff men like RSN, Negz, Matt, Isaac and etc have done to them on the platform. They are just met with bullshit.

Onion farms is better. Peace out! 



StrawberryDouche said:


> Post them.
> 
> Girl.  Why are you always entangling yourself with these communities? You get involved with dramawhores, degenerates, retards, fatties, faggots, psychos and pedos, and then you have total meltdowns that you were mistreated by dramawhores, degenerates, retards, fatties, psychos and pedos, _and then you do it again._
> 
> ...


Also at least if some innocent woman was being threatened and shit on the telephone because a bunch of pedo connected degenerates were fail doxing her as ME, I would speak up and at least do something to stop that shit from happening. 

At the moment, you lot could be ok with a young woman or MOTHER being stalked by this goof and his PEDO friends Zoom and dj axle.

Oh but I guess we just found out you LOVE when creeps stalk random moms with pedos so who gives a fuck if you being fail doxed due to YOUR degenerate behaviour and lack of courage to be YOURSELF ends up causing someone IRL harm.

Not that anyone gaf about some random woman because all of you are just as bad as the scum you claim to look down upon here.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 26, 2022)

Sooo, you're not going to post the DMs then?


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Dec 26, 2022)

Bitch is madder than a bag of spiders and thinks people want to hit on her, hahah.


----------



## CalderaScar (Dec 27, 2022)

I read this entire thread and all I gleaned was attention-seeking gibberish and mental illness. How Strawbs keeps it straight is beyond me.


----------



## wtfisallthis (Dec 27, 2022)

Why don't you post up Silvana's revenge porn again, that should help!!

This whole thread is a personal vendetta thread made due to the fact that there was one made on Animancer. A literal predator. 
The Petty Fam have tried to protect that fool for years.
This was not made to out the behaviour of Matthew or AK or Dark Ninja.
It was made because Strawberry Douche sucks Drag's cock. 
That's it, that's all. It becomes more and more noticeable as you all suck up to Isaac there. 
Not one woman who has been harassed by these losers are going to want to post here.
You just fucked that up all on your own. 
Mrz Parker, try harder.

Isaac Lee Flores 2817 67th St Lubbock TX 79413 (806) 518-5435



Faggot.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 27, 2022)

Could you stop triple posting and keep all your crazy to one message at a time? Thx.


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Dec 27, 2022)

wtfisallthis said:


> Isaac Lee Flores 2817 67th St Lubbock TX 79413 (806) 518-5435
> 
> View attachment 4153644View attachment 4153647
> 
> Faggot.


I can see where you get your pink triangle from. Are you by any chance sligthly retarded?


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Dec 27, 2022)

Kitty kitty cat said:


> I can see where you get your pink triangle from. Are you by any chance sligthly retarded?


Did  you really even have to ask.


----------



## Dark Ninja (Dec 27, 2022)

Queen , the dm dump plz


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 27, 2022)

Crazy Amy posted someone's 2015 foreclosure sale as if Matthew didn't allow his wife Michelle and their children to be foreclosed upon in 2018. It's similarly bizarre that a jobless deadbeat who owes $19,000 RIGHT NOW thinks this is a win?




tfw you're 40 and your rich father sells your house from under you, won't pay off your credit card debt, or let you work for his company.



TOTALLY SANE AND STABLE YOU GUYS


----------



## wtfisallthis (Dec 27, 2022)

Dark Ninja said:


> Queen , the dm dump plz


How about...you and Ear Juice and all your little faggot incel friends just fuck off and don't ever bother me again?

Thanks. Remember when you all got Bells to call CAS on me for the 20th time? Got people to call the cops on me like 30 times?

Good luck, Isaac.

ps. You could take down forge gang, plate gang, the council of evil, haydur nation, tcap and the bodega faggots and I still would not have sex with you.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 27, 2022)

wtfisallthis said:


> How about...you and Ear Juice and all your little faggot incel friends just fuck off and don't ever bother me again?
> 
> Thanks. Remember when you all got Bells to call CAS on me for the 20th time? Got people to call the cops on me like 30 times?
> 
> ...


This is not a thread or a forum for you to ree ree ree all the way home. It's a place to document, discuss, and laugh. If you have DMs or screenshots, post them. If not, then either lol calm down or kys.


----------



## wtfisallthis (Dec 27, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> This is not a thread or a forum for you to ree ree ree all the way home. It's a place to document, discuss, and laugh. If you have DMs or screenshots, post them. If not, then either lol calm down or kys.


I did not realize that comment was addressing you ? Thanks for responding on behalf of Isaac. I look forward to you harassing women in a typical incel status together  After all, that's all this site is, right?


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 27, 2022)

When we spoke all you directed me to was a members link.
Post it unlisted and DM me.
I would be glad to upload it here for you.
i would also be glad to watch the streams you mentioned that are relevant to:
Negz or Tragic.
I will not clip you out of context and people can make up their own minds. 

For the sake of completeness we also need the proof that you have that might have not been posted. 
The videos where you posted the proof should also be linked so people can hear your own words.
Present the proof.

The point about Animancer thread is invalid. Nothing was deleted, it was not moved out of Prospering Grounds because people saw through the personal army request.
Lastly, no I don't believe everything you said only the things that are a patter of behavior from Negz/ Tragic. 

That is all.


----------



## wtfisallthis (Dec 27, 2022)

> Also don't give Dark Ninja much attention. He thinks he can win over the farms and use them as an army to attack people in the Gunt Ralph hemisphere.



@StrawberryDouche fucked that up. Wasn't long...called that shit.


----------



## Miscellaneous Cargo (Dec 27, 2022)

weapons grade sperging


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 27, 2022)

In FFG's chat.
I disagree this is Tragic.
Stop socking Amy.
Have a set of lady bits and come on your main.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 27, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 4154766
> In FFG's chat.
> I disagree this is Tragic.
> Stop socking Amy.
> Have a set of lady bits and come on your main.


I agree it’s not Tragic, this account has been around for a long time. I first noticed him on RSN’s channel trolling MFW.
 They hate MFW & love Negz.


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Dec 27, 2022)

beanbag in a hurry said:


> Did  you really even have to ask.


Good point. I should remove slightly.


----------



## wtfisallthis (Dec 27, 2022)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> I agree it’s not Tragic, this account has been around for a long time. I first noticed him on RSN’s channel trolling MFW.
> They hate MFW & love Negz.



No, Carlos hates Negz. He's my bestie.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 27, 2022)

We now know who called the Swat on Hussy.
(By the way MATHEW this is all the proof cops need to tie you to this shit- as this IS a threat of a SWAT.)
Also be aware of the Tweet that Mathew himself said BEAMING with pride about the dozens of devices he receives on his Twitter.
I do believe I archived that one as well.
Keep talking Mathew, keep talking.


Hussy, FOIA this.
They are free and the department will release the call.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 01:58:29 UTC




					archive.ph
				



----------
I wish I had the tweet. I wish I did. Maybe I'll look for it. Strawberry knows.

Anyhooozle I been a slackin.
Amy loves typing her dissertation papers and I am still finding more and more. It's like Christmas.

Also archived some of Mathews choice posts.
It's very nice of you to give people a nice paper trail.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 02:42:02 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 02:41:39 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 02:41:04 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 02:40:33 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 1 Dec 2022 04:04:55 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 02:38:49 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 02:38:09 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 02:31:17 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 02:08:20 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 02:08:46 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 02:37:16 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 27, 2022)

Amy.
This is embarrassing.


----------



## Dark Ninja (Dec 28, 2022)

Corey Barnhill says yall are grabbing a cold one with Josh while JDanks420 is trying to grope one of the Sped whores inside the infested Bodega Grocery Store


----------



## wtfisallthis (Dec 28, 2022)

Not one person can take this thread seriously, which is a shame as Matthew is a problem. 
This is a personal beef thread that strawberry douche made all upset that Matthew and them called out her pedo Animancer.
This is pedo wars...who hangs out with the worst pedo, and now we have Dark Ninja commenting all over this damn thread and using it as his personal army against Matt and Zoom and I just can't. 

You're all a fuckin joke, worse than the Petty fam. Fuckin pathetic and it's fucking SICKENING that these men threatening women and etc has just turned into a JOKE to all of you and although people could press charges on these fucks, YOU ALL MESS THAT UP HERE. 

The farms, still fucking up court cases everywhere...


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 28, 2022)

wtfisallthis said:


> Not one person can take this thread seriously, which is a shame as Matthew is a problem.
> This is a personal beef thread that strawberry douche made all upset that Matthew and them called out her pedo Animancer.
> This is pedo wars...who hangs out with the worst pedo, and now we have Dark Ninja commenting all over this damn thread and using it as his personal army against Matt and Zoom and I just can't.
> 
> ...


Is this you? 



wtfisallthis said:


> There's a group of us women who want to thank you for this. Wanted to tell you that. It's deep. Keep digging.


From the highly successful Underhaven thread that will never leave the prospering grounds.


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Dec 28, 2022)

wtfisallthis said:


> The farms, still fucking up court cases everywhere...


Tell that to snakething my dude.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 28, 2022)

TERRORIST.
DC's response? 
We love our litle AK.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 28, 2022)

Someone messaged me these. I have no idea if they're legit in that if
 these are actual screenshots of Elaine messaging this girl, or if Elaine shooped them. That the contact is Strawberry Douch 6 would suggest she has five preceeding Strawberry Douches in her contacts she is also psycho dialing. From what I understand, she posted them in her Discord.

Oh Elaine.


Spoiler




















I will crosspost these over in her thread later. I would like to keep most Elaine chat over there unless it directly relates to Tragic and the Wigger Wives, who received and viewed child porn given to them by Elaine.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 28, 2022)

Welcome back to another episode of Nigga I Ain't Readin' All That where I reecap Amy Khalil's latest school shooter manifesto so you niggas ain't gotta read all that: Twitter edition.


Spoiler: scREEEEncap











Spoiler: REEEEEcap



-I DINDU NUFFIN!!!!

-ALL I DID WAS BE A PSYCHOTIC COW ON THE INTERNET!!!!

-I DID NOT DESERVE TO BE DOXED FOR LULZ!!!!

-NONETHELESS

-Amy was Un.Bothered.

-UNBOTHERED!!!!!

-And in true lolcow fashion

-She kept reacting

-Escalating

-Because unbothered

-She was so unbothered, not even light could escape it

-THEY SLANDERED MY EXHUSBAND AS A KILLER!!!!

-BECAUSE HE'S ON A LIST OF CORRUPT COPS

-AND KILLED TWO PEOPLE!!!

-Slander.

-LIES!

-Muh father

-Who was reported to be likewise unbothered

-In The Beginning

-And Amy was all lol he doesn't care stop emailing him now

-For he and I are bothered not

-They were SO MAD they were laughing

-So I kept reacting all grrrrr

-And they were all LOL

-They posted a pic of me in my David's Bridal discount wedding gown

-HOW VERY DARE!!!!!!!!

-She loved David's Bridal

-Just like the teevee commercial had promised

-Did you actually expect me to not rage?

-Did you expect me to be_ ignorrrrrred,_ Michael?

-She has a Discord

-And a box of all red crayons

THE KIND WITH THE BUILT IN PENCIL SHARPENER!!!!

-She has high powered pedophile friends

-SHE IS ONLINE AND OUT OF HER STRAITJACKET!!!!

-BUNNIES

-WILL

-BE

-BOILED

-Innyhoo

-THAT BITCH VIDEL!!!!

-Amy and the Pedophile Apologists, who received and viewed child porn

-Are not responsible for all the faildoxing and online terrorism

-BELINDA IS RESPONSIBLE!!!!!

-Because...

-Umm....

-OH!

-SHE LAUGHED AT US!!!!

-That _*BITCH!!!*_

-How very goddamn DARE she refuse to be intimidated!

-BY IDIOTS!

-BELINDA COULD HAVE STOPPED THIS AT ANY TIME!!!!

-So blame her

-If Belinda cared about INNY OF YOU

-She would have allowed herself to be intimidated

-BY IDIOTS!!!

-PEE ESS

-WE NEVER CALLED THE COPS OR INNYTHING ON INNYONE!!!!

-There's just screenshots of us admitting to it

-FAFO!!!!


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 28, 2022)

Mathew
You humiliated yourself AGAIN.









						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 29 Dec 2022 00:02:47 UTC




					archive.ph
				




When in this post


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/haydur-nation-meta-youtube-reaction-channel-discussion.68575/post-13876800
		

Right HERE. I clocked Negz himself of using deceptive edits about Sam.
It seems to me that A K has a lot of work to do on that little clip channel she owns with "receipts."
Until every single description is updated with the source and timestamp of the clip, you do not get to cry about "muh context".
Say it with me


----------



## Dark Ninja (Dec 29, 2022)

Tragic thinks a young Millie Bobbie Brown in 2020 is attractive.


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 29, 2022)

Dark Ninja said:


> Tragic thinks a young Millie Bobbie Brown in 2020 is attractive.
> 
> View attachment 4160466


@Dark Ninja can you confirm you have nothing to do with Yaba and that this is all DC and Tragic trying to deflect attention off themselves and scare her? In DC's stream, she kept saying 'I don't know WHAT yaba did to Dark Ninja', and Yaba seemed to legitimately have no idea what she was talking about.


----------



## Itspinklava (Dec 29, 2022)

DCMediaSped said:


> @Dark Ninja can you confirm you have nothing to do with Yaba and that this is all DC and Tragic trying to deflect attention off themselves and scare her? In DC's stream, she kept saying 'I don't know WHAT yaba did to Dark Ninja', and Yaba seemed to legitimately have no idea what she was talking about.


I think what Dc was referring to was the clip Yaba kept playing of Ron talking about that he didn't care if kids saw his genitals. @Dark Ninja was the one that posted that clip to Ron's thread. Therefore in Clara's dementia'ed brain, Dark Ninja and Yaba were working together, rather than what I think is more likely: Yaba read Ron's thread.


Dark Ninja said:


> No Strawberry, They are just angry pedo hunting.
> Oh wait whats this?....
> 
> 
> ...


I believe this is the post.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 29, 2022)

Among the myriad things Tragic doesn't understand like manhood, heterosexuality, diets, employment, and taste in beards, fair use can now be added to the list.




Unhinged. Unbothered. Unemployable. Unfuckable.

Calm down, Crusty. No one gave me your dox but "U".


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 29, 2022)

Your announcements for today:

#Shaquannawasright

I was wrong. 
End of annoncement.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 29, 2022)

Your reminder is here that Vag & the septic sisters said they had proof Strawberry Douche was Shaquana, one of the proof was they wrote alike … lol I love when Matty humiliates himself with bullshit. 
 So much proof yet so little receipts.


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Dec 29, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Unhinged. SUPERbothered. Unemployable. Unfuckable.


​FTFY


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 29, 2022)

Those basic bitch white girl highlights, tho.


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Dec 29, 2022)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> So much proof yet so little receipts.


Sad. Many such cases


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 29, 2022)

I love this Tweet chain so much. Amy gets called a wigger and told to pay her bills while she angrily masturbates to white girls and rage mashes the keyboard with her other broke, unemployed, divorced David's Bridal ass hand.


Spoiler: GRRRR!!!!!!







archive



Put this on your linkedin "Owner at OWNED 1983-present"


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 29, 2022)

Today in cray cray round up.
Some woman. Reee Videl.


			https://archive.ph/KpTAN#selection-915.1-918.0
		

Ree BGTV because he owned Negz


			https://archive.ph/zSdBt#selection-607.1-607.11
		

Ree Shaquana


			https://archive.ph/VMsnT
		

Documented threat from a sock account-


			https://archive.ph/g1mxy
		

Reeee two consenting adults makes Hussy a predator?


			https://archive.ph/pfAKI
		

Reee Amy self owns herself saying she lies contantly.


			https://archive.ph/9rqjA
		

Reee edited stream goes back up- Multiple Farmers saw this stream. Nothing vile or hateful was said. She didn't threaten you silly goose. She said what she has, is Begz concerned about the DM's she has? I believe that MFW is a cold ass bitch and she does not have time to make threats.


			https://archive.ph/oERrx


----------



## GASHMASTER (Dec 29, 2022)

this has been floating around on Twitter about dark ninja


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 29, 2022)

GASHMASTER said:


> this has been floating around on Twitter about dark ninja


If that's @Dark Ninja's record, why isn't his name on the case information? That case history would make him a convicted sex offender. Sex offenders have to register yearly and have a new photo taken. They are then entered into a searchable database that anyone can access as a matter of public safety.

Will they be posting those, orrrr.... at least a case history with his name on the file, orrrr....

Amy. This is why you're a laughingstock. What she is quoting is taken verbatim from that thread recently started on OF. And what does Amy do because stupid? Admit Tragic started the thread.








						Dark Ninja / Isaac Lee Flores /Dark Diddlah
					

Dark Ninja [Isaac Lee Flores ] aka [Dark Diddlah] is a spic ninja who can be found in many Kiwi Farms threads bragging about neghole pozzing and running 1-man ops on obscure cows. when not busy grooming children and producing youtube videos as a ninja.  KF profile (archive)  He is "known" (as far...




					www.onionfarms.com
				




Why don't you guys start a thread for him here? Do it. Bring your evidence and make a thread.


----------



## Dark Ninja (Dec 29, 2022)

@DCMediaSped I don't know Yaba and Yes DC and Tragic are deflecting lol

It was Zooms idea to say "Ninja did this" everytime they go irl or fixing to. 

This site is really glitchy today and I cannot post pics as it wont let me but Tragic and Plate Gang decided to make a Dark Ninja sock acc on discord. So those tab posts Tragic made are indeed fake.

As for those convictions is a new one for me. The only convictions in my record are traffic violations lol and I challenge anyone to look me up. 
This is a little odd these poo flinging monkeys are trying this hard on me lol. When I was on their side they never did this to anyone. This is new. They are doing everything they can to discredit me haha. 


So I know Tragic and AK are doxxed like hell but have yall doxxed Neechie? If not I might have to bring back my xbox dayz doxxing skillz to the test. I usually dont care to dox anyone nowadayz but I see Neechie thinks shes invincible playing the doxxing game


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 29, 2022)

Dark Ninja said:


> I usually dont care to dox anyone nowadayz but I see Neechie thinks shes invincible playing the doxxing game


Neechie thinks she's invincible like Amy thought she was invincible. Neechie is as wrong as Amy was.




"my home team"

Stop being such a semen eating faggot, Matthew.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 29, 2022)

Thots.
My lady.

I do wish he and Negz would just get together.
It would solve so many problems.
By the way, please wish DC and Ron happy vacation. I honestly mean that. They need it from all the owning they went through by one classy lady by the name of Witty Widow.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 29, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> Thots.
> My lady.
> View attachment 4163660
> I do wish he and Negz would just get together.
> ...


My favorite part of that "ouch my balls" video is the fat girl filters, and that he shot it from the forehead down because they confiscated his bald guy beanie to test for brain activity.

It came back negative.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 30, 2022)

Let me just do a little archivy here.





Your browser is not able to display this video.











						Dear Leader Did What - YouTube
					

archived 26 Dec 2022 04:41:20 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Little Amy's channel that posted the video of a Discord.
What is Mathew Posting?

Hmhm. 
Everything is documented. That includes you DEE.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 30, 2022)

Yaba received phone calls tonight threatening to kill her children. She played them on stream. Using some software, the number resolved to one Corey Barnhill. Yaba is going to be filing felony charges. I'm sure he won't snitch on Amy, Tragic, Zoe, Clara and Ron. I'm sure of it!

I think y'all FA'd a little too hard, and now you're going to FO similarly hard.

If only Belinda hadn't refused to be intimidated, none of you would be going to jail. Damn you Belinda!







Video archive here.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 30, 2022)

I am going to be a little busy documenting all your sordid little "trollin".
MATHEW
Neechie "I dindu nuffin" , own your cray like Amy. 
Just a lot of un-answered questions here.


Spoiler












						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 02:08:20 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Talking about Bridget and her job how her job will be "made aware". Dee comments. What does Dee know?








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 30 Dec 2022 07:46:44 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Dark Ninja "minor server" allegations.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 30 Dec 2022 07:46:02 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Dark Ninja face doxx.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 30 Dec 2022 07:45:26 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Here is Tragic admitting he called Belinda's house.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 30 Dec 2022 07:41:00 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Doubling down with Tragic and Amy that the doxx of Strawberry is correct.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 10 Dec 2022 23:21:51 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Dropping his Discord link








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 6 Dec 2022 23:14:51 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Hussy's guest name posted. Also alluding to him taking meth.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 30 Dec 2022 07:53:52 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Amy dissertation excusing Zoom relationship.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 02:08:46 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Amy dissertation gaslighting GG.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 30 Dec 2022 07:55:11 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Claims Bridget stalked him.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 02:41:04 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Tragic insinuates that Hussy is a pedophile because he did his due diligence and asked for an age online. (Remember if you make sure someone is an adult YOU are the pedophile) Does Tragic not use that same practice?








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 2 Dec 2022 20:34:39 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Tragic thinks he got one over on Strawberry. Neechie in the comments.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 02:31:17 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Tragic claiming GG is vindictive.
(These never came.) SHOCKINGLY Tragic "had to work".









						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 30 Dec 2022 08:00:12 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Discussion dissuading Silvana from not pressing charges. Tragic claims this is a Silvana sock without tangible proof. Nope- he published a screenshot of someone saying this is Silvana, That proves shit. Could have been Amy messaging him, or he even doing it himself. (Same man tweeted he is buying "dozens of sim cards."








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 30 Dec 2022 07:57:19 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Confirming they found Mango's name. Mango said they were covering a murder trial and they dropped her real name ALL OVER the chat. Mango was not even talking about Negz/ DC so they had to get doxxed.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 30 Dec 2022 07:57:48 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Again attempting to paint GG as this master predator.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 30 Dec 2022 07:56:25 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Here is Amy taunting the doxxing of Mango. Mango who was doing her own thing. 
Neechie who "dindu nuffin" is tagged in this post. 









						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 02:37:16 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Here is another cropped screen shot. Another part in the campaign to pain GG as a horny predator who just "could not resist" Tragic. Why did you respond Tragic? If you are not BI your response needs to be a firm NO. If he kept going I want to see a complete message chain proving you told him no.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 30 Dec 2022 08:01:02 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Interesting gaggle of people here. Where they all in the Discord involved in your conspiracy? So many questions.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 28 Dec 2022 02:41:39 UTC




					archive.ph
				



An oldie but a goodie. This is where Mathew here insinuated Silvana is a nazi. In Germany. Dee co-signs this idea- yes you co-sign shit if you do not call it into question. I would argue Dee had a choice to stop subsidizing these people and chose to continue.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 23 Nov 2022 23:28:52 UTC




					archive.ph
				



This one is interesting. I might cross post this one to his thread. What do you mean "proper people" sort it out? 
Missy 007 is a proper dumb ass here and embarrasses herself.








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 30 Dec 2022 08:04:36 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Mathew? Who is "Uncle Bennie"? Also what do you mean by Rupture? Don't want to "take you out of context". Also he references "Godspeed" here. Are you signaling to someone Mathew?








						Bad Boi TraGiC - YouTube
					

archived 30 Dec 2022 08:04:18 UTC




					archive.ph
				



In this comment Mathew tags his co-accomplices in a conspiracy that would end up with doxxing multiple people on Twitter. What did you mean by "coming for our necks"? Also Neechie, cut the shit with your "I dindu nuffin" crap- you were in those discords, you Tweeted what they told you to.


Spoiler



How nice, all of them commented. What is their involvement? Were they in the discords? Did they supply information?


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 30, 2022)

My favourite thing abt Amy is her list of @ after she’s finished a tweet. 
 She even @s Bridget when Bridget has had her blocked for months, why??? Crazy that’s why. 

Just a quick question, if that record is real (lol) why were you all associating with a convicted sex offender and only turned on him when he turned on you??? We know the answer but it’s fun to put it out there. 



StrawberryDouche said:


> eechie thinks she's invincible like Amy thought she was invincible. Neechie is as wrong as Amy was.


We know what she’s into so she should humble herself, child porn & likes to be shat in. Lovely lady, classy.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 30, 2022)

It IS interesting that Crusty Faced Amy was screencapped saying she wanted to bash my head in with a brick, then last night, her very best pedophile friend was recorded telling Yaba he would bash her head in *with a brick *after he slaughtered her children.

INTERESTING, THAT.

Btw, Rattlecan Ron is that elderly woman with early stage dementia, who likewise was on the end of their violent phone call harassment spree last night.



"extortion"... extortion... extortion...

You mean like threatening to go on life ruination harassment sprees against randoms unless Belinda gave you the info you wanted, and when she didn't, you went on  life ruination harassment sprees against randoms? Is _that _what you mean by extortion, Cryawatha?



Why yes. Oxford English Dictionary tells me that's exactly what you did.

Have fun in Canadian prison, gorl. The land where they house violent males with the female population.

Amy have you put your dad on notice that you're going to be needing money for a lawyer?


----------



## Lord Pickle Dog Returns (Dec 30, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> View attachment 4165869
> It IS interesting that Crusty Faced Amy was screencapped saying she wanted to bash my head in with a brick, then last night, her very best pedophile friend was recorded telling Yaba he would bash her head in *with a brick *after he slaughtered her children.
> 
> INTERESTING, THAT.
> ...


It is also quite telling that the phrase "bash your head in with a brick" was also repeated in calls to Fedora Chick. The very same words.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 30, 2022)

It's my theory that the Google # documented pedophile Corey Barnhill obtained was shared with the pedophile apologists to use on their terror spree. I don't think it was just him making all those calls last night, it was all of them getting their rocks off thinking they could scare women and children into thinking they'd be murdered. They're all going to hang, because there is no honor among thieves or pedos. If it's true that documented pedophile Corey Barnhill is a fed, then L O L.

Apparently the Pit of Stupid is bottomless, because they never seem to hit the ground.





We've already covered this here, you balding manfailure. (onion link here) Now back to the topic at hand. You and your pedophile friends have been recorded threatening to murder a woman and her children on a phone number owned by your pedophile friend Corey Barnhill. Since you're rather experienced with being arrested for intimidation and crimes against women, you might want to tell  Amy, Zoe, Clara and Ron what to expect. Just as courtesy, you know?




I love that they're now best friends with trannies and child butchers. Especially this fat troon who got his ass handed to him in front of Congress.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 30, 2022)

Today in cray roundup.
Vikki here asks a good question.
Why would Neechie sign up with a man who accused her of diddling kids at her work.








						Vikkivibes on Twitter: "I've had it with this lying sack of shit! Not…
					

archived 30 Dec 2022 19:02:35 UTC




					archive.ph
				



It's performative Vikki. Also Neechie never "does nuffin" and is never involved. Only re-tweets and ops around Discords, in addition to participating in chats where Clara in the open is threatening people. 
GG wonders why Clara complains about things being "out of context". Well GG that is a chicken or the egg question. You can argue Ron taught Mathew how to spread misinformation, or you can argue that Mathew is making it a "game" to spread misinformation. Does it matter?








						The Gaining Ground on Twitter: "Out of context? You mean like “GG say…
					

archived 30 Dec 2022 15:51:50 UTC




					archive.vn
				



GG and Parker discuss hacking attempts on their accounts. A K? Neechie? Who knows? So many questions to ask about what happened in that Discord.








						The Gaining Ground on Twitter: "@shegeeks369 I got one of these on We…
					

archived 30 Dec 2022 15:54:26 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Rando on Twitter highlights the kindness of Clara's supporters. Putting it here. This is either Clara or one of the "Bodega" socking.
Tragic - archive timeline twitter (includes the poster above).


			https://archive.ph/7HvPW
		


So let me explain this to Mathew Berlinger, Amy, and Neechie "I dindu nuffin". You three have been involved in post, after post after post after post tagging each other on YouTube and Twitter.

Why is Remus not using EDP's moniker? It is because he is LYING about the posters reactions to this man. This man whom even after being caught was STILL caught messaging underage followers. Where is EDP now? TikTok, a platform where it is KNOWN to be a hunting ground of pedophiles.


Spoiler



This is ha we are tagging? THIS? Remus is defending EDP? The same EDP who got caught wanting to meet a young girl for "cupcakes"?
This is what Tragilla is re-tweeting?


This man FREQUENTLY targets Caroline Farrow, who as a TERF thinks that women's spaces should be preserved. It is not secret a lot of TERFS find their safe place to express themselves here. As they should be. Don't like the words - don't read them. 
 <---- THIS EDP who is seen here texting a 16 year old? This one?








						Please Don't Give Him Money...
					

Hello guys and gals, it's me Mutahar again! This time we take a look at the finale of the one of the biggest destruction in any influencer's career. EDP445 s...




					www.youtube.com
				



2:55 timestamp Mutahar discussed this.


----------



## Itspinklava (Dec 30, 2022)

Our boi was live earlier with Amy shouting him out:





The people making retarded threats for weeks are totally innocent! They got Zoom's number from Kiwi Farms! Dum Dum had a poll while he was live and even his retarded fans think Zoom did it.

A sampling of the chat:



I don't know why they have such a hard on for Fedora. She's been MIA lately because she got a new roommate. She just went live to discuss Tragic's stream:




Now that Zoom and the wiggers have been accused of making threatening phone calls, Fedora will probably continue to be harassed via telephone during her live. Because the true culprit still isn't known and isn't scared, right?

Editing to add @Atomic Age Animal I think you have a fan! This comment is under Tragic's video:


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 30, 2022)

Amy!
Amy!
This is Zoom's channel.
This is it.
I am sad he did not get the shout out.








						Corey Barnhill - YouTube
					

archived 19 Feb 2019 00:31:07 UTC



					archive.ph
				



Use a chapstick you CREEPY weirdo.



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1ScdQQw7v_VQHI6C3bHudQ


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 30, 2022)

Your mother Rubina said that? This woman right here? She doesn't look like someone who would say such a thing. You sure about that, Amy?









Next time you staggering geniuses make a bunch of YT accounts in the names' of Farmers, don't make them all on the same date.

Mongoloids.


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 30, 2022)

The number Zoom used to call and threaten to slaughter Yaba's kid's and beat her head in was not on KF until after Yaba posted it on twitter. Nice try though. The law doesn't work the way twitter does, I guess they'll all find out soon enough. Sam and Yaba are clearly not as stupid as this group. Their pattern of behavior shows that don't make claims unless they can prove it, and they seemed quite confident about what they were turning over to LE today.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 30, 2022)

Rattlecan Ron Played with My Formaldehyde again! on Twitter: "yeah, s…
					

archived 31 Dec 2022 04:04:40 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						munsu-stadium.jpg (500x375 pixels)
					

archived 10 Dec 2012 20:59:27 UTC




					archive.ph
				





Oh my GOD. This accounts is STAWLKINGS u. Let's see who the 12 others are? Why is DC in a message chain on all these accounts? I thought she was not involved or didn't know anything? You all either do not know how to use Twitter or make these message chains on purpose to fuck with people.
DC though doesn't know anything and she is never anywhere.


It was all just TROLLIN goiz.
Tell us more about this "special Christmas present" Beth Thomas.




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ronald-p-corbin-negz-mrontheborder-staynegative-smalltownfamous765-clara-frenk-dcmediagirl.24300/post-14040624


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 31, 2022)

>I don't know this person
>This person I don't know isn't a pedophile
>Stop defaming this person I don't know
>He was just trolling
>I don't know this person

You sure do have a lizard face to match your lizard brain, Cryawatha.





Cry moar, crybully. Cry Moar.


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 31, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 4167099
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ronald-p-corbin-negz-mrontheborder-staynegative-smalltownfamous765-clara-frenk-dcmediagirl.24300/post-14040624


And right there is proof not only did they know, but they were in on it. Remember-threatening to 'slaughter' Yaba's kids, one of them only 7, and bash her head with a brick.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 31, 2022)

These people are insane.

Only way you can get any action, how many people do you have signed up to your Only Fans Matthew? 
 How many??? Whose guessing 0? 
 This guy couldn’t even get Chantal after months of trying to flirt with her, it was fucking hilarious. Imagine this, Chantal Sarault wasn’t desperate enough to look at Matthew Berlinger and she traveled to Kuwait for a man.
 Soon that “cyber sex” will be “cyber rape” and they will have forced him & intimidated him tk do it.


You’re a nut case who hates everyone, but this is why WISIB had to be doxxed & forced out wasn’t it? She was too needy, lol
 As fun as Clara & Ron will be when he does his usual fuck shit so will Amy and Tragilla Ice. 
 She’s a psycho this one, she’s Matthew’s karma, if such a thing exists. 
Amy is the original Bunny Boiler.

Remember when Tragic would cry abt how some weirdos on the internet threatened to rape his daughter?? All lies of course, but now here he is such an advocate for kids, happy a lowlife threatened the life of three children, one child, the same age as his young daughter.
 It’s the lack of empathy for me.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 31, 2022)

LeWk We HeVs ReCePts.
I do have encyclopedic memory for their fuck shit. Hmm there  was a Discord shot posted about them bragging of doxxing some randos account who just hangs out with Parker. That makeup eye. They seemed to be proud that "Ms. Parker could not protect them."
Yes, there are doxxes on KiwiFarms but as Parker said she doesn't even fuck with this. She did her salties man on YouTube and dipped.
No, this is intimidation because she said she has DM's with DC.
The same DC who wanted to collect black people as shields.

----
EvIl KeeeeWeeee FerMs is full of PEDOPHILES. Really?
Meanwhile all these people are happy to re-tweet shit without checking on what source this comes from.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/dropkiwifarms.128421/post-14043120  -- This is the post.

Neechie DINDU NUFFIN










						₦ɛɛ☾hie̷m͓̽o͓̽o͓̽s͓̽e͓̽ 🌨️🌲 on Twitter: "@Trailerparknew1 @IckyFvck…
					

archived 31 Dec 2022 18:48:20 UTC




					archive.ph
				



I apprieciate when you all identify you accounts. We'll just attach this archive right here.


			https://archive.ph/FRXXK


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 31, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> LeWk We HeVs ReCePts.
> I do have encyclopedic memory for their fuck shit. Hmm there  was a Discord shot posted about them bragging of doxxing some randos account who just hangs out with Parker. That makeup eye. They seemed to be proud that "Ms. Parker could not protect them."
> Yes, there are doxxes on KiwiFarms but as Parker said she doesn't even fuck with this. She did her salties man on YouTube and dipped.
> No, this is intimidation because she said she has DM's with DC.
> ...


What is wrong wth these people? They have been actively bragging about what 'Zoom would do' for weeks. So now he did it and they want to play dumb?


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 31, 2022)

DCMediaSped said:


> What is wrong wth these people? They have been actively bragging about what 'Zoom would do' for weeks. So now he did it and they want to play dumb?


This is where the gaslighting bit begins, they’ve been doing it all along, but they’re stepping it up.
 Take Fedora, Amy dullard Fuckwit Crazy Chops is @ Montreal police on Twitter to say that Fedora has been threatening them and they’re in danger. 
 Let’s ignore all the reasons why that’s hilarious but this is the plan, “I didn’t do it, and if I done it then they deserved it, but I didn’t do it and you can’t prove it … ignore all the evidence.”


----------



## DCMediaSped (Dec 31, 2022)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> This is where the gaslighting bit begins, they’ve been doing it all along, but they’re stepping it up.
> Take Fedora, Amy dullard Fuckwit Crazy Chops is @ Montreal police on Twitter to say that Fedora has been threatening them and they’re in danger.
> Let’s ignore all the reasons why that’s hilarious but this is the plan, “I didn’t do it, and if I done it then they deserved it, but I didn’t do it and you can’t prove it … ignore all the evidence.”


Ya...because the police are really going to buy Amy's claim that a sick old woman in another country has threatened her life. Especially when there is no evidence of any such thing. They will soon see that real life doesn't operate like twitter.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 31, 2022)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> Amy dullard Fuckwit Crazy Chops


Lollllllllll best Amy name yet.

Only an actual slimy brained psychotic could type something like this.



I would suggest Amy's mental decay is a product of syphilitic paresis, but literally no one is sticking their dick in that crazy and hasn't since her husband left her for that pretty blonde lady he's married to now.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 31, 2022)

Ha hah hahah haha.
The crack head spy games continue. Who is the troll Amy? You gotta be CRYSTAL clear.
Is it Dee? Is it Rocket? 
We have DC calling Rocket "Babez".
Maybe it's Beth whom is included in the same message?
By the way. You STILL have not addressed the fact that you have all the people that claim "harass" and "stalk you" in a long ass tweet chain.
Which started in Dec 30th, when a day later at least two people got threatening calls.
Really get's my noggin joggin.



			https://archive.ph/HQfQz


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Dec 31, 2022)

No idea who or what Amy thinks she destroyed other than a tub of frosting on yet another lonely night, but L O L she got herself a secured credit card so she can buy a blue check mark.



Bitch pay ya bills!


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 31, 2022)

Oh how sweet, Amy wants to be like DC.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 31, 2022)

Gonna post this here too.
I almost peed myself laughing at this.

My sides!




Your browser is not able to display this video.



----


			https://archive.md/YyhGJ
		



			https://archive.md/PJ1f6
		



			https://archive.md/B9EDZ


----------



## Boob Gravy (Jan 1, 2023)

Oliveoil said:


> Everything is documented. That includes you DEE.
> View attachment 4164337



I admit I have never paid loads of attention to Dee, but I missed the part where she went from being a pay-pig super chatting everyone in the reactmosphere for attention and acceptance (and got burned by Hussy) to a Tragic and Negz stan? Last I saw she dipped out of twatter because she apparently had some cougar loving young guy and now she's back and on the other side? I'm sure those broke ass retards love her money.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 1, 2023)

Dee is all aboard the pedowagon. If Clara weren't so fat, she'd disappear all the way up her asshole. 

Cryawatha Lizardface, who as previously established, has never done anything wrong, must have had her account hacked because she's predicting Fedora will be the victim of one of their weaponized police ops. This is the third admission of them using police to terrorize Internet enemies, two of which actually happened.



archive

Crossposting this from Poast because it's both true and fucking hilarious.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Jan 1, 2023)

I was clearing out some screenshots yesterday from my phone and look what I found.

From the summer, now here’s my question. Tragic never left the side of his dearly beloved Pegz, were the two sledge sisters also in on the plan in which case this was all pantomime or were they in the dark and switched sides because they have no genuine morals, in which case, all these types of posts, comments etc must make for a lovely atmosphere in those shared discords. 

Also fuck, Clara has been using filters for a while .


----------



## Itspinklava (Jan 1, 2023)

A squab is a pigeon Neechie you fucking retard. #nativetwitter #justintrudeau #antifa #spvm 
Hashtag L O L


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 1, 2023)

I am sure Petty Fam already have their proof but here is Mathew posting Magno's information, furthermore defeating the dog shit nonargument Clara made of "muh 4 chan".








						Tragic The Chad of Trolls 😈 on Twitter: "Oopsie… @gorlssip @Endlessl…
					

archived 1 Jan 2023 22:49:30 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Archives Dark Ninja's twitter timeline in case someone get's to report happy








						Tweets with replies by The Great One (@DarkLegendNinja) / Twitter
					

archived 1 Jan 2023 22:45:42 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Notice the Discord screenshot. Hussy is not saying YOU said it. By laughing at that you again admitted you do those things, openly and that they go on in the Discord. 


			https://archive.ph/bKrIh
		

I find this a very interesting exchange. Why would people STILL associte with someone who called you a pedophile? Who wanted to call your job (doesn't matter if he fail doxxed you). No weirdos, that not "trolling" since you post your face all over your Twitter acount. 


			https://archive.ph/9WqP0
		

I mean seriously? Who associated with someone who made up vile shit like this about me? 

Here is Crywatha making up bullshit - Remember she didn't do anything.








						₦ɛɛ☾hie̷m͓̽o͓̽o͓̽s͓̽e͓̽ 🌨️🌲 on Twitter: "Christine Kelly Twight (@C…
					

archived 1 Jan 2023 23:35:34 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 1, 2023)

Oliveoil said:


> Here is Crywatha making up bullshit - Remember she didn't do anything.


She didn't do anything but threaten to send thugs after an old woman.







The gossip forum you have more than one account on, posted prolifically on, gave updoots to my niggerposts on, and refresh every 27 seconds?

There's plenty of Pedos of Color you could simp for, Zoe, but it's always the white ones you do business for, and the only thing they ever pick you for is to shit on. Literally. What do your people do to collaborators? #IndigenousTwitter

2023 is the Year of the Chimp and Amy is its mascot. She's been having herself a right tantie on Twitter all day. I guess everyone's a pedo except the documented pedophile who can't dox anyone but himself, and is getting slapped with felony charges for threatening to murder a woman and her children.




That thread that's grown by 156 pages and 3,134 posts since her psycho ass skittered off with her monkey tail between her legs.


----------



## Lord Pickle Dog Returns (Jan 1, 2023)

StrawberryDouche said:


> She didn't do anything but threaten to send thugs after an old woman.
> View attachment 4174612
> 
> View attachment 4174613
> ...


Once again it appears that this #BigBadEvil site and its #BigBadEvil leader @Null will be responsible for bringing actual irl criminals to justice for their actual irl crimes. It will be a pleasure to watch it go down in real time. Thank you and cheers!


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 1, 2023)

See here.
This is after a woman tried to mediate a person who will not be mediated.
Poltergeisha said "both sides".
No both sides Poltergeisha.
This was after this woman got verbally humiliated by BXBeast gimp.
So Neechie every day you show people how much of an animal you are.
#NativeTwitter
(I guess Amy was absent so she took the spot filled by that degenerate.)
"One more day right?"


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Jan 1, 2023)

StrawberryDouche said:


> here's plenty of Pedos of Color you could simp for, Zoe, but it's always the white ones you do business for, and the only thing they ever pick you for is to shit on.


We haven’t determined whether it’s on or in, so it’s very possible Zoe allows, nay, encourages and gets off on white pedos shitting in her.
 Have a lovely day , Zoe, I really hope you don’t end up working with children. What am I saying, what job do you have you’re on Twitter all day harassing a woman you once called a ally & make shit edits for your propaganda channel.

I found this today while strolling through Twitter.

Just another woman who couldn’t resist Big fatty Tragilla, oh wait a minute.
 How interesting, Tragic used to have a short on his channel dedicated to Kaishah.
 It’s now gone. 
 Tragic is never is unwillingly led anywhere by anyone, he goes willingly often leading the way himself.
 I’ve got news for Zoe & Amy, Matthew is dumb, he’s an absolute idiot, watching him form a lie in real time is quite something to behold.
 He’s not a himbo though, they’re supposed to be good to look at, Matty is balding, over forty, fat & heavily reliant on filters.
 Good luck though.


----------



## Vastly Amused (Jan 1, 2023)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> "We haven’t determined whether it’s on or in, so it’s very possible Zoe allows, nay, encourages and gets off on white pedos shitting in her..."



From Oliveoil's archive of Dark Legend Ninja's tweets, it reads as follows. 





Whether true or not, I'll always be picturing Neechie Moose with her lips affixed in a tight seal to the guy's anus, ready to accept an explosive torrent of diarrhea.    I can't picture her any other way now, except as a sucking shit  repository humiliating herself for a few scraps of attention and "affection".


----------



## DCMediaSped (Jan 2, 2023)

StrawberryDouche said:


> She didn't do anything but threaten to send thugs after an old woman.
> View attachment 4174612
> 
> View attachment 4174613
> ...


Wait...how did she kill it? Thanks to all their ridiculous behavior, not only has Tragic gained his own thread,  but Ron's has gained a copilot and is getting more popular every day.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 2, 2023)

@TeamYouTube, I can dish it, but I can't take it. Please advise.



@IckyFvckBoi, cry moar, love, @TeamYouTube.


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 2, 2023)

A sight to behold.
Stop terrorizing people online weirdo. 
Who is the creator? 
Missy?


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Jan 2, 2023)

StrawberryDouche said:


> @TeamYouTube, I can dish it, but I can't take it. Please advise.
> View attachment 4178535
> @IckyFvckBoi, cry moar, love, @TeamYouTube.


I need to find something to wipe away these non existent tears from my eyes.
 I believe the saying goes, you fucked around Amy and you found out, suck it up. At least pedos aren’t threatening to bash your head in with a brick and you have no kids to worry about because your husband preferred to have those with his pretty blonde new wife.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 2, 2023)

Neechie, who is a certified sped, can neither read nor comprehend what is written. Nowhere in either of these articles does it say anyone was arrested for terrorizing an 8 year old in her bedroom.



archive
The second article was published two weeks ago and isn't related at all to Corey Barnhill terrorizing an 8 year old in her bedroom.

The product of generational fetal alcohol syndrome, ladies and gentlemen. Don't breed, Zoe.  Let the congenital brain defects end with you.


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 2, 2023)

Are you for real Mathew?
You must have had tons of little girl chats with that one to know this.
You know my theory?
Vagilla here knew Zoom for a LONG time.
--------



Literally trying to enrage her to the point of striking FFG.
Lovely trustworhty company she chose.


----------



## Vastly Amused (Jan 2, 2023)

Oliveoil said:


> You know my theory?
> Vagilla here knew Zoom for a LONG time.


If they were friends, his cringey "blood debt" post becomes even more laughable, if that's even possible.  The wigger possibly believed that foolish boast would lend him more street cred.


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 2, 2023)

You mean "ScreechieNeechie" the name she gives YOU was not YOU?!
Whaaaaaaaa.
Thanks for the tacit admission that you all like to go socking.
Much apprieciated.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Jan 2, 2023)

“Zoom is a real creep and scumbag.”

Clara’s words during a livestream from the summer where she’s asking if anyone has any information abt Tragic’s association with Zoom.
 So I think the idea Vag has known Zoom for a while is correct based on this. 
 Not sure the exact date of the livestream but I’d say abt June/July.


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 2, 2023)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> “Zoom is a real creep and scumbag.”
> View attachment 4181700
> Clara’s words during a livestream from the summer where she’s asking if anyone has any information abt Tragic’s association with Zoom.
> So I think the idea Vag has known Zoom for a while is correct based on this.
> Not sure the exact date of the livestream but I’d say abt June/July.


Hmmm not sure.
I know Mee Maw deleted a bunch of things.
That does remind me of some other posts he made.
For example this one: Remember though- it's OUR fault these people cannot stop opping online. 
Now sure if the relevant people have these but I am sure they cannot hurt. 


Also holy SHIT.
He looks crazy in these pictures.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 2, 2023)

Matthew, calm down or you're going to force me to MS Paint a penis jizzing on your mother's face. Or maybe Amy's mother's face. Or maybe even her father!

And it will be no one's fault but yours. Don't say I didn't warn you!

@TeamYouTube!!!!!!!! @Twitter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LonesomeDud (Jan 2, 2023)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Matthew, calm down or you're going to force me to MS Paint a penis jizzing on your mother's face. Or maybe Amy's mother's face. Or maybe even her father!
> 
> And it will be no one's fault but yours. Don't say I didn't warn you!
> 
> @TeamYouTube!!!!!!!! @Twitter!!!!!!!!!!


Do not put Matthew's mother in a Nazi costume. I can't be up all night reading Matthew's tweets about being a victim of hate crimes.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Jan 3, 2023)

Oliveoil said:


> Hmmm not sure.
> I know Mee Maw deleted a bunch of things.
> That does remind me of some other posts he made.
> For example this one: Remember though- it's OUR fault these people cannot stop opping online.
> ...


Lucky those kids don’t live with you, isn’t it Matty boy? 
 Paid any child support yet for them? Hey, I know, remember your mommy who gets you everything you want (except that shitty laptop your viewers bought for you) maybe ask her to give you the money.

He’s always the victim of “unhinged rejected wackos.” I work like this, who is the common denominator?? Yep, you guessed it, Big Vag, me thinks he’s the unhinged wacko. 



LonesomeDud said:


> Do not put Matthew's mother in a Nazi costume. I can't be up all night reading Matthew's tweets about being a victim of hate crimes.


This reminded me, when he was ramping it up flirting with WISIB Matty converted to Judaism, 
*Hanukkah Sameach, Matty, *it’s very late but as sincere as your religious conversion.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 3, 2023)

Booger Eating Imbecile and Stunning Dunce of Historic Proportions, Neechie, is now retweeting this guy, John Dimitriadis.




John was last seen nesting in the anus of  Liz "Consent Accident" Fong Jones and vociferously supporting dog fucking child groomer.


Sprate Header said:


> Haven't seen this get mentioned here yet, but John and Rubin, instead of "basically supporting pedos" like John has been claiming Josh does, are _directly_ supporting pedophiles, specifically HypnotistSappho. Rubin in particular is even censoring the fact that Sappho is a self-admitted dogfucking child-groomer.
> View attachment 4170762View attachment 4170763View attachment 4170767View attachment 4170768View attachment 4170769View attachment 4170771



Documented Pedophiles
Dog Fuckers
Child Groomers
Troons

You got 'em all. Way to go , you guys!


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Jan 3, 2023)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Matthew, calm down or you're going to force me to MS Paint a penis jizzing on your mother's face. Or maybe Amy's mother's face. Or maybe even her father!


That wont be necesarry strawbs. Crackhead already have a photo of that in his wallet.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Jan 3, 2023)

StrawberryDouche said:


> View attachment 4186306
> Booger Eating Imbecile and Stunning Dunce of Historic Proportions, Neechie, is now retweeting this guy, John Dimitriadis.
> 
> View attachment 4186307
> ...


This guy looks like he came straight from a medieval fair where he cosplayed as Henry VII of England.
 Which one are you Zoe, transphobic, a bigot or a neo-Nazis?? Isn’t Clara anti Troon? 

If we go back in time to recall how all this shit happened, we’ll remember Neechie was outraged Bridget told her that Negz was always racist and she just chose to ignore it because he was attacking people Neechie didn’t like.
 Neechie cried to Big Vag, Vagisilla Ice went to Bridget to tell her to apologise, but Bridget isn’t a soft bitch & she refused so naturally Neechie, Ak & Soft Boi Tragic went psycho on her, making & releasing the DM video, @ her on Twitter endlessly until Bridget blocked all three & they still cried and @ her to this day, months later. 

What was Amy offended by exactly because she went back to Negz who she readily agreed was racist, yet now, she doesn’t care, despite crying abt Fedora oppressing her & being rahcist, but it’s the farms that need to go, when she’s the one in the pocket of child groomers and pedos.

Can mental illness spread? Cause these three losers really do take the cake.


----------



## DCMediaSped (Jan 3, 2023)

Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 4180629
> Are you for real Mathew?
> You must have had tons of little girl chats with that one to know this.
> You know my theory?
> ...


Didn't Ron put a picture of Hussy as a toddler in one of his thumbnails?  Bad Boi was ok with that though right (also I think Hussy found out Zoom was 20 in that pic).

Also, great job Tragic, joining the attic dwelling freaks in their campaign. Once again, FFG has almost 5K people watching her live.  You guys are really doing something!


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 3, 2023)

Via Parker on Twitter.


Either Big Vag or Negz's channel.


			https://www.youtube.com/@thecupcakearchives/videos
		

New Vag stream. and comments


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 3, 2023)

Matthew, you can't even pound actual pussy let alone metaphorical pussy.

Now you've done it. I'm opening Paint.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Jan 4, 2023)

DCMediaSped said:


> so, great job Tragic, joining the attic dwelling freaks in their campaign. Once again, FFG has almost 5K people watching her live. You guys are really doing something!


FFG, Yaba and even Hussy are thriving, Hussy’s numbers are rising & he’s actually entertaining. He doesn’t give you that ‘I need a shower’ feeling that watching Negz & DC do, always a plus.
 The panels Hussy has been hosting on his channel recently with MFW, Yaba, Sam, Videl & Mrz Parker have been funny, they’ve been enjoyable, such a contrast to the attic dwellers.

I have even been watching FFG’s non Chantal content and enjoyed it, you did something unthinkable to me a year ago, Clara, you made me enjoy FFG. Unforgivable.


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Jan 4, 2023)

Look what slipped from Tragz wallet


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 4, 2023)

It wasn't Zoom you guys. It was Belinda you guys.







Damn, Crusty, you're actually dumber than your fetal alcohol counterpart, and you're way too fat to slide under that bar.

Keep crying, reetards. I got an entire gallery of family pics to work through. FAFO!!!


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 4, 2023)

Not a rage pig?

The dissertations.
The "making people cry" bragging.
The rage filled chat messages.
The tweeting and calling at rando's telling them "I know this is who you are."
The rage on the Farms, after you said you would not be back here.

You wake up raging, you are sustained by rage, and you go to bed filled with rage.


			https://archive.ph/KRB9r


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 4, 2023)

This is the woman Amy Afshan Khalil's husband cheated on her with.




Then married.





Can you blame him? Lol, look at her. I'd cheat too.




He HATED her so much, he sued her for divorce.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Jan 4, 2023)

Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 4194828
> 
> Not a rage pig?
> 
> ...


Here is a subject for a livestream for Big Vag, remind us all how you were responsible for Negz’s first Twitch removal.
 He made a video at the time bragging abt it, Tweeted abt it & a livestream now they’re buddies again. Noice. 



StrawberryDouche said:


> He HATED her so much, he sued her for divorce.


Can anyone blame him?
She’s not called Columbine Amy for nothing, 
I for one am glad the trigger happy cop got his happily ever after by ditching the troll and marrying the pretty blonde.


I agree, to say now that Missy Ann lied after everything that’s happened is misjudged and illogical. Missy Ann was the first in Tragic’s internet footprint of harassment.
 There may not have been anyone recording Big Vag back then but we’re seeing it now, has Columbine Amy & the unstable Sitting Bull been with him that long? 
Somehow I don’t think so, he’s incapable of any relationship lasting three years. Like Negz, for Vag everyone has a self life.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 4, 2023)

Okay, Marcel Becker. Many of us were very sympathetic to Missy's plight in the beginning, but she's revealed herself to be an unstable retard who is lapping at the heels of a pedophile apologist, and that same pedophile apologist is tightly aligned with her original tormenter, who is also aligned with (and cucking) the psychopath who doxed Missy's father and family because she is red with rage and green with jealousy.

So, take that sanctimony down a notch, because at least_ those_ two retards have disassociated themselves from Tragic and the Cluster B Pedo Apology League.


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 4, 2023)

Well, then.
Let's address "unhinged rantings."
Who was Coconut Kween to you guys?
Why did this person get in your head so much?
Spill it ladies, maybe we can bond.

EDIT: I think the insinuation here was that they said she lied. No. GG was asking why Missy Ann was teeting at DC. They were questions if they had it confued with 007 GG confirmed this was Ann. They offered for her to panel up but said her DM's were open.
It is worth noting that Hussy got a DM back saying that is not associatng when asking about the Tweet.
This is exactly what was said. No one said on that stream that Missy Ann lied.
So what account tweeted Hussy?
Which account did GG see?
This is Missy Ann's account.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 5, 2023)

I don't care that the man who divorced her helped save his sergeant's life. I care that he's on a list of cops who can't be trusted to testify because he lies under oath. That he saved a fellow officer's life does not mitigate the fact that he took the lives of two citizens. I did not create bpdwatch.com, nor did I compile the public records of John Hanyok's cases and the settlements the City of Baltimore were ordered to pay out to his victims.

Soooo where's the lie?


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 5, 2023)

Not only did they cry when their public shit get's outed, they happily and gleefully celebrate when it is done to someone else.


			https://archive.ph/t3iJ4
		



Ran with a fail dox, because that is the only thing they could find.
Not to mention the multiple videos of messages on their channels without screen shots.
Accusing people of welfare fraud without proof.


			https://archive.ph/EOpos
		


Based on the lack of emotional control from Amy, the absolute seething rage over Strawberry the conlusion is that there were too many angry nights and even a corrupt cop could not deal with her.
As to Crywatha, she is struggling to compete for the rage olympics. One of the things I found memorable in the GG/ Hussy stream is that chats he  woke up to that were help over night. Imagine, staying up night after night just to see what some rando said about me on a forum.

So I am asking again. ladies.
Who cannot help themselves?

Hussy unprotected.
I would like either GG or Missy to show the message discussed.
GG is right you do not message someone and claim no association by one tweet.

I thought this message was about Missy messaging him.
Credit Hussy for clearing this up by unprivating.
Dee ran a mob on this man and accused him of harassment, mind you so no he doesn't have to "let it go".



			https://archive.md/SwyIu
		



			https://archive.md/N4W4s


----------



## The Phantom Marcel (Jan 5, 2023)

Oliveoil said:


> EDIT: I think the insinuation here was that they said she lied. No. GG was asking why Missy Ann was teeting at DC. They were questions if they had it confued with 007 GG confirmed this was Ann. They offered for her to panel up but said her DM's were open.
> It is worth noting that Hussy got a DM back saying that is not associatng when asking about the Tweet.
> This is exactly what was said. No one said on that stream that Missy Ann lied.
> So what account tweeted Hussy?
> ...


Thank you for the clarification. I will point out that I worded my own tweet the way I did because GG did say in the stream at some point before or during missy sent the message

"In terms of missy, Tragic was right and she's a liar..."

So my commentary was, if you actually want to know what she went through. You are living it, talk to her in dms and she will tell you. I stand by that. I'll own up to my words I said for and the impression it gave. So that's on me there.

Whatever happens privately in the dm conversation should such take place? That's on them. Whether that leads to a panel, its it what it is. Plus after hearing time and time again the claim is a liar when I and some others documented him during the time period and at times witnessing it in streams live. Its cumbersome.



StrawberryDouche said:


> Okay, Marcel Becker. Many of us were very sympathetic to Missy's plight in the beginning, but she's revealed herself to be an unstable retard who is lapping at the heels of a pedophile apologist, and that same pedophile apologist is tightly aligned with her original tormenter, who is also aligned with (and cucking) the psychopath who doxed Missy's father and family because she is red with rage and green with jealousy.
> 
> So, take that sanctimony down a notch, because at least_ those_ two retards have disassociated themselves from Tragic and the Cluster B Pedo Apology League.



Unstable retard? She's been called worse by others.  I'll leave the rest of it for her to respond if she chooses to, if and when she hears about it.

As per the two retards, they are still retards. But they are dealing with the repressed retarded faggot that is the moron so, silver lining.

and while I'm here.  I come bearing small gifts.








"fagget"

eta





That's why I quote tweet hussy and brought it up to his attention.


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 5, 2023)

@The Phantom Marcel    Typical procedure is to verify with a mod, to confirm the account that signed up is the same one that is used on a different platform.
Second question- is it possible to upload the Bodega leaks folder onto the Farms? The only thing that should be removed is the gore of the black person.
Bigger files necessitate conversation with Null.

I wish Bridget would not insert herself to a conversation that did not pertain to her.  Why would you tweet someone who did so much to you?
*Here is a link you should look at Bridget- https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkxko0lSxEqJsysBz7SGSPwuRa9lfITYTQa*

Here is the clip from the stream:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Checked.
GG is correct. That IS a bad look since maybe few days later this was proven to be a deceptive edit. It used to be on Negz's channel.

Here is a second instance.

Mind you this was some months these people called him a child diddler. the screen shots highlighted by DC are 1. undated, 2. About Alex Glitter without context, 3. The last one is about Beth who is calling him a predator. So that one was very confusing but it's DC.
Why though re-tweet that?


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 5, 2023)

@The Phantom Marcel 
What if anything do you know about the fall out between Neechie and Amy when Tragic had his most recent emotional collapse precipitated by Bridget serving him with papers? I understand GG had to break up the psycho fight and talk them off the ledge.

Is there anywhere we can view all the screenshots you've collected on these abject idiots?


----------



## The Phantom Marcel (Jan 5, 2023)

StrawberryDouche said:


> @The Phantom Marcel
> What if anything do you know about the fall out between Neechie and Amy when Tragic had his most recent emotional collapse precipitated by Bridget serving him with papers? I understand GG had to break up the psycho fight and talk them off the ledge.
> 
> Is there anywhere we can view all the screenshots you've collected on these abject idiots?



What I know of said "fall-out" (since they didn't fully fall out after all) is very little other than it was the usual of him trying to stir shit and point fingers and blame everyone else for his own stupidity. Due to his dms with bridget leaked by him and neechie (lol). To try to pinning of videl to be @Ask My D0minatriX given that they both shared that leak on twitter and here respectively on their own. To then trying to put Gentlemen Pioneer as if he was some sock account named "Jim Jones" (lol) as he was streaming with Death I believe during that time.

In a twitter space GP made later on that day in August. Amy came in and said some very interesting words then which as funny as that was. But it was only confirmation of what many of us before that have dealt with the moron personally have said. To what happened after that can be a mix of indenial or trying to up one another which yea...like that's going to work out for you amy.

Bridget uploaded said clip from that twitter space.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Link
Archive

As per what was collected on my end. Some of it its buried on the twitter account and some I stashed myself that I haven't released up to this point. However, I can bring it here for documentation and calcification purposes of what happened before.


Oliveoil said:


> @The Phantom Marcel    Typical procedure is to verify with a mod, to confirm the account that signed up is the same one that is used on a different platform.
> Second question- is it possible to upload the Bodega leaks folder onto the Farms? The only thing that should be removed is the gore of the black person.
> Bigger files necessitate conversation with Null.
> 
> ...


To be fair. I don't think Missy would know since she honestly hasn't kept up with half of the stuff that is happening these days with them other than what she can see on twitter.  She hardly goes on chats these days to be fully aware either. And to the point, it is my first time hearing about this particular situation too. I won't excuse it but I am explaining my opinion on the matter.

As for the original bodega server folder.

Link

I'll send a message to null as well so the folder can be preserve here too.


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 5, 2023)

One of the biggest regrets about this whole thing yes, would be not looking into the whole leaks.
Maybe if I looked into it more bank then these two would not keep running around unchecked.
I still laugh at the day Ronnie cried that he was not able to use the Farms as his personal press office.
To be fair Mothra was also absolute dog shit with how he presented this.

Anyways, I like the cut of your jib Marecell how you made Vagic cry.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 5, 2023)

The Phantom Marcel said:


> I can bring it here for documentation and calcification purposes of what happened before.


Please do. We do love to document. That way, the entire page can be put on archive.ph where it will be eternally accessible regardless of site availability.

Thanks for making an account, btw. You've been a long time observer of Mr Moron and we appreciate your insights.

So what do you make of Tragic's love affair with documented pedophile Corey Barnhill? Do you believe this is a recent alliance, or longtime, on going one?


----------



## DopeAddictKittenV2 (Jan 5, 2023)

Since people have been speculating how long Tragic has been in touch with Zoom it reminded me of something he said when the site was going down because of the trannies throwing their tantrums. He was already trying to make Zoom and his retard cohorts out to be big bad hackers so powerful that they were actually the ones responsible for the site being down, at least two months ago. 
I remember at the time rolling my eyes and scrolling past because I didn't know of any of the people he was talking about and I knew he was completely wrong because Null had already explained the site was down due to trannies harassing people. Well, it feels more relevant now.



He really is a retard trying to play 4D chess isn't he? Also-



HmmMmmmMMMMmm, Zoom /isn't/ a creepy pedo that hacks into children's monitors??? BUT! Tragic, the person whose been in touch with him, is bragging he has a friend that can hack into security systems. HMMMMMMM, very thunk-provoking. 

Just thought I'd bring these tibbits up incase anyone missed them when they happened.


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 5, 2023)

I think this went over their head.
Do we want to tell them?
Vag is busy re-tweeting JDanks. No thanks Vag, not going or reporting anything for you ar your buddies.

Honestly papa probably washed his hands longs before.




			https://archive.ph/OUnAQ
		




			https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxCWznwqkdmg4sqe9k4tJ1FfC-conD1-RQ


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Jan 5, 2023)

How did Amy go from “He’s going too hard and it’s off putting.” to screeching on Twitter & her YT community post writing novellas and doxxing a random woman with no connection to anyone in Gorlworld in the space of a few months???

Amy went from this to supporting and endorsing Big Vag in everything and any delusion he has including backing a pedo. She even to some extent defends GG & Belinda in saying they haven’t been online yet Vag is still going hard.
 Amy wants her revenge on Bridget, why is my question, Bridget had a problem & instead of joining the crackhead Olympics she sorted it out.
 What family did she mess with? Tragic’s is already fucked, he did it himself. More proof of how he uses emotional blackmail to get people on side.
 Hussy liked Bridget & didn’t cast her aside, he broke poor Vag’s heart and so he must suffer the consequences for falling out of line.



Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 4200732
> I think this went over their head.
> Do we want to tell them?


Both Neechie & Fedora are too old for Zoom.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 5, 2023)

I doxed you and your little dog too without asking anyone for money. Am I doing it wrong? I guess I need to acquire a drug habit and child support arrears.


----------



## The Phantom Marcel (Jan 5, 2023)

StrawberryDouche said:


> So what do you make of Tragic's love affair with documented pedophile Corey Barnhill? Do you believe this is a recent alliance, or longtime, on going one?


My point of view of that is that while he knew of the existence of plate, way before. I think in regards to zoom, he had to wait until he had the chance to talk to him. Do I believe that they talked before making it public that he was in contact with him? Yes.  So partially recent currently ongoing for now.

However, all of this that has been happening, it's just part of a cycle which its scale now I can classify in the level of tornado pile of shit. But despite of that, there's a base of it all. Same story, different players except for 2. Moron and his friend outspoken on twitter. Who I known him to be called scammer killer / callsover on discord.  In the original bodega server folder, you'll see him enter the picture around October 2020. The folder of the past events is the footprint of what's going on now in this cycle since there are similarities.



Ask My D0minatriX said:


> How did Amy go from “He’s going too hard and it’s off putting.” to screeching on Twitter & her YT community post writing novellas and doxxing a random woman with no connection to anyone in Gorlworld in the space of a few months???
> 
> Amy went from this to supporting and endorsing Big Vag in everything and any delusion he has.



She's endorsing it mainly because of her issues with many of you and other reasons which fully the moron knows. Also, she is a pick me bitch who would do anything for dick....literally.

Lastly





The fact he is still saying that same shit that he said 2+ years ago is just sad.

Hey moron, your mother should've aborted you when she had the chance. But she loved you enough to bring you to this world. I sometimes wonder if she regrets that.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 5, 2023)

archive
Amy's former employers are JBS International And Leap. I bet they might have an issue with their former employee being an online terrorist, threatening strangers, and defending a documented pedophile.

Amy Afshan Khalil seems to have deleted her linkedin. Here's the archive of her linkedin with her complete employment history.

I wonder if they'll get any inquiries.




Kogod School of Business you say? This Kogod School of Business at American University? Have you flunked out yet or are you still wasting your father's money? 

Hasn't she and the rest of the rest of the pedo apologists made a sacred vow to ruin Bridget's chance to get a PhD? And she volunteers this sort of information online?

Can't fix low IQ.


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 5, 2023)

You know I always wonder about people like this. Did they torture little animals when they were little? Were they an outcast? Some people really should have their Twitter tken away.
No Mathew though, he exists to entertain us.  
That does beg to question. Mathew a totes straight man send his dick pick to two gay dudes. Yes, totes straight. 
Live your life Mathew, live your life it's 2023 and love is love.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Jan 5, 2023)

Neechie is desperately  trying to get into lil Boot’s DMs upon this revelation.


----------



## Boob Gravy (Jan 6, 2023)

Belinda nails it again. (Archive).


----------



## Dark Ninja (Jan 6, 2023)

Oliveoil said:


> Vag is busy re-tweeting JDanks. No thanks Vag, not going or reporting anything for you ar your buddies.
> View attachment 4201534



JDanks is sperging out bc a year ago when me and a few others were fucking with him someone had posted this meme


He's referring to the woman in the middle. Plus I didnt even post this. I forgot who it was but it was posted back a year ago. He joined this old discord of mine following Big Vagisil and Zoom and alot of Plate fags. After this meme along with all the other memes posted about him no1 in my server said anything about that woman being a minor (13).

This guy is pulling a Negz that is all Bc hes assmad. The other ppl in my server confirmed that woman isnt a minor btw. 
Also want to point out this tweet he made is claiming he doesnt report ppl. He's been trying to report all my shit left and right


Jdanks is a fat seething retard and has been seething about me and others for awhile now

Heres the other memes posted about him just for laughs








This also would make him rage if this gets posted







Him and his army of tards which contains like 5 or 6 ppl are also those types of ppl that call almost every1 on the internet pedos and groomers. They are pretty much like Negz and lets not forget WHILE getting behind real pedos like Rockzo and Zoom

So yeah he's only joined alliance with Tragic and Plate Gang bc feefees hurt.


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 6, 2023)

"Trans activist" on KiwiFarms.

Edit:

Does she have to tell him to shower too?


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Jan 6, 2023)

I needed a laugh today, excellent.
 A guy who looks like a garden gnome is quite clearly the fountain of all knowledge and wisdom.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 6, 2023)

Did granny tell him to shave from Hell? Because both of his grandmothers are dead and better off for it.


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Jan 6, 2023)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> View attachment 4206448
> I needed a laugh today, excellent.
> A guy who looks like a garden gnome is quite clearly the fountain of all knowledge and wisdom.


The literal shit reeking garbage version of count dankula.
And that is being very insulting to dank.


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 6, 2023)

So why not Mathew?
Ego, or because you would come out dirty?
I guess Ego went out the window considring YouTube channel and everything else. 
Imagine posting this as an own it's a step away if not the same as Ronnie signing his kid away.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 6, 2023)

The drug test wasn't part of the divorce. It was part of his child support hearing and to see if he'd be be allowed to see the the kids without supervision. 

He's not. 

He's an active drug addict with a two decade long history of violent crimes, many of which are against women. Of course he didn't take the drug test.


----------



## Thunk Provoker (Jan 6, 2023)

New video:




Archive:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jan 6, 2023)

lol bald
fat
old
broke


----------



## Art Donovan's Ghost (Jan 6, 2023)

Thunk Provoker said:


> New video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Belinder feller did a remix:


----------



## Oliveoil (Jan 6, 2023)

The Phantom Marcel said:


> She's endorsing it mainly because of her issues with many of you and other reasons which fully the moron knows. Also, she is a pick me bitch who would do anything for dick....literally.


The issues you discuss are those that:
1. Guarding Mathews space from any other female attention- it's easy to spot the pattern: Steph, Poltergeisha, Gothic, LilBoots.
2. Bitter bitch jelousy over being kicked out of the cool girls table via @Atomic Age Animal

I think your was waiting for approval so I missed it.
How does Will Kincaid fit into all this because to my memory he is the one that started this whole Fancy Badger stuff, also did Tragic have anything to do with starting this rumor or was this all Will and Negz?

Where are the rest of the women that orbited around Ron and Mathew? I know there were more.
You might find the last screen shot funny, however.


----------



## The Phantom Marcel (Saturday at 2:45 AM)

Oliveoil said:


> The issues you discuss are those that:
> 1. Guarding Mathews space from any other female attention- it's easy to spot the pattern: Steph, Poltergeisha, Gothic, LilBoots.
> 2. Bitter bitch jelousy over being kicked out of the cool girls table via @Atomic Age Animal
> 
> ...



To answer your first question. They are. The reason of why they haven’t said anything is for three reasons I would suspect.

1.) Willfully ignorant
2.) Leave entirely

Then there's some who maybe are still around and think that they been lost in moron history...until now but more on that later.

For those who chose to leave entirely because they didn’t want to deal with all of it and/or not bring more stress to their own personal lives and family because of dumbasses. It was their choice.

For those who chose to be willfully ignorant. It was their choice too.

Per your other question of Kincaid. Moron knew of the fancy badger stuff way before will and negz heard of it. After all that is a lore in itself that travels fast. On moron's end, He just kept quiet while his priority was to ruin missy and shabisky.

So what caused him to finally give a shit?

When he thought that one of the women who was speaking with him (who hated missy too because jealousy plus other reasons) was sent by Frank from the geek room for being a “flutter” to calm him down (lol). So he made a dm video about that. Then after “I know about FaNcY BadGeR” and showed negz and  kinclaid respectively.

And this is the part where women who were lost in moron orbit history that now will get a small mention given since the question was asked.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Title of Video: Frisky Fwankie aka Crude AF Sends a fluffer to Calm me down
Date originally posted by Moron on his terminated channel: July 24, 2021

Firstly, I will say. Moron used a bitch fight of two women to do his stupid shit. So whatever the woman thought missy did to her was wrong. she believed from half ass dms he showed of missy to her so it validated whatever delusional thought she had in her mind was.  After all, the woman was not going to be truthful to the moron of the why she had issues with missy now would she? lol. Just like you insipid moron chihuahua. Both of you are delusional retards.

Now, this whole shit of moron using oh they doxxed my kids shit. No he literally doxxed himself and put pictures of his kids in shabisky's server randomly.  For the sake to show. I will only show the moment of when he doxxed his name on there.

When it was found in shabisky's server




How it is now if you search his server.





After he fell out with shabisky’s community. He connected with people and/or


A.) who were kicked out by shabisky since they did fucked up too
B.) Had issues with missy.
C.) Had issues with anybody that was close to missy/shabisky


While he kept a ‘friendship” with those in that community through that he spoke to or through others that he used to get drama off.


That woman in the video was one of them who he kept a "friendship". Who is by all sense is a tamer version of Amy and while not a doxxer/faildoxxer but every bit of crazy, gaslighter, etc. I did talk about her and her friend on the twitter account in October 2021 for their role in condoning of missy’s harassment behind the scenes after being embolden by moron.

These days, those women I'll assume are still around trying to be good girls while embracing their inner bitch with claws in private on discord servers with selected friends.





Lol.

I saw in a previous post that QoS mentioned missy and through a bunch of names there when she had her meltdown so missy was responding to that.

Queen of spade and missy have had their back and forth for a while. Mainly because Queen trying to put people into this one big shit that no one gets or cares. I had a run in with her once and I was being as respectful as one can be when you deal with a crazy tard like that…that is until she sperg at me as well. Which lol.

As for as queen of spade. Her mind, her world. she's a tard on her own right as is. And yes moron going back and forth with Queen of spade extends back to December 2020 and youll see that in the original bodega server folder. However, she was just another of the growing list

ETA





Yes you are meanwhile also trying to play smart amongst other retards


----------



## Oliveoil (Saturday at 2:55 AM)

KNOCK THIS SHIT OFF.
Part of good OP Sec means you do not keep feeding people crumbs.
Woman you cannot keep decrying that they are attempting to dox you if you keep feeding them information.
Also I agree.
This is about Bridget as she speed runs her journey to self doxing.
GP said it best- Bridget was the only woman who wanted to fuck Tragic.
Tragic of all people. Yes, I believe it when he says that if Tragic didn't f her over that she would still be in there mixing it up.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Saturday at 3:26 AM)

@The Phantom Marcel 

In the infamous "I got yer wiener" clip, it has been speculated that the kid in the video is Tragic's and he used him to set up Frank and ruin him as a groomer. Do you know if that's his kid? Tragic sure does like to talk about wieners and penises and finding them with his kids.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Saturday at 9:58 AM)

Thunk Provoker said:


> New video:



It’s no good, he’s just too sexy for us.
 Also lol at these amateur but enthusiastic back up dancers, they did a good job  



Spoiler



A grown man recorded & uploaded this song to the internet … Tragic Mathew Berlinger is one sad motherfucker.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Saturday at 10:47 AM)

Belinda's remix has 3x the views as his


----------



## Oliveoil (Saturday at 12:56 PM)

Woman who is everyone?


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Saturday at 1:17 PM)

I didn't get doxed, you dumb faildoxing pedo apologist nigger.

eta: TRANS RIGHTS ARE HUMAN RIGHTS PROTECT TRANS KIDS NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

eta ii:


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Saturday at 4:13 PM)

Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 4211332
> Woman who is everyone?


Scotty got doxxed a long time ago, I didn’t see him cry abt it. In fact, Big Vag cried more abt his doxx, Amy is still crying abt her doxx and the only reason we’re all supposed to be terrified of Big Vag and the whimpering winettes is we dared tell the truth abt Tragic Matthew Berlinger and his demented ways.
 Who is getting doxxed Amy??? Who in Twitter have you doxxed???

Who doxxed themselves?
Poor Amy, such a demented little fool.

Also Missy-007, what game is Hussy playing? You all sat and laughed, clapped and egged on Pegz as he made grotesque stories of child abduction & rape abt Hussy, and you think Hussy should be deplatformed??
 Oh whilst cozying up with a actual pedophile, you can’t make these people up, you really can’t.
Scum bags of the highest order.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Saturday at 4:59 PM)

They lie as easily, maliciously, and as constantly as any tranny. Their objective seems to be to eclipse the intensity of the troon squad's mental illness with a relentless, overwhelming display of it. It's pathological.

Makes sense, though. Like troons, both Amy and Zoe lack dicks and natural female hormones.


----------



## The Phantom Marcel (Saturday at 8:12 PM)

StrawberryDouche said:


> @The Phantom Marcel
> 
> In the infamous "I got yer wiener" clip, it has been speculated that the kid in the video is Tragic's and he used him to set up Frank and ruin him as a groomer. Do you know if that's his kid? Tragic sure does like to talk about wieners and penises and finding them with his kids.
> 
> View attachment 4209792



Ah yes that video. I’ll clear this up as well. Since that was a case of two things, moron using his gaming ignorance to his advantage to play smart around retards and people who didn't know any better. While also condemning Frank as something he is not because he defended missy and was mad that he was shunned by The Geek Room. And how he knew of the geek room originally was because of his time in shabisky’s community since there are some there who watch their streams and sometimes retweeted their stuff on twitter before the fallout.




Firstly, it was a* public* game vr chat room that frank selected since he was getting started to learn how the vr gaming worked.

The full video was uploaded first on Frank’s channel (which he has separate from the geek room) which I actually have a copy for. Which I can gather the moron saw and when he heard that clip. In his mind he though since apart from all the reasons mentioning before. Frank also criticized him for the clip that made moron infamous for. He thought "reTriButiON"


For the record. The world is the game itself which is by default is private, in this case, the among us game. But the room itself within that world is not private by default. The host has to select that. Frank didn't then because he was a noob after all so that was his sin.

The premier highlight of the full video is in the following timestamp

Timestamp 05:15 —>_ Finally a world without 10 year olds yay _

That's because by that point, most of the players in the session then are adults.

Full Version
When Redshot (who in reality is a grown man who is in the geek room community) said that phrase “I got your Weiner” to Frank. It was a joke made due to the moron.  You can hear a space of pause. That’s because in a VR chat the further away you are from someone, the harder anyone can hear what was going on. The kid who was in the background and didn’t hear the comment initially until he stepped near later said “Frank was the person with no nose.”

*That kid came after the timestamp of the video was just a random and not moron’s kid.*


After all, moron doesn’t give a shit much of what his kids do online. Case in point, his eldest son contacted both Frank and also Shabisky in instargram to “defend his father”. I say it like that because for some part of it, he gaslit his own son to get involved in adult drama. Which like usual, backfired royally on his ass because it showed just how much of an irresponsible father he is. Just because your own parents didn’t watch over your online activity. It doesn’t mean you repeat the same cycle.
*

*

And no moron. Frank never knew that was your kid. Frank asked missy who it was after he contacted him and told him that was his son since he by that point had messaged shabisky as well and immediately blocked him. The only one who brought up his kids constantly was the moron himself… Because again, that is his fall back when all else fails of him trying to get others to hate who he hates. Its been this way since November 7, 2020.






And if you defend yourself from what he says then its "bizzare" and therefore "gulity"




Except you did. I watched that live when you uttered those words.  At least that woman had some sense there, then again she never was mad at shabisky. Just with missy. The only reason why I had that was because said woman revealed that dm on twitter which I was able to grab when shabisky confronted her and her friend. Since her friend really was mad at both shabisky and missy.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




This clip was also posted on the twitter account as well. I screen recorded the video and brought it here. Pardon the quality beforehand.

ETA: spelling.


----------



## Oliveoil (Saturday at 9:06 PM)

I still remember this dumb ass argument about Haydur Nation thread "running rogue".
Then I also could have sworn MsMoonBear was in either his or Ron's group, I would have to go back to their earlier panels.

On his timeline I notice Mathew is more hesitant to Tweet himself. This is Scotty's account btw. 
WTF is this shit?









						Fear Queer Horror Guru on Twitter: "Hey @bw51official There is this Y…
					

archived 8 Jan 2023 02:04:24 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Hussy needs to get in a habit of backing up all his stuff on Rumble.

Also Mathew is definetly attracting DC members? I wonder if that Zoo was sighted in DC's or Negz's chat yet? Seems like they are attracting all type of degeneracy like some black hole.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Saturday at 9:32 PM)

Oliveoil said:


> I still remember this dumb ass argument about Haydur Nation thread "running rogue".
> Then I also could have sworn MsMoonBear was in either his or Ron's group, I would have to go back to their earlier panels.
> 
> On his timeline I notice Mathew is more hesitant to Tweet himself. This is Scotty's account btw.
> ...


Hussy has been telling the story of how he dated Bernie Williams’ adult son, he’s been reciting the same story since the start of his channel, never flashed any revenge porn before, Scott just likes @ing celebrities for no reason.

@The Phantom Marcel do you know anything abt the origins of Big Vag’s biggest claims, that Mothra J threatened to rape his young daughter?


----------



## The Phantom Marcel (Saturday at 11:54 PM)

Oliveoil said:


> Also Mathew is definetly attracting DC members? I wonder if that Zoo was sighted in DC's or Negz's chat yet? Seems like they are attracting all type of degeneracy like some black hole.
> View attachment 4214011



That user in particular is a reactor to truthfully trisha. I heard about her since in the comments when the moron would make a video about msmoonbear (which was around September 2022). She would comment and share it on her community tab. Since again, moron capitalizes on a bitch fight when he sees one.

In the case of Jeremy's mom. She was doxxed at one point in the past by trisha for reasons. The exact why? I don't know. Now you might be asking, well why he's doing there? Apparently Jeremy's mom and some others were doing videos against draven (who he clearly is an impulsive idiot) where he lied about something (I don't know fully the story of what that was since I don't care for draven too much). Moron saw that and started to comment on her video. So that's how that connection originated.

Which hey, the pick me bitch has had competition for a while lol.

Plus truthfully trisha copystriked moron as well apart from Frank. He's been a bitter bitch ever since.


Ask My D0minatriX said:


> @The Phantom Marcel do you know anything abt the origins of Big Vag’s biggest claims, that Mothra J threatened to rape his young daughter?



Yes, I know it well. He's blamed many people with that...even me.

Let me explain in full the detail of this. I would like to make it clear that he's tried that three times in the span of two years. The last one being his dumbass trying to connect dots and blamed 2 people for the mistake of one (the mistake been done by mothra who without him knowing was moron's karma for something moron himself condoned months prior when it was done to missy).

First time this happened, it was back on November 6, 2020. Where a troll from shabisky's community who was also a little friendly with the moron was in chat of another gamer by the name of imnotbryan. Bryan was a former member of shabisky's community and at one point his best friend. Who was outed by shabisky because 6 months prior before being booted. He had smoked crack on stream and he tried to apologize to shabisky by giving him money. Shabisky wanted to have none of it and he booted bryan. Which moron took it upon himself to gaslight the kid (aged 21 by that point) and well that set up the harassment period for both Missy and Shabisky.
Anyway, during said stream which you can only pick up by audio (comments were being said that were deplorable). But because there was no chat, no reference can be seen of who said what and if the person was actually said person. Because by this point. Moron started to socks of shabisky's community members. So you don't know regardless if the said troll was actually him or just a sock for moron's manufactured story that missy and shabisky send that troll to dox and prey on his kids. He at the time called missy "gypsy". He started to call her that since August 2020. But months later in october Missy changed her handle to the gypsy to make fun of him to what his response in the bodega server was inline of words of

_Stupid bitch, she enjoys it_

I'm going to find the stream of this one *if* I have it. But enjoy this screenshot so you see which video I refer to. Moron uploaded this video after he tried it for the 2nd time. Since it didn't work then to capture everyone to turn on missy and shabisky. However it did work for the moron to gaslight the people around him to dox missy and make shabisky's life hell.


The 2nd time happened on December 1st 2020. Moron had a stream. By that point I was starting to go to his chats since seeing him do outlandish videos by that point against missy and shabisky. The project was started by that point on November 29.

So I went in chat said sup and answered moron's question when all of a sudden I saw these accounts coming in that would say foul shit about his kids. Those accounts had the name of Christopher Wallace, Craig Stanza and Sarah Palmer. There could've been more but those 3 come to mind because  I told them off in chat. Frankly I was disgusted when I saw those comments.  He blocked those accounts but didn't block me and another person in that particular chat. Then after a few minutes he stopped and private that stream and started a new one reeing about the comments and who did you blame for it then? Missy and Shabisky and some friends like Durt Corbain (who his only sin was being friends with you until he left your sorry ass when you started to accuse shabisky on being a pedo)

So he kept that ree stream, those selected screenshots and that 1st stream he did a month prior and showed it to negz. And meanwhile he's all hell bent to ruin shabisky. I would see those same socks that were in said chat harassing both missy and shabisky.

For the purpose to show  I will show 2 of those accounts. 2 pictures came from shots that were given to use from shabisky's community and 2 which were 1 I screenshot on my only phone (craig stanza comment). The other one was from the video he put out where he showed the comment (sarah palmer).




The last screenshot was from given to me from shabisky's community to be clear

I didn't realize by that point he would try to pin that moment on me. Which he later ended up doing because I had left bodega around Febuary 2021 since I was frankly sick and tired of the bullshit that surrounded the moron. Plus I doubted much of the shit he was saying then. So I went to Shabisky community around that time period and spoke to missy and shab about it since they had the right to know what I saw.

So now we come to the 3rd time and this one is where shit is muddy

I still lurked from time to time but I was away for most of it. I would later encouter the moron making a stream and showing the selected chatroom shots where I'm in which lol. Planting the seed in case I ever did show up. Moron by that point found out about The Bodega Unlocked video and sperged like hell in the comments lol. I know that because roman showed me since he made the video with his own commentary based on the original bodega server folder that we passed to him.


So showing his repulsive behavior which he later said puts as him "trolling" is disgusting and obsessive (lol) and "doesn't prove anything" (LMAO)

Anyway the members of the project came to twitter in august 2021 after I spoke out in an article that was released at the time detailing everything a month prior. At the time a member of the project passed the rest of us a tweet which we wanted to see what was that video since we were watching him again after disbanding on May 18, 2021. We had watch one video prior. When we saw. It was blocked. I laughed since negz around the time period was privating videos like hell too. so we mentioned that. When we posted a comment that he said to someone who was a minor at the time that's when he went oh I figured out who sent me that superchat since we laughed at it days prior.

He mentioned to us that he was going to make a video. We laughed at him and told him please do, You'll get it wrong  and we will laugh at you for it. He made the video and we laughed at him since it wasn't us but we saw that superchat that he was reeing that he thought we sent.

But that posed the question, who had actually sent that shit. What I didn't know then is that apart from me and the project posting of moron's past history on twitter. Mothra was dealing with the moron as well with the back and forth. He was in the chat and send a superchat. I spoke to him about it and said that he saw moron get money first time in a while and was gleeful in the moment. Until he realized what the message said.

Mothra's sin in that was sending the donation message that way, which I believe he spoke about that. Also in hindsight, he had no business getting himself in the moron orbit because although he knew of the moron around the same time period as I did. He didn't fully engage him until that summer. Before mothra revealed that it was him. Moron placed blame on me, missy's son, missy herself and many slew of people to try to piece me to blame. Hell he showed his ass when he put a tweet out in which how we worded made it sound like he was blaming missy's son. Unforunately. Mothra and Missy's son do share the same first name. And given that he had known of missy's dox before due to her father's obit. His delusion was full swing.

However, I did say the beginning that in Mothra doing that was karma for the moron? That was because it was since months prior a troll known then as Yanuze/Daniel Minecraft Man send a superchat in shabisky's stream under the name of Void (void being a member of shabisky's community to frame him) which that donation had *missy's dox in it. *In the bodega server folder you will see the moment where he shows what he did to the moron to which the moron response was

_Lol oh damn muhahah_






Your browser is not able to display this video.



Daniel also went by other names as Yanoose, Daniel McMan. These days he's more known now as Daniel Foodist Man. He's every bit of the tism and fucked up. Daniel was reference once before in this thread. If you think who he is with now its his first...nope. The first one was this kid.

All of this actually proved was Moron fell in his own game and he gotten kicked in the ass. I only been pointing and laughing ever since. Now if you want actual proof that mothra was laughing at him for him trying to frame me for his action. Here's this

I would've said it was mothra on NYE 2022 hadnt mothra come out soon to admit what he did. Which as stupid as that was on his behalf. At least he owned up to it unlike moron who still can't own up to shit for what he put missy and her family though.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Sunday at 1:42 AM)

I am so happy to have the Shabisky fuckery more deeply documented. I only had a minimal grasp of it when writing the OP, but someone requested I add it because what Matthew and Negz did to that dude was so fucking egregious.

And they keep using the same contemptible, perfidious ruination tactics on everyone everyday, like the feral dramahogs they are.

Matthew and Negz are deeply disturbed child sex obsessives. I have come to believe this is projection, and their relentless smearing of innocent people as pedos is diversionary tactic regarding  the degenerate thoughts in their own soft, fetid skulls, lest they be exposed.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sunday at 11:32 AM)

Cross posting it here.
Yaba and Sam got CPS called on them today.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



For the Twitter round up:

Also can you all get off your socks and have balls to do this in the open? Imagine re-tweeting an activitst while weaponizing the same systems you are crying about. Neechie is a bitter bitter girl. 
I started these in Ron's thread but the one's pertaining to Mathew are more relevant here.





						Ronald P Corbin / NEGZ / mrontheborder / StayNegative / smalltownfamous765 & Clara Frenk / DCMediaGirl
					

It’s that middle aged Lesbian couple who’ve been together for decades but they’re looking to spice things up with a much younger hook up.  Clara is the Butch one, Negz is the femme, in no world is that dude masculine.




					kiwifarms.net
				





Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.



I am very glad the still is carried through the clip.  Ron wants to see proof of the troll accounts as children. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.



This one made me chuckle. Tragic used Ron's hate of Draven to accuse him of being The Marcell Becker project. Come think of it wouldn't that proove they were talking back then still and never fell out?




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Considering you see Missy in this chat I can understand why she might be tweeting or re-tweeting things. People just want to be left alone and these two fucks go through these sysles where they are left to "troll" (in their words) people until they react. They understand the difference between just shit talking and doing life ruination by using emergency services, harassing calls, jobs and calling people pedophiles. For Ron through this was people critiquing his parenting.
What's Mathew's sore spot? He obviously does not give a shit about his children. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.



He thought that Mathew was a stupid and naive guy, then "discovered" Mathew knowingly spreads false information. How fitting that he would still associate himself with someone like this. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Itspinklava (Sunday at 2:35 PM)

Someone was so hot and bothered that they made a YouTube channel today to “expose” @StrawberryDouche as Alia Alexander again.






Here’s the channel description:

We’ve got a rare _crossbreed_ on our hands here!


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Sunday at 2:40 PM)

> I dislike popular people getting away with lying.”


Lol, explains why she’s ok with her own lies and the Bodega Bitch’s lies.

ETA:
After watching this masterpiece of journalism I have to confess that I believe everything Amy ever said and totally am now on board with the real identity of Strawberry Douche.
 Wow, how was I fooled?
 Imagine the cunning disguise of this Strawberry to masquerade as a anti Troon on Kiwi Farms while really being a rainbow flag in bio she/they protect trans kids type person.

Oh and the birthday well wishes discovered to find SD’s birth date was first class, I’d never have conntected the dots between someone saying their avi had a birthday hat to “happy birthday” stroke of genius.

And did you know something weird happened when Amy messaged Ali’s phone number???
 Yep it did.

Sooooooo weird!!!!

I watched this video and I had a good laugh, thanks Amy, you’re good for something after all. Tell your Dad, you provide excellent entertainment to randoms on the internet.

ETA:
And all you had to do Amy was play the recording of Alia’s voice, but you didn’t, because it’s a faildox.


----------



## Thunk Provoker (Sunday at 2:42 PM)

From the comments:


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Sunday at 2:42 PM)

Itspinklava said:


> Someone was so hot and bothered that they made a YouTube channel today to “expose” @StrawberryDouche as Alia Alexander again.
> View attachment 4218404
> 
> 
> ...


One comment lol....

ETA ninjaed


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Sunday at 3:32 PM)

Oh, that’s not just anyone, and it isn’t Amy, who is no one - that’s Elaine Miller, the skitzcow who got Neechie, Amy, Zoom, Rokzo et al to accept and view child porn.

Did you also know that if I speak to someone named Nurse Ratchet on my profile, that means I am a nurse?

It’s true.

DOXXED!!!!!!


----------



## De0daddy (Sunday at 5:02 PM)

Itspinklava said:


> Someone was so hot and bothered that they made a YouTube channel today to “expose” @StrawberryDouche as Alia Alexander again.
> View attachment 4218404
> 
> 
> ...


Nigga doesn’t know the difference between a Venus flytrap and a mutant strawberry


----------



## Naoto (Sunday at 7:35 PM)

Itspinklava said:


> Someone was so hot and bothered that they made a YouTube channel today to “expose” @StrawberryDouche as Alia Alexander again.
> View attachment 4218404
> 
> 
> ...


Felt sorry for this random woman, until I saw the "protect trans kids" banner, pronouns in bio and the spetum piercing. But, lmao at the proof its strawberry.


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Sunday at 7:38 PM)

Naoto said:


> Felt sorry for this random woman, until I saw the "protect trans kids" banner, pronouns in bio and the spectrum piercing. But, lmao at the proof its strawberry.


Respectfully disagree, fren. As much as we may not care for her thoughts on trans youth, she was minding her own business when this retard patrol rocked up and started fucking with her. She doesn’t deserve that and I hope she finds a way to get some satisfaction.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Sunday at 8:02 PM)

I... don't understand how they think this hurts an anonymous avatar on the Internet. They're terrorizing an absolute rando and getting off on it because they're sadists and psychopaths. Just like they sadistically get off on trying to ruin innocent people by smearing them as pedophiles -  as a substitute for sex? To deflect from their own proclivities? I don't know, but they should be studied. Then executed at dawn.

God, go read a book without pictures or something, you glue sniffing reprobates.


----------



## ADHD (Sunday at 9:11 PM)

Itspinklava said:


> Someone was so hot and bothered that they made a YouTube channel today to “expose” @StrawberryDouche as Alia Alexander again.
> View attachment 4218404
> 
> 
> ...


This is _offensive_.


Seriously? Have these people never played a Mario game?


----------



## Oliveoil (Sunday at 9:29 PM)

No I don't imagine how that would be RON.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



We are here for some Mathew public humiliation at the hands of Ron so let's get to it.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ronald-p-corbin-negz-mrontheborder-staynegative-smalltownfamous765-clara-frenk-dcmediagirl.24300/post-14160955
		



Spoiler



Vagic uses fictional dead relatives. My my why would he do that?




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Why would someone invite you to their house? Well they have to be a sexual deviant, which Tragic was. When it was convienient.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



I agree. It is weird. Mathew and Ron should consumate their love. I really think Mathew enjoyed this public humiliation.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Lastly Ron tells us what was his purpose on YouTube. Tell us Ron.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Ron suffered for YOUR sins Mathew. How do you feel about that?


----------



## DCMediaSped (Sunday at 10:15 PM)

ADHD said:


> This is _offensive_.
> View attachment 4221044View attachment 4221047View attachment 4221051
> Seriously? Have these people never played a Mario game?
> View attachment 4221052


So...this is the proof they have, that a mario pipe monster looks like...a strawberry? This is the info they are using to harass this girl and get her fired from her job a nurse? Again, I hope she takes legal action against these lunatics. Also, which of the 5 them are running the channel?


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Sunday at 10:29 PM)

Found the Elaine sock. Can't keep a lid on mental illness.


Spoiler: WARNING: BPD SCHIZO INSIDE


----------



## Oliveoil (Sunday at 11:40 PM)

<huff huff>

I am about to pass out from laughter. Mhm. just like Marcell said- drama between two bitches.

Also this which I am uploading here because of how blatantly out of context this is.
You have GOT that EEEEEVIL dastardly Hussy with a 3 second clip PERFECTLY spliced to show what you want him to say.
Mathew you are so bad at this.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Missed this one: The level of sheer ignorance is unbalievable.

Let's keep going for the night why not?
Here is Mathew making  post under the said video saying this woman won't be a nurse for long.  Here is them communicating and conspiring with a known CP spammer.
What horrific things Ron? Do you want to cite them or keep lying like we clock you for in your thread.
Insane, absolutely insane.








						StrawberryDouche Kiwi Farms - Exposed - YouTube
					

archived 9 Jan 2023 05:52:38 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## The Phantom Marcel (Monday at 12:11 AM)

Oliveoil said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fun fact - Draven was the 1st to be blamed as me. Here’s why.

The reason he thought that was because when I was around him on January 2021. I passed him a live in twitter dm which had Draven, his wife and some other people where he was reeing as hell. For some reason. He deduced it in his head that it was me (lol). Which no.

In fact when the moron made a video about me (because you have to write the story to fit your delusion of a "troll war")

He showed a dm he had with someone (probably negz) saying that I was Draven around that time period too lol. He in that video also was trying to put the people he thought were apart of the project when...they never were lol. He also shows the shots I showed in an earlier post here about what moron used to try to pin those comments on me. It also shows the moron being the absolute discord whore.







Spoiler: Video Archive of Moron's retardation







Your browser is not able to display this video.




Title of Video: Tragic Wars - The Phantom Marcel
Date originally posted by Moron on his terminated channel: November 27, 2021
That's where the name for this account came from since its the only thing right he got about me lol.

One of the highlights of this video was the ending message he had for me.




and yet.





Fun Fact 2: 2 days later after that video was released he blocked the account.  He did since I proved on twitter that he used a deleted user screenshot and trying to pass it on as me (which although true I deleted every account I used after I left Bodega February 2021) But that wasn't me.  Who actually was that account was to be another woman who now, has been forgotten in memory in the moron orbit. But if you would like to who she was then I'll address it in on a new post in the future since shocker, was only with him to troll him. But she's a failed troll at that once she actually fell for moron's stupidity.









Fun Fact #3: Yes, the twitter account is still blocked to this day lol




Fun fact #4: Moron's response of my tweet on his terminated channel community post and my response to his community post.









As for moron's weakness



Spoiler



Everything he makes fun of people. It's the shit that triggers the living fuck out of him. But its also what he uses to guilt trip women to make them feel sorry for him lol. I've seen enough dms of him to know that to be the case.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Monday at 2:04 PM)

I don't know what any of this is about other than Matthew is a faggot. Pardon me, "fagget" and that he's bald. And fat.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Monday at 2:08 PM)

StrawberryDouche said:


> I don't know what any of this is about other than Matthew is a faggot. Pardon me, "fagget" and that he's bald. And fat.
> 
> View attachment 4224488


“Ia strongly advise it.” 
 Sounds legit.


----------



## Oliveoil (Monday at 2:47 PM)

My response.
Got sights on Atomic who lives in Florida.
Are you guys gonna say GG again? 


Spoiler



......................./´¯/)
....................,/¯../
.................../..../
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.·´
............\..............(
..............\.............\...


----------



## Dark Ninja (Monday at 10:14 PM)

Oh great Gorl World Kiwifarmers. I humbly present to you this leadway gift. As I dont want this to be a faildox so confirmation and verification will be needed.

I present to you Zoe Houle of Edmonton, Alberta Canada hence NeechieMoose










						Rio Houle receives ECSD Superintendent’s Award of Excellence - Alberta Native News
					

by John Copley (ANNews) – He’s a laid back guy – chill they say these days. He’s easy to get along with and he’s both...




					www.albertanativenews.com
				




StrawberryDouche dug up this possible recent pic of the man in the article

Heres a close-up of his face from the article. This is 7 years apart btw


are these 2 different pics the same person?
Chin, Ears, Hairline, acne scars, eyebrows seem similar

Again not confirming this is her dox, This needs confirmation.
Im sure this will open the door to yall on finding out more info


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Monday at 10:36 PM)

Is that your father Floyd, Zoe? He's been blue collar his whole life and busted his ass to raise your fat ratty ass, but now he has aspirations above his station. He has a bid writing company? I won't post that info until I confirm it, then I am going to post the shit out of it. He used to work for Imperial Oil as a scaffolding coordinator? This is your brother's GFM, yes? He studies at the University of Alberta?

Oh my.



Do these people in your life know you terrorize and threaten physically disabled elderly women? How would they feel to know you and Amy tried to call that woman's landlord to get her evicted? Or threaten to swat her? Or take away her medical care? Or threaten to send Antifa thugs to her apartment because they raised a power tripping degenerate who likes to be shat upon?

I guess she now has a name to give to the police, along with those of your parents.

Your brother's success and your parent's pride in him -things you will never have- explains your relationship with Afshan. She too experiences the shame of being the lesser, disappointing, mentally defective child.

You have more than one account here, Zoe. Feel free to hop on and say whatever's on your heart.


----------



## Oliveoil (Monday at 11:01 PM)

One of the things that a normal people struggle to understand is the ever shifting loyalties of this group.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Not only that but something happened behind the scenes if it happened at all that these people run with each other now.
I am in the camp that none of these people beefed and they just don't give a shit who get's in their way of "blood sporrts".
The problem with that is that children were used as justification for other people to be involved, and people who did not go with the flow could have gotten hurt such is the case of the many people harassed and framed as pedophiles.
How narratives get used to emotionally martial people to their crusades. This is how and if interenet harassment should be defined- refusing to let things go, framing the person's own words when they never uttered them to attempt life ruination- finally by executing it.
Do I believe that neither AK, Mathew nor Neechie here are disciplined enough not to pick up the phone?
Well Mathew himself said his g-ma buys him dozens of sim cards so why not? If they believe they will never be caught.
Going to add this here:
Neechie did a panel with Fedora back when she still cared about causes.




Twitter archives:


Spoiler






			https://archive.ph/p1tKE
		

Something will happen to Belinda.


			https://archive.ph/x32LQ
		

Boosting a hate mob towards Belinda.


			https://archive.ph/A1Mxc
		

Spreading a dox on Twitter by using Mango's last name.








						₦ɛɛ☾hie̷m͓̽o͓̽o͓̽s͓̽e͓̽ 🌨️🌲 on Twitter: "Nice. This woman claims to…
					

archived 10 Jan 2023 03:54:24 UTC




					archive.ph
				



Threatening Fedora's pension.
Retweeting the laughter at harassment of Parker. Boosting contacting Belinda's work.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Monday at 11:32 PM)

Good for her for losing the weight, though. I guess that all shit diet works. Or was it the ol' binge and purge, Zoe? Whichever it was, Fatty Matty should apply it with extreme prejudice. Also, maybe consider getting some plastic hair glued to his head like Clara, because lol bald.


----------



## wtfisallthis (Tuesday at 12:41 AM)

No, I make up these losers all stalking me from Dec of 2020 ok? Now stfu about me on here, ffs. Can you sperg morons not all move on from 2020 for real?? THAT HARD??

I do not care about any of you losers and your stupid gangs and your clout chasing RSN. Leave me tf out of all these stupid slap fights!
You REFUSED to accept proof from me about these fucktards so now go suck Dark Ninja and Plate Gang pedo's cocks and leave me be ffs.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Tuesday at 1:14 AM)

wtfisallthis said:


> No, I make up these losers all stalking me from Dec of 2020 ok? Now stfu about me on here, ffs. Can you sperg morons not all move on from 2020 for real?? THAT HARD??
> 
> I do not care about any of you losers and your stupid gangs and your clout chasing RSN. Leave me tf out of all these stupid slap fights!
> You REFUSED to accept proof from me about these fucktards so now go suck Dark Ninja and Plate Gang pedo's cocks and leave me be ffs.


Hi. Hello. Come close. Closer...

NO ONE WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU.


----------



## Oliveoil (Tuesday at 7:03 AM)

About Foodstamps.

That might absolutely be true about the statistic.
One this is also true about refusing to be drug tested as part of the divorce. Doesn't sound like an unreasonable condition of the court, and people do that all the time.
Then again there are other parts of what Matt says online- like the many sim cards he buys for the 2023.
I wish Mathew well in 2023 but sadly it seems like running around in Discords is more important over his family and dwindling down his toxic online footprint.


----------



## THE RECOVERING HUMPBOT (Tuesday at 9:49 AM)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Hi. Hello. Come close. Closer...
> 
> NO ONE WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU.


That's what made her angry in the first place.


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Tuesday at 10:04 AM)

wtfisallthis said:


> No, I make up these losers all stalking me from Dec of 2020 ok? Now stfu about me on here, ffs. Can you sperg morons not all move on from 2020 for real?? THAT HARD??
> 
> I do not care about any of you losers and your stupid gangs and your clout chasing RSN. Leave me tf out of all these stupid slap fights!
> You REFUSED to accept proof from me about these fucktards so now go suck Dark Ninja and Plate Gang pedo's cocks and leave me be ffs.


This could work very well for you. Bless your heart


Spoiler



https://www.animatedknots.com/noose-knot


----------



## The Phantom Marcel (Tuesday at 11:42 AM)

yes....reasons





lmfao. Hey most of the white women moron spoke to before are all still laughing at you.





No not bothered ... AT ALL Lmao



Spoiler






A member of the project did this card so anybody can use it to their hearts content.

PS: Amy, The one who passed your picture first was bridget and not BGTV but you already knew that.



ETA

Moron did a short live earlier today


----------



## Dark Ninja (Tuesday at 12:36 PM)

Im usually not a flaggot but since Tragic wants to be a punk bitch flaggot boy saying others are ban evading their YouTube Channel here is the wiggers older banned channel just in case some ppl wants to remind pussy boy & Youtube he's also ban evading



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqqK7dRO1ePw45giXGTHgaA


----------



## Oliveoil (Tuesday at 12:47 PM)

The Phantom Marcel said:


> ETA
> 
> Moron did a short live earlier today


Why is he so pale?
Is the petri dish or the fact the man simply refuses to work?
Also does this man have ANY muscle mass? I have seen women who have more muscle on their arms.
From the Hussy stream in the morning

From Hussy live:
Important points-
Bridget assumes all the screenshots she saw are not doctored. Tragic has been established of making sock accounts by one Phantom Marcell.
WIS is very..... naive.  I think she still likes Tragic and thinks these people were ever her friends. 
Where does Bridget have her screenshots?
I don't understand the timeline of WIS being driven off the Internet? Can someone reind me? It might help to show how rosy colored people's glasses were.
WIS should be ready- her messages are about to be dropped. I also do not understand her buying shit for some dude. I have ton of married friends and none of them buy gifts for their male friends. Hell they are very brief with their conversations and we always go out in groups never alone. 
Also WIS has 4 kids? FOUR? This woman was busy hanging out in Discords? 
Someone in chat asks a good question- if Bridget filed an EPO then why is she Tweeting about him. WIS says she only backs up Yaba/ Sam not her. Bridget is correct in questioning WIS assessment of taking Mathew to court.
I advise WIS to go back to her family. She is not for online. The shit talking that she did in Discord will be harsh. 
Bridget said this will be vile- I believe her. We have seen screenshots of A K and Neechie be vile and tile other people up. These DM's that are about to be dropped are going to be bad.
WIS says she did not take Discord seriously. Credit to Vikki for trying to mediate, but I would still bet some shit that is abotu to be dropped is fake.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Tuesday at 2:32 PM)

Oliveoil said:


> Why is he so pale?
> Is the petri dish or the fact the man simply refuses to work?
> Also does this man have ANY muscle mass? I have seen women who have more muscle on their arms.


We have the answer to why Pasty Doughboy is pasty and doughy. He spends his jobless days plotting retribution in the darkness. His vitamin D deficiency must be off the charts, and by vitamin D I mean dick.


----------



## The Phantom Marcel (Tuesday at 2:48 PM)

One of the things that amaze me about that short stream is just how much of pile of shit he says in it lol.

The building your channel claim. He's been saying that to everyone when he falls out with lol. Now he includes other people (even if not by name) as credit. He didn't do that before. Which honestly he thinks promoting its all it takes to build a channel lol. Also its ironic he says that despite hussy having 1k+ of subs on youtube currently. Ban-evading channel, yes. Then again, he's ban evading as well.

The court situation is more of him trying to use that as his shield to keep the gaslight going. Bridget explained all of her court proceedings in a video where she details out it went down. I'll leave for people to make their own minds whose being truthful of the detailing of the events





Archive

One thing I am glad the moron did was mentioned was his guns....because its not like he didn't post pictures like these in the past in shabisky's server.




Yes the picture is there to this day (since he's been banned from that server much like he is banned from negz's server. Although now he could've been unbanned, I'm not sure.)





and if you think he's posted just that. Then let me show what he posted in shanny's server when it existed back in October 2020.




I read somewhere on twitter today in a tweet which had a comment of the words of  "idiot birds really flock to a feather". I mean....





There's a ton of videos that are made of Daniel these days of people who have spoken out of the shit he's done under the Daniel Foodist Man name. Most notably of him making videos saying of  jackspeticeye's dad going to hell or some shit. Bunch of other harassment he's participated after the moron and scammer killer booted him from the original bodega server March 2021.

As luck would have it, Daniel surpassed the moron both in tism and infamy.

I can go over Daniel's lore in a future post either in here or in another thread (if its made on him). Because like I said before, this kid was moron's first map he had around him. Which shocker daniel has said in a video that him doing those videos or comments its only for the troll which lol. Is it really a troll when you do have history doing this consistently?






Here's the archive for the video as well.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




And yes, he was a teenager at the time that video was made (approx 17.)  Which makes this a bit more disturbing in hindsight.

ETA




lol. Keep living your delusion insipid chihuahua. Your life centers around being a discord dm whore.


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Tuesday at 3:06 PM)

Tiny tiny dick confirmed. He should make videos on coping with being a dicklet instead of this shit. That could be usefull for some of the loosers in his circle cough Ron.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Tuesday at 3:25 PM)

I nearly pissed myself. I am going to find a way to insert this into the OP. Also, stop posting pics that are 15 years old, Matthew. Olive, you should put this in the gun thread so they can laugh at him.

The rule is if you "troll" as a pedophile, or "joke" that you're a pedphile, then you're a pedophile.

Rule two is: pedophiles get the rope

It's super weird how all these totally not pedophiles are surrounded by pedophiles and child porn spammers. But they're just trolling, guys.



The Phantom Marcel said:


> I can go over Daniel's lore in a future post either in here or in another thread (if its made on him). Because like I said before, this kid was moron's first map he had around him.


I don't know anything about that Daniel dude, so anything you have on him that's mainly Tragic related would be awesome. Spoiler anything not Tragic related and that way, anyone who is interested in making a future thread on him has an easy reference.


----------



## Oliveoil (Tuesday at 5:38 PM)

It would be helpful in how he stumbled upon the Drunken Peasants and the IP2 community.
I would have imagined he would have run afoul of someone and get swatted as that community is very unhinged.
You also mentioned a MySpace article and how it related to pedophelia investigations in your leaks file.

Also what the hell kind of AWPS are you degenerates running now?

The verdict from the Mega Rad Gun thread





						Mega Rad Gun Thread
					

One suggestion I recall was that you'd carry your rifle or carbine with a drum loaded, and then all your reloads are conventional mags, vaguely akin to how the South African military would do it with their Vektor/Galil rifles and those longer mags. Couldn't say how useful that approach is, but...




					kiwifarms.net
				




Now that it has been established that The Merge is Mathews channel here are some of the more choice posts. Also in spoiler. 


Spoiler



Inspiration


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Tuesday at 6:59 PM)

Goodness! _Another _"sexual predator" in their pedo apologist mental illness playhouse. Shocking! 

Look how they turned on Neechie, as was foretold in the OP. I'm sure this will never happen to Afshan. I'm sure of it!

Neechie! Come in and spill their shit before they spill on you. What, are they going to tell on you to your parents if you do? Pretty sure that ship has sailed.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Tuesday at 10:01 PM)

Gonna be blunt: this thread confuses me more than any other on the site. It's like I sort of understand who is who but then the machinations and internecine battles and various aliases and such make it seem like I've wandered onto the set of a telenovela except it's being filmed in Pakistan and two people have been cast for each role. This thread is pure Pepe Silvia and I need more thumbtacks.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Tuesday at 10:15 PM)

Sorry you guys. I'm sorry for singlehandedly ruining the credibility of Kiwi Farms. Sorry. Please delete the two lolcow threads I've created. The one about the fat child abuser in a fat hijab and the other one about a fat child abuser in a fat beanie.

Again. Sorry.

I'll take my banning now.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Tuesday at 10:27 PM)

StrawberryDouche said:


> View attachment 4236971
> Sorry you guys. I'm sorry for singlehandedly ruining the credibility of Kiwi Farms. Sorry. Please delete the two lolcow threads I've created. The one about the fat child abuser in a fat hijab and the other one about a fat child abuser in a fat beanie.
> 
> Again. Sorry.
> ...


Interesting advice Amy, insistently, long before I joined this farm of morons, I wondered over to “the dark web” as a certain blob in a hijab coined KF and the first thread I read was Amy’s Life Journey, the first “bullshit personal army thread” created by Strawberry Douche, I recommend you read btw Amy, your namesake is just as messy as yourself, although you may have the edge of psycho bunny boiler.

Basically, long story short, I’ll take a deranged strawberry over defending a pedo any day of the week, take care now Amy, enjoy your time with your fat Big Vag, you have a shelf life and your clock is ticking.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Tuesday at 11:13 PM)

I will give Fat Amy this - at least she had someone who gave enough shits to reel her ass off the internet for her own good, unlike slightly less fat Amy. She was also entertaining af, aside from the child abuse. Since Amy the Lesser can't keep a job, she should consider a career in painting acrylic nells at home and selling them on Facebook.


----------



## Oliveoil (Tuesday at 11:24 PM)

Confused by the thread well here is a summary:
REEEEE Olibmoil
REEEEE Domimatrix
REEEE Atombic Aged Aminal
REEE STORBERRY why Amy got dowtzed?
Channel linkd by Ninja is gone.


----------



## Chief Cope (Tuesday at 11:53 PM)

Hello Zoe.



What does your mother think about all this? Does she know you are out here threatening the elderly?


Spoiler: mommy moose



Heather Houle, mother?, dedicated online follower.
Heather's Instagram
fb











Spoiler: daddy




how does it feel to be second to his dog





friends, family, all seems to be the same on the res. coworkers too?


Spoiler: contrary to assumed belief she has friends




melrose roux (houle)



interesting workplace a daycare?






wonder where the bestie is now









ig toks fb









gf? 





my apologies this is my first faildoxx


----------



## DCMediaSped (Wednesday at 12:11 AM)

StrawberryDouche said:


> View attachment 4236971
> Sorry you guys. I'm sorry for singlehandedly ruining the credibility of Kiwi Farms. Sorry. Please delete the two lolcow threads I've created. The one about the fat child abuser in a fat hijab and the other one about a fat child abuser in a fat beanie.
> 
> Again. Sorry.
> ...


Does Amy realize the sheer amount of threads on kiwifarms? Not everything about you. Like I said about Ron/Clara, people don't like objective opinions on their terrible behavior. They are the ones reaching into people's real lives and going too far, yet piss and moan on twitter 24 hours a day about an obscure thread on a fucking online forum. These are people dedicated to harassing and intimidating an older woman with dementia, and propping up and bragging about a friendship with a guy threatening to slaughter Yaba's 7 year old daughter. It's so disgusting it really defies explanation at this point.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Wednesday at 2:39 PM)

Well  look at this.


Looks like the Bodega Bitch has the tiniest dick of them all, he can’t stand a lil Hillbilly making fun of his ass.


----------



## DCMediaSped (Wednesday at 2:45 PM)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> Well  look at this.
> View attachment 4241698
> View attachment 4241706
> Looks like the Bodega Bitch has the tiniest dick of them all, he can’t stand a lil Hillbilly making fun of his ass.


Wait...he reported her through his ban evading channel?


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Wednesday at 2:58 PM)

Next time, Belinda should just use this as the stand in for all their images. It's transformative!


----------



## Oliveoil (Wednesday at 5:13 PM)

So this here is Vagic, admitting he was the one who made harassing calls to Belinda's Uncle. Hopefully this notice of Mathew's admission here, reaches Belinda.
You going to have to be crystal clear about that Amy, what associates?


Spoiler


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Wednesday at 5:20 PM)

Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 4242994
> View attachment 4243079
> WKP


Imagine being the kind of grown ass adult who feels the need to call an old uncle of a woman in her forties because she’s hurt your feelings.
 That’s special behaviour.


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Wednesday at 5:22 PM)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> Gonna be blunt: this thread confuses me more than any other on the site. It's like I sort of understand who is who but then the machinations and internecine battles and various aliases and such make it seem like I've wandered onto the set of a telenovela except it's being filmed in Pakistan and two people have been cast for each role. This thread is pure Pepe Silvia and I need more thumbtacks.


Its amazing. Its like being a biologist and discovering a new species of newts except theyre retarded, inbred and insane.  I get surpriced everytime I read this thread. The retard slapfights is a mix between divine and absurd comedy.
ETA I do feel sorry for the collateral damage these asshats causes. FFS dont call peoples relatives.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Wednesday at 5:37 PM)

I don't know who Crusty is referring to, but is the deadbeat in question being sued for more or less than $19,000?


----------



## DCMediaSped (Wednesday at 5:42 PM)

Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 4242994
> View attachment 4243079
> WKP


So not only are they bragging about Hussy getting deleted for ban evasion, he is reporting Belinda under a ban evading channel. Sounds about right.

Law enforcement should be involved at this point if they are calling people's relatives. There is no way to stop these people unless it's done legally.


----------



## The Phantom Marcel (Wednesday at 6:07 PM)

Oliveoil said:


> It would be helpful in how he stumbled upon the Drunken Peasants and the IP2 community.
> I would have imagined he would have run afoul of someone and get swatted as that community is very unhinged.
> You also mentioned a MySpace article and how it related to pedophelia investigations in your leaks file.



And you would be right. DP and IP2 have their history to being communities that are unstable. How moron found both is pretty simple.

IP2: Either by Negz in 2021 and/or by the people he hates last year. If its by hating watching then I think he was hate watching BGTV and a few others when they were covering some of the personalities.  Most notably, Tricialious. An infamous personality who is a known child abuser as some if not all of you know.

DP: Come to think of it. His point of origin of knowing the communities he does comes from Drunken Peasants. When Jared Genesis was discovered by many streamers (including shabisky, drunken peasants, keemstar, krist, etc) some were platformed. Including shabisky for going after jared. This would’ve been around late 2019 I believe. What we have concluded within the project was that the moron might’ve started to watch DP either during late 2019 or when the height of covid was (Febuary/March 2020) when shabisky was on panel on DP.

As for the article, you mean this one?




Funny thing. Moron uploaded that article on his video along with selected comments he had on his myspace page of the time.




You asked me how that related in the project’s own investigation? I mean take away the fact that Matt likes to use pedophilic accusations so he can get others to hate who he hates of the current time.

Anybody who screams loud at others for such things like he does (even more than negz to some degree). Its already a bit weird. Add on top that before he used to say “I been getting dns attacks” or this stupid shit of “oh they infected my YouTube channel with a virus.” Which as lol as I can find it but then I ask myself. _Buddy, if you are actually getting cyberattacks as you claim. Then you are doing something that you aren’t supposed to. _





Despite him saying that in shabisky's server. You will also see a lot of those moments in the original bodega server folder too. Which moron has said its a “tRoLL SeRvER” which lol.

So its a troll then that you have been bitching about needing a new laptop? Yes, he’s been doing that shit for as long as I known him then.


I don’t care if it was a troll server or not. What was done in it against people who didn’t deserve shit that Matt did to them is what ultimately mattered to me. And have been calling that out ever since.

And I mean when you make comments like this. Even if you weren’t a pedo, you truly aren’t helping yourself to say that you are not.

When it was found by the project




How it is now





Yes, he said that to Daniel when he was I believe 16/17 then? This took place in shabisky’s server as well. In fact Moron’s first message in the server. Daniel was in shabisky’s server since he was a gamer as well then before transitioning to harassing and “trolling”. Moron was in shabisky’s server because it was a “talking forum” then. I believe in the earlier days of the original bodega server. Daniel did post pictures that were very well against discord’s TOS and mod deleted as fast and kicked him out.  But was let back in by TraGiC and/or an admin after shabisky banned most of them and his community left the bodega server.

Come to think of it, shabisky’s sin was in trying something new without thinking things through. I guess covid was a factor and trying to do good by allowing his streams to be more inclusive to his gaming audience at that time. I think he’s learned that because after dealing with what the moron trying to do him. You have no choice but to learn those lessons. I think now shabisky's community is, its a bit better now than it was when it was a toxic community in those years.

As for Matt, Moron till this day pushes that shabisky had underage kids in his server with porn in it lol. Which is projection because the moron had Daniel and many of his friends in the original bodega server as well after shabisky’s community left that server. With women lewd pictures at that in general chat sometimes.

And if you haven’t guess it by now



Spoiler



Part of why he calls other people pedos is reviewing the channel with his name on it. Moron in his deluded mind has said that its a bait channel. If you review a video that contains video skits he did with his children. Which he wrote for. Then “pedo” and he strikes your channel.

Thing is, there is a video I have which he also copystrike somebody for (since moron put it on his terminated channel and then took it down. Not realizing somebody recorded it and downloaded it as well)…it was when he and his eldest son were shit talking on stream and made a dox threat to missy. And boy the eldest says some language in that oh my I think I had to had to facepalm and just think of the cringe for a 40 year old man then to have his son on that shit.

Archived Stream

The context of that stream is, he earlier was in the geek room channel and people roasted the shit out of him in panel while others around him were doxxing shabisky's phone number in chat which they did a day before. Moron blames missy for this but no. Shabisky himelf talks about what happened on a stream then. Because when you feel you have to dig up other people's conversation for shit you want to use against them because your feelings are hurt. Then whose the actual one whose carrying the acton?

This is also PSA for normal people. If you are going to pass around conversations to friends. Censor the information before you do. You don't want to deal with another tard like this if by some chance you have one as a "friend."



A few that have covered and assessed the moron behavior, almost all come up with the same conclusion. Mothra, Roman, Me, the project members and a few others that wish to not be named since moron is a viral std. While I’m probably one of the few who can point and laugh at the idiot but many others don’t feel like tolerating his crazy.



Spoiler



Now that it comes to my memory, I will leave this that I found in the project's archives. Its the transcript of The Bodega Unlocked video which we as the project took the liberty to clean the transcript that YouTube had after everybody else was trying to attack the video then. Because while the video audio was shit but it always had the transcript before it was cleaned up.
Transcript







Welcome to the club Belinda, you joined the very few of us who to the idiot cockroach considers "annoying".

Well done


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Wednesday at 6:38 PM)

I'm going to teach you a brand new word today, Matthew.


----------



## Lord Pickle Dog Returns (Wednesday at 11:46 PM)

StrawberryDouche said:


> I'm going to teach you a brand new word today, Matthew.
> 
> View attachment 4243786


I fear that your brilliant and courageous effort is in vain. It has more than two syllables. He will never be able to learn it. Nevertheless, I doff my chapeau to you.


----------



## Itspinklava (Wednesday at 11:52 PM)

MFW was live for six hours and I only caught the end of it, so I don’t know how much she talked about this during that marathon. Anyway, she is claiming she had our bad boi Matthew served with papers to appear in court for doxing her family. She also claims to have sent papers to Amy's parents that they received today.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



During this clip, someone kept calling her to get her to shut up, and Tragic himself was in the chat threatening to blow Katey’s house up.


----------



## De0daddy (Yesterday at 12:05 AM)

Itspinklava said:


> MFW was live for six hours and I only caught the end of it, so I don’t know how much she talked about this during that marathon. Anyway, she is claiming she had our bad boi Matthew served with papers to appear in court for doxing her family. She also claims to have sent papers to Amy's parents that they received today.
> View attachment 4245831
> During this clip, someone kept calling her to get her to shut up, and Tragic himself was in the chat threatening to blow Katey’s house up.
> View attachment 4245874


he's such a fucking retard, put him in chamber and gas it


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Yesterday at 12:56 AM)

Annnnd out come the little mini meat shields and MUH FAMBILY. 



HELP @AP HELP@INDIANANEWS!!!! I'M BEING THREATENED BY LEGAL MEANS ONE OF WHICH MAY RESULT IN THE PERMANENT REMOVAL OF MUH PRECIOUS BABIES BECAUSE I DOXED THE CHILDREN OF A POWERFUL AND WEALTHY FAMILY AND NOW THEY'RE SERVING ME LEGAL PAPERS HELP HELP!!!!!

Maybe @AP and @IndianaNews will be sent the screenshots of you threatening to blow up her house.  Your father is blessedly dead from shame and won't be able to save you this time.

 I'm sure Amy's parents will be unbothered to infinity and beyond, according to her and as per usual.


----------



## Itspinklava (Yesterday at 1:10 AM)

Oh shit. It happened. I done got doxed I’m a long winded irrelevant tard named Samah. Kiwi Farms has literally been destroyed now!

Tragic must watch his thread like a hawk.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Yesterday at 1:24 AM)

Oh no. Where will we go? What will we do? How will we be able to make fun of Tragic's fragile wrists and wee wigger willy in the midst of this destruction? Where will we laugh at Amy's crusty lips, school shooter manifestos and jealous rages? It's lost, it's lost, all is lost....


----------



## Oliveoil (Yesterday at 2:14 AM)

Ladies, its been a pleasure sneeding with you.

‐----
Observe the history of the gun Mathew chose to pose with as educated by the Rad Gun thread poster.





						Mega Rad Gun Thread
					

Anybody here knowledgeable about AK's? I have an M+M M10 that I've had for awhile that I'm just now starting to customize. What the fuck is it with the peculiarity of this rifle? The optics mount sits higher than other AK's so finding an optic mount that sits low enough is next to impossible. RS...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Yesterday at 7:27 AM)

Itspinklava said:


> Oh shit. It happened. I done got doxed I’m a long winded irrelevant tard named Samah. Kiwi Farms has literally been destroyed now!
> View attachment 4246118
> Tragic must watch his thread like a hawk.


Pleeeeeease make a video to show your evidence, I really want a laugh today and now only this can do it, thanks Amy , you’re the best!!!

What I always find astonishing abt these people is how absolutely removed from accountability they put themselves, the consequences of their actions is never their fault, always the fault of whoever they’ve targeted and they get angry. 
 Imagine being so tiny brained that someone announces they’ve filed a legal complaint against you, so you proceed to send them threats of physical violence….good move Matty boy.


----------



## DCMediaSped (Yesterday at 8:32 AM)




----------



## Oliveoil (Yesterday at 9:04 AM)

Would it be the ones with or without chat?
Edited or clipped?
You know if I had a choice of who to take with me to an island I would pick Katey, not Mathew.


			https://archive.md/t0e4J


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Yesterday at 9:36 AM)

Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 4247824
> Would it be the ones with or without chat?
> Edited or clipped?
> You know if I had a choice of who to take with me to an island I would pick Katey, not Mathew.
> ...


This sounds like the rantings  of a crazy person.
 Why did you upload the videos on your minor children onto the internet, you low IQ sped?


I took this particular screenshot from Bridget’s Twitter yesterday, it demonstrates something that still astounds me.
 How blind, deaf & stupid are these women? This was months ago but the point still remains that these people read the HN thread & receipts have been placed there for almost a year abt Big Vag & his shady dealings, yet the same thread they take info from abt their enemies they ignore when it concerns their ally.

WISIB is still far more angry with Bridget than she is Big Vag, these women despite evidence to the country still backed up Vagisil Ice and simped for him, only to be subject to the same behaviour Bridget got months later.

The exception to this is MFW, who was having none of his shit. What happened then? Well of course, Katey had to suffer, her only crime was not falling for his bullshit.
 The next I knew MFW was calling Amy a terrorist and oh boy, what’s she right.

None of this is normal behaviour, but you can guarantee that there will be more women lining up to join the Bodega Bitches, the clock is ticking on Amy & Zoe, everyone has a shelf life to Big Vag, even his own children. They’re only useful because he can use them as a shield.

Watch and take note of how he treats others, it will happen to you, ladies.


Another good way to show everyone what big brains you got after someone announced filing a complaint against you, is to change your SM profile picture to your victim.
 I believe all this shows evidence of that harassment MFW speaks of, but what would I know I’m just a dumb Kiwi Farmer who didn’t attend Brown and I’ve never been a GQ model, that’s something I have in common with “the moron”

Apologises for the double post, I couldn’t edit my last post.



> What was Kaishas name here?


@Froggy_pie


----------



## Oliveoil (Yesterday at 9:38 AM)

What was Kaishas name here?
Maybe she can enlighten us.
Also why are they like this?
Farmers lie and we made it all up- according to Vagic and Struggle Straps.
@Froggy_pie 
Tell us, why did you all cover for this animal?


----------



## The Phantom Marcel (Yesterday at 11:32 AM)

Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 4247880


Translation: I'm still asshurt that I was made fun of wahh

Based on that tweet picture, he refers to the channel with his name on it, which this idiot has referred to  as his "family channel" / bait channel. Parker did review that in her channel some time ago. which in a previous post I did say the following


----------



## Oliveoil (Yesterday at 11:50 AM)

That would be an answer to my question with Froggie.
Encyclopedic memory is needed.


----------



## Thunk Provoker (Yesterday at 5:18 PM)

https://archive.ph/wA5dt
		



The video:


			https://archive.ph/ZDmga
		





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Yesterday at 5:27 PM)

Oh no, not the news 

Here is a song for Big Vag to murder, “Tell me lies, tell me sweet little lies.”

Each post I make I can never convey enough how fucking weird and insane these people are.


----------



## Oliveoil (Yesterday at 5:35 PM)

https://archive.ph/58wsu
		




			https://archive.ph/GwDIc
		



			https://archive.ph/AxDfi


----------



## The Phantom Marcel (Today at 12:12 AM)

As always, they are throwing darts.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Today at 1:28 AM)

All my Internet money says that Samah's name was used to sign up for every email client using the address itpinklava and now her name is associated with itspinklava.

There are at minimum two Alia Alexanders who could attest to that trick in court. Moron will attest he was too stupid to know that mainstream email clients retain the IP of the person who made the account.


----------

